# New Pokemon Games Revealed: Pokemon White and Pokemon Black



## lionalliance (Apr 9, 2010)

http://kotaku.com/5513079/new-pokemon-games-revealed-pokemon-black--pokemon-white


----------



## Azbulldog (Apr 9, 2010)

Sigh...what?


----------



## Aden (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh boy, now we get to make racist pokemon jokes 
THE POSSIBILITIES


----------



## NamorIsRoman (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh the paradox:

To be the best we "Gotta catch 'em all" but then when we're just about finished - they release a whole new batch.

I see what you did there Nintendo.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 9, 2010)

NamorIsRoman said:


> Oh the paradox:
> 
> To be the best we "Gotta catch 'em all" but then when we're just about finished - they release a whole new batch.
> 
> I see what you did there Nintendo.



They've ditched the slogan a decade ago.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 9, 2010)

lionalliance said:


> http://kotaku.com/5513079/new-pokemon-games-revealed-pokemon-black--pokemon-white



I like how they're planning to be released on DS.

How does that make you feel, Nintendo?  Not even Pokemon wants to be on your shitty DSi.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 9, 2010)

now introducing "RACIST JOKES"

how rest of the world solve the problem: Light and Dark


----------



## Bianca (Apr 9, 2010)

Ugh, really? :X


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes really.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 9, 2010)

They haven't really revealed much of anything yet, they've just told us what the Japanese versions are going to be called and what their logos will look like. I'll be impressed when Nintendo actually releases the Pokedex.

Here's hoping these ones have starters that suck less then Diamond and Pearl's.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> now introducing "RACIST JOKES"
> 
> how rest of the world solve the problem: Light and Dark





Aden said:


> Oh boy, now we get to make racist pokemon jokes
> THE POSSIBILITIES


They might change it to Yin and Yang over here. :/


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2010)

Easog said:


> They haven't really revealed much of anything yet, they've just told us what the Japanese versions are going to be called and what their logos will look like. I'll be impressed when Nintendo actually releases the Pokedex.
> 
> Here's hoping these ones have starters that suck less then Diamond and Pearl's.



the starters in those games are pretty much the reason i didnt pick those games up.
seriously, an ugly turtle, an ape (i hate apes...) and penguin that looks WAY too cute? i also dont like most waterpokemon...
diamond, pearl and platinum turned me off a lot. which is why i was excited about soul silver and heart gold since these versions rocked back on the gameboy! ^.^ AND they have awesome starters


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> they have awesome starters


 Only two them were good


----------



## Redregon (Apr 9, 2010)

i wonder if they're going to finally update the older gen pokemon with better calls?

i don't see why they can't update them and make the older ones sound a bit less like someone barfed up in 8-bit.

also, i know this would be wish fulfillment, but imagine having access to Jhoto, Kanto, Hoenn and Sinnoh at some point in the game? i mean, they can keep adding new regions and maybe i'm spoiled since HG/SS has Jhoto and Kanto where the others are only one region. still, more areas, more gym trainers and more exploration. seems like it would make the game ultimately replayable or more than just "beat the elite four... done."


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 9, 2010)

Why're y'all complaining?  A new Pokemon game means new eventual fetishes and/or favorites.  Who knows, maybe Ditto will finally get an evolution, or a Porygon3, W or w/e.  Alternative evolution to Arcanine, or pre-evolution of Growlithe.  I say don't complain till you've tried the damn game.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe Nintendo can resell the same game again in two+one versions for the fifth time! How _exciting!_


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Who knows, maybe Ditto will finally get an evolution, or a Porygon3, W or w/e.  Alternative evolution to Arcanine, or pre-evolution of Growlithe



I think that's exactly why people are complaining.  We're sick of seeing pre-established evolutionary lines getting thrown out the window.  In Johto it was kinda alright as there were only a few, and it kept up with the whole tag of "We're still discovering new pokemon" because - surprise surprise - it's happening not too long after the events of Red / Blue / Green / Yellow (It'd been, what, five years in-game since Team Rocket was beaten by Red?).  There's very little excuse though in other matters, and even Gold / Silver / Crystal were filled with plot holes (How did all the Johto pokemon start migrating to Kanto - in large numbers no less - and not get caught?  Was there a mass pokemon exodus some time in the five years Team Rocket vanished?). 

Basically, it seems like what little semblance of a story Pokemon might have had was WoW-ized, with the exception of giving Pokemon even _more_ Pokedex power (likely to explain why the world isn't overrun by the 20+ Legendaries running around) and not less like WoW.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Third game: Pokemon Asian. Would be the best of the three.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I think that's exactly why people are complaining.  We're sick of seeing pre-established evolutionary lines getting thrown out the window.  In Johto it was kinda alright as there were only a few, and it kept up with the whole tag of "We're still discovering new pokemon" because - surprise surprise - it's happening not too long after the events of Red / Blue / Green / Yellow (It'd been, what, five years in-game since Team Rocket was beaten by Red?).  There's very little excuse though in other matters, and even Gold / Silver / Crystal were filled with plot holes (How did all the Johto pokemon start migrating to Kanto - in large numbers no less - and not get caught?  Was there a mass pokemon exodus some time in the five years Team Rocket vanished?).
> 
> Basically, it seems like what little semblance of a story Pokemon might have had was WoW-ized, with the exception of giving Pokemon even _more_ Pokedex power (likely to explain why the world isn't overrun by the 20+ Legendaries running around) and not less like WoW.



this is assuming that it is not a game marketed primarily to children and early teens. 

oh wait... 

honestly, i doubt there are many kids that really care about pointing out plot holes and i'm sure the ones that do would be beat up (cause nobody likes a smartass nerd.)

it's a game. it's not like it has to have some grand, overarching story or whatever, it's a game. a fun game when you actually play it but a game nontheless.


----------



## Aden (Apr 9, 2010)

So in the pokemanz universe,
Are there just new pokemanz just springing up over the course of time and the pokemon games just take snapshots at points in time? Do 100 more just suddenly pop into the world and nobody asks questions? Are they like brand new scientific discoveries, sort of like how scientists are always discovering new species of deep-sea creatures (even though you still run into these new pokemanz just running around in the grass :V)? Or maybe it's like mass immigration from some other oppressed pokemon nation or something


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, that's one of the reasons they put new regions in the game.
G/S/C takes place 3 years after R/B/Y, which I think would be enough time for some species to move into Kanto.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Third game: Pokemon Asian. Would be the best of the three.


 That would be Pokemon Yellow


----------



## Kajet (Apr 9, 2010)

But they haven't re-released pokemon crystal yet... how the hell are they gonna have only two versions of a game that's in the main series?

Also: In b4 "They're all the same game" (which is true)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

Kajet said:


> But they haven't re-released pokemon crystal yet... how the hell are they gonna have only two versions of a game that's in the main series?


 They didn't re-released Yellow, So why re-released crystal?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> That would be Pokemon Yellow


Touche.



Kajet said:


> But they haven't re-released pokemon crystal yet... how the hell are they gonna have only two versions of a game that's in the main series?
> 
> Also: In b4 "They're all the same game" (which is true)


Remember. There is no Thunder Yellow.

Edit: Darn it Impact!


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2010)

soul silver and heart gold are mostly based on crystal anyways, there wont be a crystal remake^^
they didnt make one of yellow as they remade blue and red, too.

im looking forward to this^^ soul silver and heart gold are pretty great, im really curious what the next generation will offer!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> So in the pokemanz universe,
> Are there just new pokemanz just springing up over the course of time and the pokemon games just take snapshots at points in time? Do 100 more just suddenly pop into the world and nobody asks questions? Are they like brand new scientific discoveries, sort of like how scientists are always discovering new species of deep-sea creatures (even though you still run into these new pokemanz just running around in the grass :V)? Or maybe it's like mass immigration from some other oppressed pokemon nation or something



There's also some people that have had "unknown" pokemon in their families for _generations_ and none seemed to think it wise to tell Professor Oak, Elm, or any of the sort (Who, you know, give out their phone numbers on a whim to ten year old boys and girls, so you'd think it'd be easy to get their number).


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2010)

As much as I hate myself for this, I will indeed be looking forward to these games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Remember. There is no Thunder Yellow.


*Lightning Yellow.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 9, 2010)

Huh... didn't know they didn't redo yellow... I wa shock...

Anyway, I hope they change shit around more for this one... make it more of it's own game instead of just throwing in more stupid minigames like the contests from R/S/E

And use jynx for the cover of pokemon black...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> There's also some people that have had "unknown" pokemon in their families for _generations_ and none seemed to think it wise to tell Professor Oak, Elm, or any of the sort (Who, you know, give out their phone numbers on a whim to ten year old boys and girls, so you'd think it'd be easy to get their number).



I love how broken the Pokeymanz universe is.

Researchers are apparently being paid to enlist small children to (barely) do their job for them. And those kids just wander around from hostel to hostel like drug addicts, missing a proper education, but apparently being able to get jobs once giving up on being THE BEST. 
Because THE BEST are the Elite Four and Champion. Five people. Everyone else in the world has apparently failed their quest.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> They might change it to Yin and Yang over here. :/


now thats just gay >[


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> now thats just gay >[


 How so?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh boy, now we get to make racist pokemon jokes
> THE POSSIBILITIES



All Pokemon foods and power-ups in Pokemon Black will be Watermelon and Fried Chicken.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> All Pokemon foods and power-ups in Pokemon Black will be Watermelon and Fried Chicken.



And you'll have to mug Trainers after a battle for prize money.
And the Bike Store will not just _give _you a bicycle. Oh no.

Some NPCs might run away from you, making gaining information a lot harder.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Everyone else in the world has apparently failed their quest.


  Don't forget that selling Charcoal can be a more lucrative business than working in the pokemon business.  _Selling Charcoal._  Seriously, 9800 for a lump of Charcoal, at which price someone could buy twenty pokeballs and nineteen potions. Charcoal sellers probably get more money in a week than Pokemon Masters get in a month.  

It's more lucrative to use your pokemon as a labor force than it is to bother trying to train them.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 9, 2010)

No more, no more! Stop remaking the exact same game! D:


----------



## lionalliance (Apr 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> soul silver and heart gold are mostly based on crystal anyways, there wont be a crystal remake^^
> they didnt make one of yellow as they remade blue and red, too.
> 
> im looking forward to this^^ soul silver and heart gold are pretty great, im really curious what the next generation will offer!



I know one thing !
.....
...
..
.
It will be the same exact thing like the REST of the games -_-.....

Dunno why you're hype since it will be the same as always.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Don't forget that selling Charcoal can be a more lucrative business than working in the pokemon business.  _Selling Charcoal._  Seriously, 9800 for a lump of Charcoal, at which price someone could buy twenty pokeballs and nineteen potions. Charcoal sellers probably get more money in a week than Pokemon Masters get in a month.
> 
> It's more lucrative to use your pokemon as a labor force than it is to bother trying to train them.



Where does it cost that much? .__.

I want to know what the Hell Bill is doing. 

He created the magical storage system that has probably saved the world from becoming overrun with captured Pokemon that would have nowhere to go, but either lives in a little house near the sea or with his mother.
You'd think he would be a billionaire and need five bodyguard Machokes to go anywhere.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Where does it cost that much? .__.


  Bug-dude's town, 2nd Gym in Johto.  You can buy Charcoal from the store at 9800.



Harebelle said:


> You'd think he would be a billionaire and need five bodyguard Machokes to go anywhere.



Why the bodyguards?  Extremist pokemon against the storage system?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Why the bodyguards?  Extremist pokemon against the storage system?



I was thinking of poor people trying to kidnap him for ransom, but this is way more interesting.
They need to make a spin-off along the lines of Mystery Dungeon, where you play as Pokemon again, only rebelling against the humans who enslave them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No more, no more! Stop remaking the exact same game! D:


 Ummmm, It's not a remake.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Third game: Pokemon Asian. Would be the best of the three.


 
Black version wins hands down cause they are going to have a watermelon pokemon and nothing can stop the almighty power of the watermelon >:[


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> How so?


just cause, then again Light and Dark have been done to death so maybe its not that bad


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 9, 2010)

lol @ Pokemon being the same game. Come to my face and tell me if RBY plays the same as HGSS

Also the in-game dark =/= unholy.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No more, no more! Stop remaking the exact same game! D:


The Pokemon series has plenty of spinoff titles. If you want a completely different Pokemon game, play those.


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol @ Pokemon being the same game. Come to my face and tell me if RBY plays the same as HGSS
> 
> Also the in-game dark =/= unholy.


Yes. Clearly it should be Pokemon Dark and Pokemon Fighting.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The Pokemon series has plenty of spinoff titles. If you want a completely different Pokemon game, play those.
> Yes. Clearly it should be Pokemon Dark and Pokemon Fighting.


 
and then pokemon psychic :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm more concerned with how this game is going to handle the Legendaries. You've already got to catch God. What could possibly top that?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm more concerned with how this game is going to handle the Legendaries. You've already got to catch God. What could possibly top that?



Maybe they should take a new look at it and have you _helping _legendaries instead of enslaving them for Beauty Contests or whatever.

They could have in-depth side quests about helping them find a new home or remember lost powers etc.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm more concerned with how this game is going to handle the Legendaries. You've already got to catch God. What could possibly top that?


MANA-YOOD-SUSHAI?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm more concerned with how this game is going to handle the Legendaries. You've already got to catch God. What could possibly top that?


Why do they have to top it?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why do they have to top it?



Because they've done it with each generation so far?


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why do they have to top it?



Because I want better pokemanz that's why.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Maybe they should take a new look at it and have you _helping _legendaries instead of enslaving them for Beauty Contests or whatever.
> 
> They could have in-depth side quests about helping them find a new home or remember lost powers etc.



LAME! i want to catch them and kick some asses with them in the poke league! X3
i mean think about it, if you catch them all you have the force of the most powerful beings of the world ready at your command! how awesome is that! =D
well... at least if you have all the badges to be able to control them that is...^^;


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> LAME! i want to catch them and kick some asses with them in the poke league! X3
> i mean think about it, if you catch them all you have the force of the most powerful beings of the world ready at your command! how awesome is that! =D
> well... at least if you have all the badges to be able to control them that is...^^;



Lance sent out Dragonite!
C.Cool sent out CREATOR OF THE UNIVERSE!


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Relevant.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Relevant.


Hehe.
The suicide-bomber Grunt always maked me lol so hard.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Because they've done it with each generation so far?


That's funny, I thought Mew was at the top until Arceus came along.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's funny, I thought Mew was at the top until Arceus came along.



Celebi gave it a run for it's money. It's a freakin' time traveler.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I think that's exactly why people are complaining.  We're sick of seeing pre-established evolutionary lines getting thrown out the window.  In Johto it was kinda alright as there were only a few, and it kept up with the whole tag of "We're still discovering new pokemon" because - surprise surprise - it's happening not too long after the events of Red / Blue / Green / Yellow (It'd been, what, five years in-game since Team Rocket was beaten by Red?).  There's very little excuse though in other matters, and even Gold / Silver / Crystal were filled with plot holes (How did all the Johto pokemon start migrating to Kanto - in large numbers no less - and not get caught?  Was there a mass pokemon exodus some time in the five years Team Rocket vanished?).
> 
> Basically, it seems like what little semblance of a story Pokemon might have had was WoW-ized, with the exception of giving Pokemon even _more_ Pokedex power (likely to explain why the world isn't overrun by the 20+ Legendaries running around) and not less like WoW.



Indeed, it just gets more & more complicated... I mean, how the heck are you supposed to make the Pokemon that evolve in Mt. Coronet evolve in HG/SS now?



SirRob said:


> Third game: Pokemon Asian. Would be the best of the three.



Or Pokemon Native American... oh wait, that'd be Pokemon Red.  Then what's Blue/Green?



Browder said:


> I'm more concerned with how this game is going to handle the Legendaries. You've already got to catch God. What could possibly top that?



God's mother.

Also, I think it would be interesting to see a game that follows the manga's storyline for a change.  Of course, it might deceive a few kiddos when they see the Teen rating.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> God's mother.
> 
> Also, I think it would be interesting to see a game that follows the manga's storyline for a change.  Of course, it might deceive a few kiddos when they see the Teen rating.



Mew is God's mother.

Arceus came from an egg.
Mew was the first Pokemon to ever exist.

So...


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Or Pokemon Native American... oh wait, that'd be Pokemon Red.  Then what's Blue/Green?



White people. Being in a world with so much random physics would make them queasy.

Or maybe it's the Na'vi.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> White people. Being in a world with so much random physics would make them queasy.
> 
> Or maybe it's the Na'vi.


Green is Venusaur. Blue is Blastoise.

Joy = Killed.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Joy = Killed.



Critical hit. It's Super Effective. *mope*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

_Jenny, oh Jenny
Joy, oh Joy
A one woman man's what I wanna be...
But there are two perfect girls for me_


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Brock really shouldn't quit his day job, whatever that is now...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Brock really shouldn't quit his day job, whatever that is now...



I'm assuming he makes money by owning a Gym or something.
I sure as Hell haven't seen him working.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm assuming he makes money by owning a Gym or something.
> I sure as Hell haven't seen him working.



I realize that I'm about to overanalyze Pokemon, but how the hell do these people get funding to travel the world. Seriously? Is Ash's dad like Hugh Hefner or something? I imagine once you knock up one of them Kanto girls you've got to pay child support...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> I realize that I'm about to overanalyze Pokemon, but how the hell do these people get funding to travel the world. Seriously? Is Ash's dad like Hugh Hefner or something? I imagine once you knock up one of them Kanto girls you've got to pay child support...


http://www.vgcats.com/super/?strip_id=22


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ummmm, It's not a remake.



The last 24123124124 games have been the same thing with updated graphics, "new" (HAHAHAHA) plot, and slightly more complex battle/trading/breeding. I've been a fan for ages, but the games are stale and the battles are downright predictable.

I'd need to see something genuinely new and above all challenging and/or innovative in the formula to be interested.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Apr 9, 2010)

I remember when there was only 151 Pokemon... Only 151... Not like 800 ._.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm glad there's a lot more to choose from now.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm more concerned with how this game is going to handle the Legendaries. You've already got to catch God. What could possibly top that?


 
The devil himself, they got a dog that looks like it would be his server but they don't seem to have a devil pokemon or at least thats what I think :\


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> The last 24123124124 games.


Try about 13




BlueberriHusky said:


> have been the same thing with updated graphics, "new" (HAHAHAHA) plot,


Ever since emerald came out the became really awful.

Same with the kids


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> The devil himself, they got a dog that looks like it would be his server but they don't seem to have a devil pokemon or at least thats what I think :\



Houndoom?

Maybe something Cerberus-like.


----------



## Rai Toku (Apr 9, 2010)

Do you get some sort of prize for proving that your pets can maul anything in their path? Why aren't you ever REALLY considered the Champion? For that matter, why are you the only one that ever seems to get anything done, other than shop owners and Nurse Joy? Why do you mug random people on the street after slaughtering their pets?

So many questions can be asked to make the world of Pokemon seem more deranged than it was meant to be. It's kinda fun, really. xD

Anywho, here's to hoping there's some innovation other than another set of cuddly Eldritch Abominations.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Houndoom?
> 
> Maybe something Cerberus-like.


 
Yea Houndoom, thats one of my favorite pokemon and they could do that too 

Hell I might add a little houndoom likeness to my sona sometime though I don't really use fire, I like ice ^^


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ever since emerald came out the became really awful.
> 
> Same with the kids



I can honestly only think of one new thing since Emerald. And yet here we are with more. :I


----------



## Sharpguard (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe you can play as a black kid in pokemon black :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> Maybe you can play as a black kid in pokemon black :V


 
That would be something new...Is Brock the only black person in the show?  w8 is he black? He has more of an Asian look in his face so maybe he's mixed :O


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That would be something new...Is Brock the only black person in the show?  w8 is he black? He has more of an Asian look in his face so maybe he's mixed :O


....actually was there EVER a black guy appearing in pokemon?
Hispancis?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ....actually was there EVER a black guy appearing in pokemon?
> Hispanics?


 
Nope and the only anime I know that has Hispanics are Bleach though they are almost always bad rofl, wouldn't you know it that all hallows are Hispanic


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Lance sent out Dragonite!
> C.Cool sent out CREATOR OF THE UNIVERSE!



how awesome would that be? X3
and by the way, they covered that with arceus already, according to the legend that pokemon created the universe  (and it also happens to be the strongest one yet X3)


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 9, 2010)

Anime episode 343 had a hispanic trainer with a Ludicolo. It was awesome. X3


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> *Snip*


 Hi David.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=67583


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


>


 
I want this version now!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Houndoom?
> 
> Maybe something Cerberus-like.


I really do hope Houndoom doesn't get the obvious cerebus evolution. Please, don't ruin my favorite Pokemon.



Rai Toku said:


> Do you get some sort of prize for proving that your pets can maul anything in their path? Why aren't you ever REALLY considered the Champion? For that matter, why are you the only one that ever seems to get anything done, other than shop owners and Nurse Joy? Why do you mug random people on the street after slaughtering their pets?
> 
> So many questions can be asked to make the world of Pokemon seem more deranged than it was meant to be. It's kinda fun, really. xD
> 
> Anywho, here's to hoping there's some innovation other than another set of cuddly Eldritch Abominations.


Same can be said for just about every other RPG out there.

"Do you get some sort of prize for getting to level 100?"
"Why can't you explore the world after you've beaten the final boss?"
"Why do all the NPCs just stand there?"
"Why do you get gold from killing monsters?"


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I really do hope Houndoom doesn't get the obvious cerebus evolution. Please, don't ruin my favorite Pokemon.


 
I hope they don't change him, I just was wondering if they'd make another hellish like pokemon, Houndoom is one of my favorites of all time, I might add a little bit of that pokemon on my sona


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


>



PffftHAHAHAHAHA! XD


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I hope they don't change him, I just was wondering if they'd make another hellish like pokemon, Houndoom is one of my favorites of all time, I might add a little bit of that pokemon on my sona


You silly dobermans.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You silly dobermans.


 
=P


----------



## Azbulldog (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yea Houndoom, thats one of my favorite pokemon and they could do that too
> 
> Hell I might add a little houndoom likeness to my sona sometime though I don't really use fire, I like *ice* ^^


Shiny Houndoom is blue...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Shiny Houndoom is blue...


 That would be one kick ass houndoom xP


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2010)

Meh, I kinda think the names are lame. But, they are running out of ideas...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope, just going back to basics.

Maybe they'll restart the whole naming process. 6th generation will go back to precious metals, 7th to gems...


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> "Why can't you explore the world after you've beaten the final boss?"
> "Why do all the NPCs just stand there?"
> "Why do you get gold from killing monsters?"


  Every _Japanese_ RPG, perhaps, but Western RPG's tend to mix this up now and then.


And people get stuff done in Pokemon.  Specifically, Lance and your rival.  Not much, I know, but it's something :mrgreen:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, there are actually hacked versions of Red/Blue named Black/White on coolrom, so is Nintendo doing copyright infringement on their own copyright infringements?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, there are actually hacked versions of Red/Blue named Black/White on coolrom, so is Nintendo doing copyright infringement on their own copyright infringements?


I'm not sure, but I think I heard that the names Pokemon Black and White were copyrighted a long time ago. That was a long time ago when I heard that, before Diamond and Pearl came out, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Every _Japanese_ RPG, perhaps, but Western RPG's tend to mix this up now and then.



Yeah, sometimes instead of standing there, they wander around and get stuck on things. 
And sometimes the monsters drop things...sometimes they don't. Or they just drop random trash you can sell for cash.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 10, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yeah, sometimes instead of standing there, they wander around and get stuck on things.
> And sometimes the monsters drop things...sometimes they don't. Or they just drop random trash you can sell for cash.



Hey, where else but a wRPG are you going to find a Slaughterfish a quarter mile inland surrounded on all sides by mountains? :mrgreen:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 10, 2010)

Nah WRPGs also suffer the same stuff but Western gamers are less critical about them.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

I didn't even buy Diamond, Pearl, or Platinum...I skipped straight to Soul Silver because I dunno _I liked the old games_


----------



## Redregon (Apr 10, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> The last 24123124124 games have been the same thing with updated graphics, "new" (HAHAHAHA) plot, and slightly more complex battle/trading/breeding. I've been a fan for ages, but the games are stale and the battles are downright predictable.
> 
> I'd need to see something genuinely new and above all challenging and/or innovative in the formula to be interested.



what about super-shiny? pokemon that are so shiny that they radiate light like the sun (and the graphic can be a white silhouette on a darker background.)


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 10, 2010)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, I was still waiting for whatever the fuck combines the lastest two! 

Oh well, I probably wont get them anyways, going by that new... pokemon they made. (zoaark, sp?)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 10, 2010)

ITT people complain only the single player aspects of the game which is essentially ignorable, as the game from the get go is really focused on multiplayer


----------



## lionalliance (Apr 10, 2010)

New Scans
http://www.nintendoeverything.com/36842/
Looks...just the same as the rest.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 10, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, I was still waiting for whatever the fuck combines the lastest two!
> 
> Oh well, I probably wont get them anyways, going by that new... pokemon they made. (zoaark, sp?)



Zororark

The "new type of vehicle" intrigues me, maybe we'll get Gold's skateboard?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Zororark
> 
> The "new type of vehicle" intrigues me, maybe we'll get Gold's skateboard?


I'm guessing a car, since they have them in the anime. That'd be p. cool. 

Also, I love the look of the new battle system.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 10, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm guessing a car, since they have them in the anime. That'd be p. cool.
> 
> Also, I love the look of the new battle system.



they just gave it a new look, thats all. i suppose it will still have the same sprites doing some spastic animations that cause damage to the enemy pokemon X3
and i bet that they wont change the sounds of the pokemon, too!
but i dont care, why fix something that aint broken?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ITT people complain only the single player aspects of the game which is essentially ignorable, as the game from the get go is really focused on multiplayer



Multiplayer battles are just as predictable, if not moreso at times. I'm getting tired of winning.



Redregon said:


> what about super-shiny? pokemon that are so  shiny that they radiate light like the sun (and the graphic can be a  white silhouette on a darker background.)



My eyes might bleed.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 10, 2010)

I would argue about competitive but you'd counter it.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 10, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I would argue about competitive but you'd counter it.



Like a Wobbuffet.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Will there be mudkips?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

Whoa, they took the semi 3-D even further, that's interesting. The full Pokemon sprites in battle are pretty interesting, too. I wanna see how this turns out.

Also, I'm glad to see that the girl trainer sprite looks normal. The boy one will take some getting used to though.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 10, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Don't forget that selling Charcoal can be a more lucrative business than working in the pokemon business.  _Selling Charcoal._  Seriously, 9800 for a lump of Charcoal, at which price someone could buy twenty pokeballs and nineteen potions.



Not to mention a protein drink was sold for the same amount.

Even if we assume Pokemon currency is equatable to yen, that's about $100

Who would buy a protein drink for $100?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 10, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Not to mention a protein drink was sold for the same amount.
> 
> Even if we assume Pokemon currency is equatable to yen, that's about $100
> 
> Who would buy a protein drink for $100?



oh i'm sure there are some poor gym-queens out there... just say it's organic and has some unique berry extract that is "clinically proven" to increase muscle gain.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 10, 2010)

this is a sign that Nintendo is running out of colors.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 10, 2010)

Why not Pokemon Ivory and Ebony? Or Soot and Snow? Or Ash and....SEMEN.

Michael Jackson is rolling in his grave from the lulz.

It doesn't matter if you're black or white...UNLESS IT'S POKEMON!


----------



## Aden (Apr 10, 2010)

I thought it would be another more ethereal or "precious" theme. Guess they're running out of pairs of those :I


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 10, 2010)

The CoroCoro scans have been leaked, can be found here:

http://www.serebii.net/blackwhite/pics.shtml

The games seem to be graphically superior to previous installments.


----------



## Aden (Apr 10, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> The CoroCoro scans have been leaked, can be found here:
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/blackwhite/pics.shtml
> 
> The games seem to be graphically superior to previous installments.



And congratulations to them for reaching 2002 :3


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 10, 2010)

I liked PokeMon's old graphics better.

sprytes 4 lyfe, nigga


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 10, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> this is a sign that Nintendo is running out of colors.


 What?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 10, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm guessing a car, since they have them in the anime. That'd be p. cool.
> 
> Also, I love the look of the new battle system.



But you forgot that the anime sucks badly.


----------



## Sharpguard (Apr 10, 2010)

And in pokemon black, instead of fighting team rocket, you fight the KKK :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> And in pokemon black, instead of fighting team rocket, you fight the KKK :V


Haha, true.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 11, 2010)

I can see the news headlines now:

"Jesse Jackson denounces new Pokemon games; white apologists cause Pokemon Black game shortage due to skyrocketing sales."


----------



## Revy (Apr 11, 2010)

all regions, all gym leaders, elite 4, champs in one game wud be nise


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

AlexInsane said:


> I can see the news headlines now:
> 
> "Jesse Jackson denounces new Pokemon games; white apologists cause Pokemon Black game shortage due to skyrocketing sales."


PokÃ©man White is going out mega outsell Black in the south.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 11, 2010)

And yet nobody said "Pokemon yellow" was racist.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 11, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> And yet nobody said "Pokemon yellow" was racist.



Asians made it, it's allowed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Long, long ago, I had "Pokomanz Yellow, Special Pikachu Edition", but from what I can tell, so did everyone else.
Why was it so special?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Long, long ago, I had "Pokomanz Yellow, Special Pikachu Edition", but from what I can tell, so did everyone else.
> Why was it so special?


It had elements from the anime in it, like Officer Jenny, a Pikachu that followed you around, and Jessie and James. Cleaner sprites and different obtainable Pokemon, too. Oh, and updated movesets.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It had elements from the anime in it, like Officer Jenny, a Pikachu that followed you around, and Jessie and James. Cleaner sprites and different obtainable Pokemon, too.



Yeah, I know all that-- it was my childhood joy.
But the name implies that there are non-Pikachu editions of Yellow.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 11, 2010)

White Pokemon: Eh-eh-eh-eh-eh-eh-eh-eh!

Black Pokemon: Doot-doot-doot-doot!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> And yet nobody said "Pokemon yellow" was racist.


Now all we need is a PokÃ©man Brown. :3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Like a Wobbuffet.



Yeah that's why Wobbuffet is not banned!

Oh wait...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 13, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Nah WRPGs also suffer the same stuff but Western gamers are less critical about them.



^ This. I wonder why the setting of _Dragon Age: Origins_ was so run of the mill, yet nobody called Bioware out on it....


----------



## TwilightV (May 8, 2010)

Starter silhouettes!

http://serebii.net/blackwhite/pokemon.shtml

The bottom one looks like a platypus.


----------



## Talosar (May 8, 2010)

As much as I like Pokemon games, I might have finally hit my limit on the repetition of the identical formula.

But I hope the name isn't changed for the Western release. Can't white be white and black be black without having to have sinister racial implications? White and black do exist outside of just human skin colour.


----------



## SirRob (May 8, 2010)

First one looks like a deformed Charmander. Second looks like a deformed Turtwig. Third one looks like a deformed Magby.

I LIKE IT! *thumbs up*


----------



## ___ (May 9, 2010)

as a pokemon fan, i can`t wait!


----------



## ___ (May 9, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> And in pokemon black, instead of fighting team rocket, you fight the KKK :V



Myself being a white man who hates racism,
 I'd love to kick their asses!
Krazy Krappy Krackers!
Lets see how far white power goes when my Rayquaza ripps you a new one!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

rman7580 said:


> Myself being a white man who hates racism,
> I'd love to kick their asses!
> Krazy Krappy Krackers!
> Lets see how far white power goes when my Rayquaza ripps you a new one!


You're racist against racism. :V


----------



## Mailbox (May 9, 2010)

I'm not buying this picture. Not at all, but props for trying!


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I'm not buying this picture. Not at all, but props for trying!


That was fast. Hideous, but fast.


----------



## Mailbox (May 9, 2010)

I can't tell if the middle one has a beak.. or if that's its nose. I want to say nose, but looking closer at it..


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I can't tell if the middle one has a beak.. or if that's its nose. I want to say nose, but looking closer at it..


In this particular concept art? It's a nose. It wouldn't have a beak _and_ a mouth...


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> In this particular concept art? It's a nose. It wouldn't have a beak _and_ a mouth...



With Pokemon, I wouldn't be surprised such a thing was possible.  I mean, after 500 Pokemon, they'd run outta ideas & make mutants, no?


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> With Pokemon, I wouldn't be surprised such a thing was possible.  I mean, after 500 Pokemon, they'd run outta ideas & make mutants, no?


They wouldn't make a 1st evolution of a starter look so grotesque.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They wouldn't make a 1st evolution of a starter look so grotesque.



Why not?  Bulbasaur wasn't especially "normal" to begin with.


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why not?  Bulbasaur wasn't especially "normal" to begin with.


But he had an aesthetically pleasing design.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But he had an aesthetically pleasing design.



...Wut?  Bulbs on top of green pimple-covered reptilian things are aesthetically pleasing?


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> ...Wut?  Bulbs on top of green pimple-covered reptilian things are aesthetically pleasing?









Yes?!


----------



## Mailbox (May 9, 2010)

Yes?


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

I am a furry. This turns me on.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 10, 2010)

Here's a question... What is the third, "special" Pokemon game of the set going to be called? Pokemon Grey?

srsly.... Black and White? That's the best they can come up with?

=>.>=

At least the game does admittedly look pretty cool. http://serebii.net/blackwhite/pics.shtml has some good pre-release pics.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

It came out that Team Rocket was replaced by the KKK in PokÃ©mon White.


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I can't tell if the middle one has a beak.. or if that's its nose. I want to say nose, but looking closer at it..



It's a nose.  That thing is a red panda

that got hit by a truck.



SirRob said:


> Yes?!



ADORABLE~


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> Yes?


That's cool...


----------



## Garreth (May 10, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Starter silhouettes!
> 
> http://serebii.net/blackwhite/pokemon.shtml
> 
> The bottom one looks like a platypus.




GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 10, 2010)

It's always Grass - Fire - Water.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Starter silhouettes!
> 
> http://serebii.net/blackwhite/pokemon.shtml
> 
> The bottom one looks like a platypus.


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2010)

Teto said:


>


I love it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 10, 2010)

NEW ANGLES
3D
REHASHREHASH


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> NEW ANGLES
> 3D
> REHASHREHASH


You'll still buy it. 8)


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You'll still buy it. 8)



Fuck yeah, I will.
But I'll be complaining all the way to the store and back.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2010)

Yea, the Pokemon might be getting more  more mongoloid, but I'll still buy it.  I wonder how many fetishes/memes this generation will create?


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, the Pokemon might be getting more  more mongoloid, but I'll still buy it.  I wonder how many fetishes/memes this generation will create?


Nothing will beat Joey's Rattata. 8)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, the Pokemon might be getting more  more mongoloid, but I'll still buy it.  I wonder how many fetishes/memes this generation will create?


It's already made a whore out of Zoroark :c

Rob, you do understand that that Rattata is actually in the top percentage of Rattata. If you hack the game and check it's stats, it is actually superior to the lower percentage of Rattata


----------



## TwilightV (May 10, 2010)

Teto said:


>



Is that an acorn?


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 10, 2010)

I'm not sure I even want to buy this. What is Pokemon coming to?


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I'm not sure I even want to buy this. What is Pokemon coming to?


Stores near me, hopefully.



Teto said:


> Rob, you do understand that that Rattata is actually in the top percentage of Rattata. If you hack the game and check it's stats, it is actually superior to the lower percentage of Rattata


Yes... Truly a thing to be feared...



TwilightV said:


> Is that an acorn?


No, it's his brain. He's like Mojo Jojo.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Is that an acorn?


I sure hope it is.


----------



## Slyck (May 10, 2010)

When are pokemon square and pokemon triangle coming out?


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2010)

Slyck said:


> When are pokemon square and pokemon triangle coming our?


When Final Fantasy MXVII comes out.


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Slyck said:


> When are pokemon square and pokemon triangle coming out?



The third game in that set will be Pokemon Circle.


----------



## Jashwa (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> The third game in that set will be Pokemon Circle.


I was hoping for Pokemon Dodecagon :c


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was hoping for Pokemon Dodecagon :c



that'll be in the next generation


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> that'll be in the next generation



Oh?  Thought the next generation was Pokemon Coffee & Pokemon Tea.  I'm deceived.


----------



## Jashwa (May 10, 2010)

I heard it was Pokemon Coke and Pokemon Pepsi.

Protip: Coke will be much better.


----------



## Taralack (May 10, 2010)

So what's the third game for that one, Mountain Dew?


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> So what's the third game for that one, Mountain Dew?



Hell no, Dr. Pepper

And the generation after will be red, white & pink wine.


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

New PokeMon Games Revealed:  PokeMon Penis and PokeMon Vagina.

The third game will be PokeMon Cloaca.


----------



## Jashwa (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> New PokeMon Games Revealed:  PokeMon Penis and PokeMon Vagina.
> 
> The third game will be PokeMon Cloaca.


In suprising news, PokeMon Cloaca sold 3 copies.


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> In suprising news, PokeMon Cloaca sold 3 copies.



the third one misread the title


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> In suprising news, PokeMon Cloaca sold 3 copies.



And I bought all three of them.


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> And I bought all three of them.



I take it, pidgey is your strongest pokemon?

I'm kinda grossing myself out :V


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> I take it, pidgey is your strongest pokemon?
> 
> I'm kinda grossing myself out :V



Pidgeot all the way, yo.

Actually, Staraptor is pretty fucking beast.  Fo sho.


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Pidgeot all the way, yo.
> 
> Actually, Staraptor is pretty fucking beast.  Fo sho.



wanna hear something really immature? 

I read "strapon" 

I prefer mudkip though


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> wanna hear something really immature?
> 
> I read "strapon"
> 
> I prefer mudkip though



Mudkip is p retarded looking

Not as bad as Wooper, though.







DERP


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Mudkip is p retarded looking
> 
> Not as bad as Wooper, though.
> 
> ...



Totodile was always my favorite :>

I assume you're not fond of totodile either?


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> Totodile was always my favorite :>
> 
> I assume you're not fond of totodile either?



Totodile is fucking awesome.  So are Squirtle and Piplup.  Mudkip is the bastard child of the water starters.


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Totodile is fucking awesome.  So are Squirtle and Piplup.  Mudkip is the bastard child of the water starters.



oh shite, I just realized we were listing only water type... I guess those are the coolest pokemon :>

wait, so does this pokemon black/white have any screenshots at all?

I think each pokemon game from now on seems to be getting more 3D.


----------



## Taralack (May 11, 2010)

Screenshots - http://pokebeach.com/2010/04/clearer-game-screenshots-of-pokemon-black-and-white

Video - http://pokebeach.com/2010/04/video-footage-of-black-and-white-on-pokemon-sunday


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

Milo said:


> oh shite, I just realized we were listing only water type... I guess those are the coolest pokemon :>



:3c

They have a video released. The new 3d looks really stupid though.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2010)

So basically it's the same damn pokeyman game they've been making for a decade, minus the charm.


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

Apparently, according to gamefreak, they're going a "new direction" with this one that will "Change the way you play pokemon forever". I call bullshit, though gamefreak still has yet to fail on anything pokemon like its peers seem to do cause they stick to the same old formula that works every time.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

How could you hate Wooper?!?!


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How could you hate Wooper?!?!


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

I win.


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

DIGLETT used EARTHQUAKE. PIKACHUx50 has fainted.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Not. Canon.

You lose by default.


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

ROB has defeated GARRETH!

"I'll get you next time gadget!"

ROB has recieved 

25 for winning!


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Garreth said:


> ROB has defeated GARRETH!
> 
> "I'll get you next time gadget!"
> 
> ...


You're poor. You must lose a lot.


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How could you hate Wooper?!?!



the pokemon poster child for down's syndrome


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're poor. You must lose a lot.



Actually, my mom spends it all on ???.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 11, 2010)

the games will be exactly the same what we have seen in the older ones. but i dont care, why fix something that still works perfectly fine?


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

I just think of it as an expansion rather then a new game really. Same old game, new abilities, new monsters, new towns. Personally, I can really do without the new pokemon tbh.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> the pokemon poster child for down's syndrome


So yeah, perfect for furries like us.



Garreth said:


> Personally, I can really do without the new pokemon tbh.


Blasphemy!


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Blasphemy!



Search your feelings Rob, and you will know this to be truth.


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So yeah, perfect for furries like us.



I said Down's Syndrome, not Asperger's.


----------



## 8-bit (May 11, 2010)

pokemon =_=


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 11, 2010)

Bidoof
Bidoof
Bidoof is on fire


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> pokemon =_=



And yet you still clicked on it.


----------



## 8-bit (May 11, 2010)

Garreth said:


> And yet you still clicked on it.



I know.

It's more addictive than meth, and more toxic then the T-virus.


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

Teto said:


> Bidoof
> Bidoof
> Bidoof is on fire



oh fuck you


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Apparently, according to gamefreak, they're going a "new direction" with this one that will "Change the way you play pokemon forever". I call bullshit, though gamefreak still has yet to fail on anything pokemon like its peers seem to do cause they stick to the same old formula that works every time.



you know what I don't get?

for the past decade, we've been bitching about pokemon always being the same, yet for the past decade, we've been playing all the pokemon games non-stop. >_>


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I said Down's Syndrome, not Asperger's.


Do you have Asperger's? 


Milo said:


> you know what I don't get?
> 
> for the past decade, we've been bitching about pokemon always being the same, yet for the past decade, we've been playing all the pokemon games non-stop. >_>


Those two we'ves are not the same we've.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 11, 2010)

Milo said:


> you know what I don't get?
> 
> for the past decade, we've been bitching about pokemon always being the same, yet for the past decade, we've been playing all the pokemon games non-stop. >_>


No, People have been bitching about the new artstyle or how Gen 3 and 4 sucked.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, People have been bitching about the new artstyle or how Gen 3 and 4 sucked.


You're both right, dear.


----------



## Redregon (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Mudkip is p retarded looking
> 
> Not as bad as Wooper, though.
> 
> ...








you sure it's the king of derp?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Apparently, according to gamefreak, they're going a "new direction" with this one that will "Change the way you play pokemon forever". I call bullshit, though gamefreak still has yet to fail on anything pokemon like its peers seem to do cause they stick to the same old formula that works every time.




Sure as Hell looks EXACTLY THE SAME as every game for the last 10+ years.
Only with new angles.
Kids won't know any better.
FFFFF---


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Sure as Hell looks EXACTLY THE SAME as every game for the last 10+ years.
> Only with new angles.
> Kids won't know any better.
> FFFFF---


When they said they were going with a new direction they were being literal.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> When they said they were going with a new direction they were being literal.



I guess so.

Also, it looks like they're moving closer and closer to a 3D format like console games.
Pokemon is a top-down adorable sprite world, damnit.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I guess so.
> 
> Also, it looks like they're moving closer and closer to a 3D format like console games.
> Pokemon is a top-down adorable sprite world, damnit.


Well yeah, naturally it's going to move on to 3D. I'm just surprised they're doing it so gradually. 

And... I doubt it was supposed to be taken literally. I'm sure they're going to make some big changes.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well yeah, naturally it's going to move on to 3D. I'm just surprised they're doing it so gradually.



But the sprite-cartoony look is dying out, and it doesn't need to.
Not all games have to be 3D SUPER COOL WOW to be special, we have enough of those...

And I wonder how much of the game mechanics can change? I can't imagine how battles could be any different, and that's pretty much all the games are.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> But the sprite-cartoony look is dying out, and it doesn't need to.
> Not all games have to be 3D SUPER COOL WOW to be special, we have enough of those...
> 
> And I wonder how much of the game mechanics can change? I can't imagine how battles could be any different, and that's pretty much all the games are.


I heard a theory about rotating sprites, a la Golden Sun. I couldn't possibly imagine anything else, though. 

Also, we definitely have enough 2D games too. We have enough of everything. Everything should just stop.


----------



## 8-bit (May 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> But the sprite-cartoony look is dying out, and it doesn't need to.
> Not all games have to be 3D SUPER COOL WOW to be special, we have enough of those...
> 
> And I wonder how much of the game mechanics can change? I can't imagine how battles could be any different, and that's pretty much all the games are.




You walk around as the trainer then, BATTLE TIIIIIIIIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You then go to the pokemon's perspective. You can dodge, counter, and all sorts of cool shit. Gives actual strategy to the game instead of immense level grinding.


----------



## Taralack (May 12, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You walk around as the trainer then, BATTLE TIIIIIIIIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You then go to the pokemon's perspective. You can dodge, counter, and all sorts of cool shit. Gives actual strategy to the game instead of immense level grinding.



Pokemon totally needs to be a beat-em-up. Pokemon Melee kind of succeeded with that, but something more akin to DMC would be awesome.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 12, 2010)




----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

ADORABLE?!?!? Grass starter's bad***. Fire starter is surprisingly cute for a pig. Water starter is emo. :[

Also, that kid's a dork, heh heh.


----------



## Shadowlite Dusken (May 12, 2010)

hang on a sec wasnt there a hack game out when red and blue were out called black and white?


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

oh em gee yes they should totally sue nintendo for stealig there name


----------



## Holsety (May 12, 2010)

how dare they steal the name for their game that they illegally hacked ):<


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 12, 2010)

The fire starter looks like the evolution between Spoink & Grumpig.


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2010)

I like the water starter, he's kind of adorable :3c


----------



## Holsety (May 12, 2010)

> I heard a theory about rotating sprites, a la Golden  Sun


The difficulty with this and pretty much all "pseudo 3D" on  handhelds is that you go from well defined, good looking sprites to  jagged and ugly crap.

Also fire starter's final evolution will probably be some kind of  disgusting looking warthog, nothing can stay cute for long :V


----------



## Shadowlite Dusken (May 12, 2010)

and as usual i think the grass type looks awsome!


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Holsety said:


> The difficulty with this and pretty much all "pseudo 3D" on  handhelds is that you go from well defined, good looking sprites to  jagged and ugly crap.
> 
> Also fire starter's final evolution will probably be some kind of  disgusting looking warthog, nothing can stay cute for long :V


Or it will be an awesome looking one a la Mamoswine.


----------



## Mailbox (May 12, 2010)

Could they make the female's hair look any more ridiculous, though?


----------



## Holsety (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Or it will be an awesome looking one a la Mamoswine.


I think you're looking for excuses to use "a la"


and swinub/piloswine weren't cute at all


----------



## Shadowlite Dusken (May 12, 2010)

i thought swinub was adorable, i put a whole bunch of them on my pokemon ranch just to watch them


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> Could they make the female's hair look any more ridiculous, though?


Yes. We're talking _anime_ character designs here.


Holsety said:


> I think you're looking for excuses to use "a la"


Yes, I am, a la Alala Lala Ala.


----------



## Dyluck (May 12, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Gives actual strategy to the game instead of immense level grinding.



Sounds like someone sucks at PokeMon.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Sounds like someone sucks at PokeMon.


Pfft, you play Pokemon?


----------



## Dyluck (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Species: Ostrich



WELL WELL WELL, LOOK WHO'S A BIRD :3


----------



## Garreth (May 13, 2010)

http://blastmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/3000.pokemans.jpg





Worst. Starters. Ever.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> WELL WELL WELL, LOOK WHO'S A BIRD :3


Hay kid wanna yiff?


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 13, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Worst. Starters. Ever.



Chimchar. Chikorita. Sorry, but it's going to be awfully hard to top a monkey with a flaming ass (FLAMING. ASS.) and a fugly grass type that turned out to be quite sucky and not very useful for one-on-one. (Even IF Meganium looked way better) The otter or whatever it is comes close because it doesn't seem to resemble anything like an otter. Smugleaf and Bacon I actually LIKE more than several other starters. Pretty much every first stage starter has looked awkward in some way. (Piplup, Turtwig, Torchic, and the two worst ones ever.) All I want? PLEASE no more fire/fighting or grass/poison. Do something like Grass/Rock, Water/Ice, and Fire/Ground. 


Also, now that we have an official image of these starters and the trainers of Jaden Yuki and a girl I know with a huge ponytail, I will do what we did with Generation III when Gen IV was new...immediately drop *ALL* my hatred I had towards the previous generation in favour of trashing the new, more acceptable target, the NEW generation...which I would only start liking when Gen VI comes out.  Wait, what's this about hating Gen IV? I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

I think the water starter looks dumb, but the other two are pretty cool.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

Great guys, now the water starter's cutting himself again. See what you did?


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Great guys, now the water starter's cutting himself again. See what you did?


Eliminated a stupid choice?


----------



## Rilvor (May 13, 2010)

White and Black's new Legendary is the elusive MissingNo.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 13, 2010)

I'll take a Pikachu over the new starters.  ._.  And I hate Pikachu.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'll take a Pikachu over the new starters.  ._.  And I hate Pikachu.


I kinda like the grass one... ^^


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> White and Black's new Legendary is the elusive MissingNo.



So now many "legendaries" are there now anyway?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 13, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I kinda like the grass one... ^^


Bob Marley would like the grass one too. :3


----------



## CaptainCool (May 13, 2010)

they look awful in my opinion =/ only the grass one looks KINDA decent...


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> So now many "legendaries" are there now anyway?



Seeing as they multiply exponentially, I'd say about 50 in that gen.

What's better than the Pokemon God who created the entire Universe, anyway, its mother?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Holsety (May 13, 2010)

We wouldn't have to hate if it wasn't so ridiculous looking


----------



## Mailbox (May 13, 2010)

In time we will come to love the starters, just as they have loved us. 

Truths.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 13, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> In time we will come to love the starters, just as they have loved us.
> 
> Truths.



Yep. I remember back when Generation IV starters were announced...and everyone hated either Chimchar, Turtwig, or Piplup and did the exact same thing we're doing to the water starter. (Who knows? Maybe he'll become a tier 3 that rocks like Torchic and Bulbasaur did.) Then when Gen III came around, everyone hated either Torchic or Mudkip...with only the Mudkip hatred persisting today. (for a completely different reason.) 

It's just the initial "These are not the starters I liked, therefore they suck".

on the subject...I actually like the pig. ^^; If he evolves into some kind of flaming warthog I'd actually think "SWEET!!!"


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Also, now that we have an official image of these starters and the trainers of Jaden Yuki and a girl I know with a huge ponytail, I will do what we did with Generation III when Gen IV was new...immediately drop *ALL* my hatred I had towards the previous generation in favour of trashing the new, more acceptable target, the NEW generation...which I would only start liking when Gen VI comes out.  Wait, what's this about hating Gen IV? I don't know what you're talking about.


Not me.

I like the new trainers, They look alot better then Generation III/Generation IV's trainers

And I think the new water starter is cute.


Jashwa said:


> I think the water starter looks dumb, but the other two are pretty cool.


Dem animu big eyes.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2010)

Holsety said:


> We wouldn't have to hate if it wasn't so ridiculous looking


I like it, but I prefer the grass one. However, as with every generation since the 3rd, I'm basing my decision on the final evolution.

I'll never forget what happened last time...







Hey check me out, I'm initially much better than every other starter, pick me man.





Yeah, no regrets right, I mean I just keep getting better. Best starter ever man.





Kill yourself, you naive little shit.

*restart PokÃ©mon Sapphire*


----------



## Mailbox (May 13, 2010)

Teto said:


> I like it, but I prefer the grass one. However, as with every generation since the 3rd, I'm basing my decision on the final evolution.
> 
> -PICKSHUR-
> 
> ...



It looks like he has a Christmas tree sprouting out of his ass. </3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> It looks like he has a Christmas tree sprouting out of his ass. </3


I actually did start over Sapphire after that, seeing what a mistake I'd made. I got Torchic again, and got me a Blaziken. Nicknamed it Blaze for originality.

It was only when Blaze hit level 100 when I realised that they were actually female.

Everybody with a copy of the game had at least 5 Torchic eggs by the end of the week.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 13, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> White and Black's new Legendary is the elusive MissingNo.



I'd love a side-story about some dodgey "glitch" creatures in their world.
They could hand wave it with Porygon being involved or something.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You then go to the pokemon's perspective. You can dodge, counter, and all sorts of cool shit. Gives actual strategy to the game instead of immense level grinding.



Are you making this up or is it happening?
Because if everything is down to player reaction speed, it would make stats and most moves entirely useless.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Are you making this up or is it happening?
> Because if everything is down to player reaction speed, it would make stats and most moves entirely useless.


He's making it up.

Also, ten bucks says Mijumaru evolves into the most bad*** mother****er you've ever laid your eyes on.


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

I wish they'd pick one of the other triangles to focus on instead of water-fire-grass. 

Like psychic-dark-fighting or something.


----------



## Holsety (May 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wish they'd pick one of the other triangles to focus on instead of water-fire-grass.
> 
> Like psychic-dark-fighting or something.


That would require something related to Nintendo changing drastically.


u must b high


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wish they'd pick one of the other triangles to focus on instead of water-fire-grass.
> 
> Like psychic-dark-fighting or something.


People would rage more than they already are with the new designs.

WHAT?! WHERE IS MY GRASS STARTER?! SCREW THIS!! *Snaps DS in half*


----------



## Holsety (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> People would rage more than they already are with the new designs.
> 
> WHAT?! WHERE IS MY GRASS STARTER?! SCREW THIS!! *Snaps DS in half*


obligatory image follow up








Though personally I'd love that, I rarely ever keep using my starter unless its a Water type for Surfing, but that's probably just cuz I suck and dislike fire/water/grass types :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

But why didn't they ever do it before?

fighting-flying-rock (I like this one)

poison-grass-ground


----------



## Holsety (May 13, 2010)

Dark Starter.

First Gym: Psychic


yes


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But why didn't they ever do it before?
> 
> fighting-flying-rock (I like this one)
> 
> poison-grass-ground


Tradition, that's all.

Like how Stalfos are always in Zelda games.


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Tradition, that's all.
> 
> Like how Stalfos are always in Zelda games.


God dammit, why aren't you listening to me?

Why didn't they ever change it up before? I'm not saying just right now. I mean, like 2nd and 3rd gen.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> God dammit, why aren't you listening to me?
> 
> Why didn't they ever change it up before? I'm not saying just right now. I mean, like 2nd and 3rd gen.


Tradition. 

You know, traditions that started in the first game.

Like Cid in Final Fantasy.


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Tradition.
> 
> You know, traditions that started in the first game.
> 
> Like Cid in Final Fantasy.


One time can't equal a tradition. It can't be a tradition until it happens more than once.


----------



## Holsety (May 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> One time can't equal a tradition. It can't be a tradition until it happens more than once.


and it did

it happened 4 times now


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> One time can't equal a tradition. It can't be a tradition until it happens more than once.


Traditions don't happen through chance. They are made the first time it occurs.


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Traditions don't happen through chance. They are made the first time it occurs.


I just scratched my balls at 10:33 pm. It is now a tradition. 


Good to know.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I just scratched my balls at 10:33 pm. It is now a tradition.
> 
> 
> Good to know.


If you plan to stick with scratching your balls at 10:33 PM, then sure.


----------



## Jashwa (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> If you plan to stick with scratching your balls at 10:33 PM, then sure.


That would be a plan. That wouldn't be doing it out of tradition. 

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/tradition

Look at definitions 3 and 4.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> So now many "legendaries" are there now anyway?



Too many.  They will now be known as "Rares" because there are so many damn Legendaries now.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That would be a plan. That wouldn't be doing it out of tradition.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/tradition
> 
> Look at definitions 3 and 4.


I think you're getting a little too technical with what I was trying to say.


Shark_the_raptor said:


> Too many.  They will now be known as "Rares" because there are so many damn Legendaries now.


Nah, rares would be Pokemon like Feebas or Porygon. There's not too many Legendaries, I think. It makes the playthrough longer, so I'm not complaning.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

_Now "legendary" means nothing to me...
Because one-of-a-kind-creatures add up to over thirty._


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> _Now "legendary" means nothing to me...
> Because one-of-a-kind-creatures add up to over thirty._


Because there are less than thirty legends in real life.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because there are less than thirty legends in real life.



Pokemon isn't real life. U:


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pokemon isn't real life. U:


But I'm connecting the two to show that it's not so ridiculous to have a bunch of legendary Pokemon.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 15, 2010)

Erm, legendaries just mean uber powerful. It's always been true that some legendaries can be plentiful.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Erm, legendaries just mean uber powerful. It's always been true that some legendaries can be plentiful.


Nope. Legendaries just mean only one can be obtained in the game, and can't breed. Entei is not powerful, among others. Actually, not even, as Manaphy can breed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Nope. Legendaries just mean only one can be obtained in the game, and can't breed. Entei is not powerful, among others. Actually, not even, as Manaphy can breed.



I think Heatran can also breed? I remember it alternated gender every time I tried to catch it.

What was the point of that Pokemon...


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I think Heatran can also breed? I remember it alternated gender every time I tried to catch it.
> 
> What was the point of that Pokemon...


According to Serebii.net, Heatran can't breed. Gender doesn't affect whether you can breed or not, because there are many genderless Pokemon that can breed. 
Heatran was a nice sidequest, and at least he got one as opposed to like, Zapdos or something. Plus he's one of the only good Fire types out there.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> According to Serebii.net, Heatran can't breed. Gender doesn't affect whether you can breed or not, because there are many genderless Pokemon that can breed.
> Heatran was a nice sidequest, and at least he got one as opposed to like, Zapdos or something. Plus he's one of the only good Fire types out there.



Except that Heatran's got a double weakness to Earthquake, which players tend to spam.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Except that Heatran's got a double weakness to Earthquake, which players tend to spam.


Most fire Pokemon would die from a single Earthquake anyway.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Most fire Pokemon would die from a single Earthquake anyway.



True, just sayin' Heatran isn't one of the best Fire type, compared to Ho-Oh & a few rare decent ones.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> True, just sayin' Heatran isn't one of the best Fire type, compared to Ho-Oh & a few rare decent ones.


Only Ho-oh is better than Heatran. Infernape is just below Heatran.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

Charmander.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

Golem.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Nope. Legendaries just mean only one can be obtained in the game, and can't breed. Entei is not powerful, among others. Actually, not even, as Manaphy can breed.



I was referring to the lore >_>


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I was referring to the lore >_>


Well they all have lore to them.

But so do a lot of other Pokemon.


----------



## TwilightV (May 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2QG0Ibob44

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ailMef5RiM4


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

So there _is_ going to be movement in battle! That's awesome!


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

interesting color choices for the names this time.  Wow I can see debates in certain communities for a long time after this one.... In the immortal words of a man of peace "can't we all just get along"


----------



## Redregon (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So there _is_ going to be movement in battle! That's awesome!



i'm liking it too. 

so i guess it'll be neat to maybe see as many of the oldies in battle to see how they've animated them. 

not sure i like the drastic angle for the worldmap though... seems a little low on the horizon.


----------



## Taralack (May 16, 2010)

Wow, finally moving sprites.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

Jeez each of these Pokemon is nearly the same, grab you char go out with some choosen pokemon fight others collect badges, only thing they do is add more pokemon each game so kids wont get bored out of their minds playing this repetitive game over and over. Gotta Catch em All >.> games started sucking once they put in "legendary" pokemon, hell if its so "legendary" why does everyone own one?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 16, 2010)

So are every VGCats art being the same. Your point?


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

my first one was pokemon red i quit 3 games after just saying i liked it at first but it gets old quick, but hell as a 21 yr old im not gonna watch that stuff so i guess they appeal to younger generations, For me id rather blow some alien's brains out. Leave it to the kids to decide which is better 

And yes you have a point about VGcats but... im not at the stage where im bored out of mind yet, give it a couple more strips >.>


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 16, 2010)

Moving sprites are nice, but let's just hope they won't focus on just that.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> Jeez each of these Pokemon is nearly the same, grab you char go out with some choosen pokemon fight others collect badges, only thing they do is add more pokemon each game so kids wont get bored out of their minds playing this repetitive game over and over. Gotta Catch em All >.> games started sucking once they put in "legendary" pokemon, hell if its so "legendary" why does everyone own one?



And so are every other platformers, and RPGs, and FPSes, and multiplayer games, and RTSes....

...your point being?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 16, 2010)

I still LOL when people think Pokemon Red is the same as Heart Gold.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

Redregon said:


> i'm liking it too.
> 
> so i guess it'll be neat to maybe see as many of the oldies in battle to see how they've animated them.
> 
> not sure i like the drastic angle for the worldmap though... seems a little low on the horizon.


It seems the drastic angle's only going to be used in certain areas.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I still LOL when people think Pokemon Red is the same as Heart Gold.



Because if you have a minimalistic view of entire series or genre, you tend to see them as exactly the same thing as the other.


----------



## Redregon (May 16, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Because if you have a minimalistic view of entire series or genre, you tend to see them as exactly the same thing as the other.



well, nothing wrong with looking at the game from the base of it... and to be fair, if you look at all the pokemon games at their very core, they are technically the same.

but it's the extras, the side-quests, the "hunting" new pokes, all that and the facelift that make them different enough to be considered new/different games.

still, at their heart, the base mechanic is an RPG where you catch, train and battle monsters.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

Redregon said:


> well, nothing wrong with looking at the game from the base of it... and to be fair, if you look at all the pokemon games at their very core, they are technically the same.
> 
> but it's the extras, the side-quests, the "hunting" new pokes, all that and the facelift that make them different enough to be considered new/different games.
> 
> still, at their heart, the base mechanic is an RPG where you catch, train and battle monsters.


But there _is_ something wrong with looking at it like that. Nothing is original anymore, everything is built off of something else. If you had that view you might as well just stick with Dragon Warrior, because pretty much every other RPG is built off that.


----------



## Redregon (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But there _is_ something wrong with looking at it like that. Nothing is original anymore, everything is built off of something else. If you had that view you might as well just stick with Dragon Warrior, because pretty much every other RPG is built off that.



i kinda disagree with it being wrong. though, if what i've said is being interpreted as the games themselves being devoid of worth, well, that would be incorrect. you know i'm a fan  

you are on the money on there being no such thing as originality in media anymore though... all movies can be boiled down into a handful of themes, all books can be boiled down to a handful of tales and all games can be boiled down to a handful of genres. now, how they are all executed makes a big difference.


----------



## Dr Spaceman (May 16, 2010)

Who needs legendaries when you have Garchomp and Wobuffet?!


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2010)

Who needs that when you have Starly?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Who needs that when you have Starly?


That's not right... xD


----------



## Taralack (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Who needs that when you have Starly?



lol, classic


----------



## Redregon (May 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Who needs that when you have Starly?



god damn, that's an evil combo!

i'm gonna have to train a poke with that moveset/item combo! XD maybe make it an HM slave like pikachu with surf/fly?


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2010)

Redregon said:


> well, nothing wrong with looking at the game from the base of it... and to be fair, if you look at all the pokemon games at their very core, they are technically the same.
> 
> but it's the extras, the side-quests, the "hunting" new pokes, all that and the facelift that make them different enough to be considered new/different games.
> 
> still, at their heart, the base mechanic is an RPG where you catch, train and battle monsters.



Yeah, and if you look at any game from the core...they are all the same.


----------



## Redregon (May 17, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yeah, and if you look at any game from the core...they are all the same.



given that basically at their heart all games are pretty much the same, what is it about pokemon that makes it stand out (aside from the mass marketing and cartoon tie-ins?)

for that matter, it makes me think of the most recent question i've posed in my FA journal... what is it about your favourite games that makes them stand out? like, what mechanics, what themes, what elements... that kinda thing. i mean, there's a reason some people like TF2 over other FPS deathmatches, a reason why people like pokemon over Breath of Fire/DragonQuest/etc... what elements make it stand out to you that make it it's own game and what about those elements do you enjoy the most?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 17, 2010)

That's because a lot of the changes in Pokemon are essentially seen by the non-casual gamer.

Really, phy/spc split, breeding moves, expanded held items, abilities, etc.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 23, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That's because a lot of the changes in Pokemon are essentially seen by the non-casual gamer.
> 
> Really, phy/spc split, breeding moves, expanded held items, abilities, etc.




Pretty much. 

But at the same time, people would also notice a lot of rebalances. Gyarados finally has attacks that take advantage of its stronger stats? As does Umbreon? And some of the newer pokemon? YES! We were waiting for this since Gen III.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 24, 2010)

Staraptor kicks ass btw, best "starting bird".


----------



## TwilightV (May 28, 2010)

http://serebii.net/blackwhite/pokemon.shtml

New legendaries Reshiram and Zekrom

Coming Spring 2011


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

It's Dialga and Palkia's evil twins.  

Edit: I might get Pokemon White now for the emo one.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 28, 2010)

Pasting pics for reference:






Also Zekrom is awesome!


----------



## The Swagganator (May 28, 2010)

Reshiram, you horny son of a bitch!


----------



## IggyB (May 28, 2010)

The Swagganator said:


> Reshiram, you horny son of a bitch!


you're not the only one who noticed that right away lol


----------



## Aden (May 28, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Pasting pics for reference:



Great

more deformed dragon bird things


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

They're flying goats. Like Areceus.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 28, 2010)

i really like rashirams design for some reason^^
and NO, not because of THAT! you pervs >.> i didnt even see that at first!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2010)

Zekrom looks pretty cool.

Very digimon like.


----------



## Foxstar (May 28, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> games started sucking once they put in "legendary" pokemon.



Pssst. There were legendaries in the first games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> Jeez each of these Pokemon is nearly the same, grab you char go out with some choosen pokemon fight others collect badges only thing they do is add more pokemon each game so kids wont get bored out of their minds playing this repetitive game over and over.


Waaaaaaaaaah! SMT is too hard for me!

Waaaaaaaaaah! Dragon Quest is too boring for me!

Waaaaaaaaaah! Final Fantasy is shit!



<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> hell if its so "legendary" why does everyone own one?


They're "legendary" because they don't offspring/have sex.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> They're "legendary" because they don't offspring/have sex.


Manaphy can breed. Smoochum can't.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Manaphy can breed. Smoochum can't.


 Baby pokemon =/= legendary pokemon


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Baby pokemon =/= legendary pokemon


Nidoqueen can't either. Explain that one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Nidoqueen can't either. Explain that one.


 Dat's ghey


----------



## Kaizou (May 28, 2010)

Legendary pokemon are pokemon that have a special Plotline behind them that clasifies them as so, usually.


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

Zekrom looks pretty awesome. I like how it actually has arms instead of looking like a retarded early concept of Lugia.


----------



## Dyluck (May 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> Great
> 
> more deformed dragon bird things



There are NEVER ENOUGH :3


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Kaizou said:


> Legendary pokemon are pokemon that have a special Plotline behind them that clasifies them as so, usually.


Zapdos' plotline involves sitting next to the Power Plant all day.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 28, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> games started sucking once they put in "legendary" pokemon, hell if its so "legendary" why does everyone own one?





So, you hated Red, Blue, and Yellow too?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> So, you hated Red, Blue, and Yellow too?


Out of Zapdos, Articuno and Moltres.

I never liked Moltres.


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

I liked Zapdos. It's all pointy and everyone knows that pointy=more badass.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I liked Zapdos. It's all pointy and everyone knows that pointy=more badass.



Zapdos should have a pointy baby with Jolteon, who is also badass. I always call mine Surge (as in the Gym leader, YEAH.)

I miss look (artwork) of the the first two generations... when it was all fairly simplistic and new.


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Zapdos should have a pointy baby with Jolteon, who is also badass. I always call mine Surge (as in the Gym leader, YEAH.)
> 
> I miss look (artwork) of the the first two generations... when it was all fairly simplistic and new.


Bird doggie pointy babies, YES.


----------



## Holsety (May 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Bird doggie pointy babies, YES.


I think you just want to see the baby making :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

Holsety said:


> I think you just want to see the baby making :V


That's pretty icky.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's pretty icky.



How about just all the Electric types in a furpile?
There's that early episode with all the Pikachu in a jar as a back-up generator for the Pokemanz Centre... :3c

QUESTION:
Electric attacks are "Thunder" and "Thunderbolt" and so on... but the graphics/descriptions are clearly lightning. What is this.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Articuno's the best of the three, screw what Smogon says. >_>


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How about just all the Electric types in a furpile?
> There's that early episode with all the Pikachu in a jar as a back-up generator for the Pokemanz Centre... :3c
> 
> QUESTION:
> Electric attacks are "Thunder" and "Thunderbolt" and so on... but the graphics/descriptions are clearly lightning. What is this.


I never understood it either. Translation error?


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Most electric moves in games use the word Thunder instead of Lightning. <_<


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Most electric moves in games use the word Thunder instead of Lightning. <_<


You've got a point.


Dammit, Japan.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> QUESTION:
> Electric attacks are "Thunder" and "Thunderbolt" and so on... but the graphics/descriptions are clearly lightning. What is this.


"Pikachu uses lightningshock!"

Yeah, No thanks


----------



## The Swagganator (May 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You've got a point.
> 
> 
> Dammit, Japan.


 The use thunderbolt of Pikachu!

Dammit, Babelfish!


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You've got a point.
> 
> 
> Dammit, Japan.



It seems the two are often used interchangeably in Japan.


----------



## Wreth (May 28, 2010)

It'd be funny if real life suddenly turned like pokemon.

Poacher uses gun
The attack missed!
Antelope uses hyper beam
Poacher disintergrated!


----------



## Taralack (May 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Zekrom looks pretty cool.
> 
> Very digimon like.



God I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that.


----------



## Dyluck (May 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I liked Zapdos. It's all pointy and everyone knows that pointy=more badass.









YES



SirRob said:


> Most electric moves in games use the word Thunder instead of Lightning. <_<



Final Fantasy used to use Bolt until they started using THUNDAGAGAGA


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

Dyluck said:


>


That is the most adorable baby chick of death that I have ever seen.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Final Fantasy used to use Bolt until they started using THUNDAGAGAGA


So, Dragon Quest used to use Megazap back in the day, Now it's "Kazapple"

I know ):

Also, What's with your banner?


----------



## Tommy (May 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


>



I walk into this thread, and stumble upon this. Awesome.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> YES







Counter attack!


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Makes me wonder why they're legendaries in the first place. _They don't look like legendaries._


----------



## Shiroka (May 29, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Pokemon Rainbow. Until then, I'll be stuck with Yellow. ...fucking safari zone...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Makes me wonder why they're legendaries in the  first place. _They don't look like legendaries._



Cause Pokemon are stupid!

I'll be your Arcanine!


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

I'm waiting for a good picture of Moltres now. 

Don't disappoint me, FAF.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> hawt


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> hawt



...birds these days.


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Imperial Impact (May 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm waiting for a good picture of Moltres now.
> 
> Don't disappoint me, FAF.







Nope, Maybe later.


----------



## Aikitty (May 29, 2010)

I am SO choosing the fire pig.  I can't wait.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Reshiram and Zekron of both part Dragon.

The other types are unknown.

I wonder why that would be? :3c


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

I want a Dragon-Ghost. That shit'd be pretty cool.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

One that isn't retarded*


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

You mean a design from 13 years ago? Don't think that's happening anytime soon.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 29, 2010)

Nintendo, no more Eeveelutions, please. Glaceon and Leafeon were awful enough.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Easog said:


> Nintendo, no more Eeveelutions, please. Glaceon and Leafeon were awful enough.


Yeah, why add more when you can't even get Flareon right?


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Makes me wonder why they're legendaries in the first place. _They don't look like legendaries._



Then would you like to define what a Legendary is like? Based off of something legendary?


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Then would you like to define what a Legendary is like? Based off of something legendary?


Something with a more complex design, like Ho-oh, Dialga or Rayquaza. I dunno, the Legendary Birds just look too plain to me. Pigeot might as well be a Legendary.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Something with a more complex design, like Ho-oh, Dialga or Rayquaza. I dunno, the Legendary Birds just look too plain to me. Pigeot might as well be a Legendary.




The latter two of which were made on systems that weren't as minimalistic as the original Game boy and therefore had much more room for complex designs & animations, I notice.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

I won't deny that.


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> One that isn't retarded*



fuck you giratina is TERRIFYING



SirRob said:


> Reshiram and Zekron of both part Dragon.
> 
> The other types are unknown.
> 
> I wonder why that would be? :3c



light and dark type

calling it


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 29, 2010)

Would a light type even work in pokemon? I am well aware they can probably pull it off if they provide proper respect for balance. That is, it's not like bug types which're mostly worthless later on with a few exceptions because they have too many weaknesses, or like Ghost where there's just not enough of its type. 


Or even worse...like Psychics in Gen I. *shudder*


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Reshiram's gonna be Dragon/Light/Flying and Zekrom's gonna be Dragon/Dark/Steel! I just know it!

Light could work. Make it like, weak to Grass(Photosynthesis) and Poison(Obscures light) while making it strong against Dark and Ghost(Both powerful and popular types) Pokemon.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 29, 2010)

Ah, that would be good to Poison. Because Poison needs some more offensive capabilities. (All it really is is just useful for poisoning...and you don't even need a poison type to do *that*, either. Toxic is good for long fights)

Bug and Ghost also need some love. D:< The only good bug types at higher levels are rare like Vespiquen and Heracross or are hard to obtain by yourself like Scizor. And Ghost...I don't think I need to explain what it needs.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Most bug types are cursed with Flying or Poison as their second type, which is mainly the type's downfall. I think some of the typing for those Pokemon should change, like Yanmega to Bug/Dark, Masquerain to Bug/Water, and Ledian to Bug/Fighting. 

Ghosts are fine with their double immunities.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 29, 2010)

Well, I think we need some more diverse bug types in Gen V. There are plenty type combos that haven't been used yet, or have only been RARELY used. 

Bug/Fire would be perfect. Base it off of a fire ant.  
Bug/Ground = Centipede, Antlion.
Bug/Grass = Termite (Double weakness to fire though. That'd hurt.) 
Bug/Psychic
Bug/Steel 

Of course I am aware it wouldn't exactly be a defensive type. Some types just suck defensively. (Rock and Grass, I'm looking at you and how you're weak to the most COMMON types out there!)


----------



## Aden (May 29, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> light and dark type
> 
> calling it



Duh

Optional: replace "dark" with "shadow"


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Ice is also a horrible defensive type. Poor Abomasnow. I'd very much like to see this generation rework some Pokemon and create mostly unique typings. 

Fire/Ghost? (Candle Pokemon... lol.)
Fire/Psychic? (Nintales...)
Fire/Dragon?
Ice/Dragon?
Dark/Electric? (Looking at you, Luxray)
Ghost/Steel?


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2010)

Aden said:


> Duh
> 
> Optional: replace "dark" with "shadow"



Hey Aden

shut up :3


----------



## Aden (May 30, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Hey Aden
> 
> shut up :3



:c


----------



## Vriska (May 30, 2010)

I'm going to stick with SoulSilver


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ice is also a horrible defensive type. Poor Abomasnow. I'd very much like to see this generation rework some Pokemon and create mostly unique typings.
> 
> Fire/Ghost? (Candle Pokemon... lol.)
> Fire/Psychic? (Nintales...)
> ...



YES!!! LUXRAY SHOULD HAVE BEEN PART DARK IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!!!!!!!

And Fire/Ghost can be easy...Will-o-the-wisp-based.  And obviously its trademark is...Will-o-the-wisp.  

In general, Electric can use some other types. It's actually one of the few types that's never been represented in the l33t four mostly because you can just spam earthquake and pwn them. (Especially Magneton. Double weakness to ground = OUCH.)


Say, you know what else they should have in Gen V?

*A DARK GYM!!!!*


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Noooo we need more Dark themed Elite Four members!! Karen's cool but Sidney's gross!!

Also same can be said about any Pokemon. They ALL have weaknesses, derp.


----------



## MitchZer0 (May 30, 2010)

Chances are, the third version will be grey.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Ledian should've been Bug/Fighting. It looks like a boxer, come on!
Masquerain should've been Bug/Water. It's prevolution was Bug/Water, why did you have to take it away?! 
Volbeat should've been Bug/Electric. Come on, it's a firefly! Why couldn't you make it Electric?
Illumise should've been Bug/Electric. Same as Volbeat!
Yanmega should've been Bug/Dark. Look at how intimidating it is! It could've been a great Pokemon if you didn't curse it with its typing!
Luxray should've been Electric/Dark. Same reason as Yanmega! Luxray has to settle with being just another forgettable Pokemon!
Ninetales should've been Fire/Psychic. Kitsune are known to have magical powers, and Fire is lacking in the unique typing department!
Tropius should've been pure Grass. How the heck would it fly?!
Golem should've been pure Rock. Why did everything in the 1st generation have to be Rock/Ground? Variety, please!
Purugly should've been Normal/Dark. It could work! And it would've set it apart from other Normal Pokemon!
Roserade should've been pure Grass. We have enough Grass/Poison types, thank you! It doesn't even look Poisonous!
Carnivine should've been Grass/Poison. And yet you made THIS pure Grass? What's wrong with you?!
Seviper should've been Poison/Dark. Just look at it! It was meant to be Dark type!
Golduck should've been Water/Psychic. It has so many Psychic moves, plus its prevolution was PSYduck! You sick freaks!
Palkia should've been Psychic/Dragon. Does that thing say WATER to you? No! Not at all! It makes no sense whatsoever!

Yes.

And yes, I know how nerdy this is.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

My God...Pokemon thread has sooo many posts!

You guys must be really excited for this new game!


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Palkia should've been Psychic/Dragon. Does that thing say WATER to you? No! Not at all! It makes no sense whatsoever!



There have already been Psychic/Dragon legendaries in the previous gens - Lugia, Latias and Latios. Maybe they just wanted to mix it up.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (May 30, 2010)

Ooh goody, two more games my brother will want to play.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 30, 2010)

So, Uh I want Starus. :X


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> There have already been Psychic/Dragon legendaries in the previous gens - Lugia, Latias and Latios. Maybe they just wanted to mix it up.


Lugia is Psychic/Flying. And I wouldn't have minded if Palkia actually looked like a water dragon.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Noooo we need more Dark themed Elite Four members!! Karen's cool but Sidney's gross!!
> 
> Also same can be said about any Pokemon. They ALL have weaknesses, derp.



1) Except for the fact that most electric types are pure electric, or, when mixed, are still weak to Ground. When mixed, some types nullify weaknesses at the expense of another one or a double weakness. Zapdos, for example, being electric/flying, trades the single ground weakness for a weakness to ice and rock. And Palkia&Kingdra are also only weak to dragon type moves, because their water types cancel out the ice weakness. 

2) Sableye and Spiritomb were on the phone just now.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Fire/Dragon?


_Should _be Charizard.


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> _Should _be Charizard.


I can't this this enough.

Also, gyrados should be water dragon :V


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> _Should _be Charizard.


Disagree.


Jashwa said:


> I can't this this enough.
> 
> Also, gyrados should be water dragon :V


Disagree.

Both work well with their types. I feel like they'd be overpowered with the Dragon type.


Digitalpotato said:


> 1) Except for the fact that most electric types are pure electric, or, when mixed, are still weak to Ground. When mixed, some types nullify weaknesses at the expense of another one or a double weakness. Zapdos, for example, being electric/flying, trades the single ground weakness for a weakness to ice and rock. And Palkia&Kingdra are also only weak to dragon type moves, because their water types cancel out the ice weakness.
> 
> 2) Sableye and Spiritomb were on the phone just now.


Okay, well there's Sableye and Spiritomb but you get what I mean. 

Like I said, you can say the same thing about any type.

Most Psychic types are pure Psychic, or, when mixed, are still weak to Dark. When mixed, some types nullify weaknesses at the expense of another one for a double weakness. Gallade, for example, being Psychic/Fighting, nullifies the Dark weakness for a weakness to Flying.

Also, Electric has more OU Pokemon than Fire, Dark, and Poison, all types that have been used in the Elite Four.


----------



## TDK (May 30, 2010)

Pokemon White and Black, followed by the enhanced remake Pokemon Mexican. Maybe they'll finally have a non-White/Wapanese character? Idk about everyone else, but I personally get tired of playin as some white boy with a permanent bad hair day :L.


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Disagree.
> Disagree.
> 
> Both work well with their types. I feel like they'd be overpowered with the Dragon type.


I wasn't arguing for balance issues; I was arguing because JUST LOOK AT THEM. Gyrados and Charizard are both dragons for sure.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Palkia should be Dick type.


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2010)

Scariest dick ever.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wasn't arguing for balance issues; I was arguing because JUST LOOK AT THEM. Gyrados and Charizard are both dragons for sure.



Tyranitar is also considered to be dragon-esque in the mangas, supposedly. Why isn't he a dragon type? Milotic is also somewhat Lung-Dragonish too...why is it just pure water?


----------



## Wreth (May 30, 2010)

In a world where wild animals shoot laser beams out of their mouths, and gods can be caught using balls...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 30, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Tyranitar is also considered to be dragon-esque in the mangas, supposedly. Why isn't he a dragon type? Milotic is also somewhat Lung-Dragonish too...why is it just pure water?


I'm busy wondering who decided to make Altaria part Dragon.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 30, 2010)

Easog said:


> I'm busy wondering who decided to make Altaria part Dragon.





Least you aren't asking why Seadra and Kingdra are dragons.  

Sides, Altaria's a nice mon. :< Dragon works for it, it's not oveprowered.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Palkia should be Dick type.



SPACE PENIS


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

I hope Zekrom really isn't Dragon/Electric.

That would blow.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 31, 2010)

^Despite that it's a dragon type that isn't Flying/Dragon (Double weakness to ice) and is something we haven't seen before?


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

Yes. Because it would mean we wouldn't be seeing a new type. It would also mean the theme is not Light vs. Dark.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I'm still waiting for Pokemon Rainbow. Until then, I'll be stuck with Yellow. ...fucking safari zone...



Lol "CLOSED DUE TO LIMITED CARTRIDGE SPACE" :U


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 31, 2010)

I'm not gonna even go near pokemon black and white because pokemon games got boring long ago.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> I'm not gonna even go near pokemon black and white because pokemon games got boring long ago.


_GET OUT._


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> _GET OUT._


 
I'll go... *leaves*

:'(


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2010)

So with the possibility of Zekrom being Dragon/Electric, what do you guys think Reshiram would be? Flying? Ice? How about the theme of the game? I heard a guess of it being Nature vs. Technology, which would make sense given the fact that this region seems more modern.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So with the possibility of Zekrom being Dragon/Electric, what do you guys think Reshiram would be? Flying? Ice?



I'm guessing either dragon/psychic or dragon/flying.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So with the possibility of Zekrom being Dragon/Electric, what do you guys think Reshiram would be? Flying? Ice? How about the theme of the game? I heard a guess of it being Nature vs. Technology, which would make sense given the fact that this region seems more modern.




Possibly. It might even be more segregated than Sinnoh was.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2010)

Zekrom confirmed to be Electric/Dragon, Reshiram confirmed to be Fire/Dragon. 







New Pokemon revealed: Gear, the Steel type... gear Pokemon. Munna, the Psychic type dream eater Pokemon. I wonder if it'll learn Dream Eater. It's the weird pink one. Meguroko, the desert crocodile Pokemon. Ground/Dark, interesting type combination. Hopefully it'll evolve into something awesome. Mamepato, the baby pigeon Pokemon. Looks like your regular starting bird Pokemon. Normal/Flying, as to be expected. Shimama, the Electric type charged Pokemon. It's the zebra. Hihidaruma, the flaming Pokemon. I guess we have a confirmation on its sexual preference. Ugly Fire type. Chiramii, the Pikachu clone Pokemon(I wanna eat it). Normal type. All of them seem to have either a new move or ability. 
The professor in this game is female, her name is Dr. Araragii.

There's also gonna be a random battle mode, where you can battle random players online. Pretty sweet.

To obtain Zorua, you need to transfer a movie Celebi. Sounds pretty unfortunate to me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 11, 2010)

THEY DON'T LOOK LIKE ANYTHING.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Fire/dragon and electric/dragon are p cool.

I wanna see waht the ground/dark crocodile turns into.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> THEY DON'T LOOK LIKE ANYTHING.


Give them a chance! D:


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


>


 
ahdajfahg my EYES

LET'S JUST SATURATE EVERYTHING, GUYS
IT MAKES IT BETTER


----------



## Redregon (Jun 11, 2010)

mmm, i'm not so sure i like all those new designs. some of em are neat but some of em are kinda... blah.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm seeing a Pikachu recolour.
Why is there another Pikachu recolour.
NINTENDOOOO--


----------



## Jelly (Jun 11, 2010)

that gator thing is pretty awesome


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm seeing a Pikachu recolour.
> Why is there another Pikachu recolour.
> NINTENDOOOO--


 
whiteachu



Jelly said:


> that gator thing is pretty awesome


 
It looks like a bee


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm seeing a Pikachu recolour.
> Why is there another Pikachu recolour.
> NINTENDOOOO--


I'd say it's the Pikachu of this generation, but it's not electric like the other rodents...


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 11, 2010)

http://onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Crocodile

^Bet you anything Meguroko is really this guy in disguise. >:3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> that gator thing is pretty awesome


 
You don't play Pokeman.
Go away.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm seeing a Pikachu recolour.
> Why is there another Pikachu recolour.
> NINTENDOOOO--


 
You mean the Chinchilla? 

Also, by Nintendo, I assume you mean Gamefreak, right? You know....the *DEVELOPERS* of the games? (Nintendo only publishes them.)


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 12, 2010)

OH NO PIGEONS

*OH NO*


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Dyluck said:


>


 
HEIL POKEMON


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 12, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> http://onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Crocodile
> 
> ^Bet you anything Meguroko is really this guy in disguise. >:3


 
I'm sorry but this is the last time I'll hear of it.

FUCK YOU ONE PIECE FANBOYS. THIS IS WHERE IT'S BASED FROM.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ne1 g8?


No.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 12, 2010)

lol.  yayyy *rolls eyes*..... -.-  More pokemon games to last you a life time!  They're eventually going to run out of colors/gems to use and I'm going to be there laughing at them.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> HEIL POKEMON


 
There is no way this pose was an accident.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 12, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm sorry but this is the last time I'll hear of it.
> 
> FUCK YOU ONE PIECE FANBOYS. THIS IS WHERE IT'S BASED FROM.


 
Thank you for posting that. I was about to do that. :/


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 12, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> lol.  yayyy *rolls eyes*..... -.-  More pokemon games to last you a life time!  They're eventually going to run out of colors/gems to use and I'm going to be there laughing at them.


 
When that'll happen, they'll just make words up, or name 'em after famous people.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, keep your shitty shonen anime away from mah games


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> When that'll happen, they'll just make words up


Lol Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Lol Tales of Vesperia.


 
I loved that game...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I loved that game...


 
I prefered Tales of Symphonia by far.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2010)

Zeeky Boogy Doog. *Nuclear explosion* back on topic. 



Anyone else think they'll add secondary types to the starters? I hope they do - The grass one is going to need it considering everyone's going to want a piece of Smugleaf.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2010)

Tsutaja will be Grass/Fire.
Mijumaru will be Water/Fire.
Pokabu will be Fire/Fire. No, not just Fire. Dual type Fire.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Dual type Fire.


 
What the fuck.


----------



## Tao (Jun 13, 2010)

"Oh, you caught all the Pokemon? Here's 500 more!"

I am not buying either of these.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Tao said:


> "Oh, you caught all the Pokemon? Here's 500 more!"
> 
> I am not buying either of these.


 
I am, but I'll complain about it.


----------



## Aden (Jun 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Grass/Fire.
> Water/Fire.
> Fire/Fire


 
How the fuck does this work


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't get why people try to catch them all. It's a fun challenge, but I think the real fun is to battle, and a larger variety of Pokemon makes that more interesting.

Also I was kidding about the types... Thought that was obvious...


----------



## Aden (Jun 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Also I was kidding about the types... Thought that was obvious...


 
When it comes to pokeymans, you can't take anything for granted


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 13, 2010)

ice/fire pokemon

in reality it is just a water type u_u


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> ice/fire pokemon
> 
> in reality it is just a water type u_u


Reality applied to videogames. u_u


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Lol Tales of Vesperia.


Lol Tales of Phantasia


Digitalpotato said:


> Anyone else think they'll add secondary types to the starters? I hope they do - The grass one is going to need it considering everyone's going to want a piece of Smugleaf.


Tsutaja = Grass/Poison
Mijumaru = Water/Ice
Pokabu = Fire/Ground



Tao said:


> "Oh, you caught all the Pokemon? Here's 500 more!"
> 
> I am not buying either of these.


Because you suck?


----------



## Holsety (Jun 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tsutaja = Grass/Poison


 How original


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2010)

Holsety said:


> How original


Do you want Tsutaja to be a Grass/Bug?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Do you want Tsutaja to be a Grass/Bug?


Grass/Fighting would fit better, I think.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Grass/Fighting would fit better, I think.


You think.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

_Yesterday, I dreamt I was surrounded by Unown,
They spelled the words "we're sorry"
On behalf of Nintendo.
"We don't get Poffins either,
And Super Contests are so-so,
And the Pokedex was fine,
It didn't need a radio."
_


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2010)

This is a really small tidbit but... Weather effects are shown on the battle menu. Glad to know they're trying to make battles faster.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This is a really small tidbit but... Weather effects are shown on the battle menu. Glad to know they're trying to make battles faster.


 
That's cool.
I hope they change the Rain effect message to "it is raining" if you enter a battle while it's already raining, instead of "it started to rain".
I'm pretty sure Ruby/Sapphire had it right, but they left it out in Pearl.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That's cool.
> I hope they change the Rain effect message to "it is raining" if you enter a battle while it's already raining, instead of "it started to rain".
> I'm pretty sure Ruby/Sapphire had it right, but they left it out in Pearl.


Oh, I never noticed... I wonder if they'll have an area with constant Sunny Day up this time around. Or maybe new weather effects... like Pollution. Maybe they could make the Fog weather effect an actual move?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I never noticed... I wonder if they'll have an area with constant Sunny Day up this time around. Or maybe new weather effects... like Pollution. Maybe they could make the Fog weather effect an actual move?


 
There should be a desert or dry mountain top on the map with Sunny Day in effect.
I really like your Pollution idea. Maybe in a sewer under a town where there are loads of Muk and Grimer?


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 14, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tsutaja = Grass/Dragon



Fix'd because it is described as a Snake Pokemon via PokeDex. Of course, that's just me. 

I've read somewhere about the possibility of a Tauros evo based off Greek mythology's Minotaur. I'm not one to believe or spread rumors until validated, but that idea is just too kickass to ignore. Especially when I've been dying to fit Tauros into a good battling strategy and a team I could visually tolerate.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't like most of the new pokemon so far.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2010)

Ak-Nolij said:


> Fix'd because it is described as a Snake Pokemon via PokeDex. Of course, that's just me.
> 
> I've read somewhere about the possibility of a Tauros evo based off Greek mythology's Minotaur. I'm not one to believe or spread rumors until validated, but that idea is just too kickass to ignore. Especially when I've been dying to fit Tauros into a good battling strategy and a team I could visually tolerate.


That'd be interesting, although I'd be more interested in a Tauros/Miltank prevolution that'd give them access to useful moves. 

I'd like to see a Mightyena evolution and a Farfetch'd evolution. Just because there's potential for those evolutions to be really cool.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 15, 2010)

Isshu looks nice.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 15, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Isshu looks nice.


 
The thing in the central area looks like a statue of a tornado or something... *Thinks of the whirl stones from Golden Sun*


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jun 15, 2010)

looks like a tornado, making up the smallest button/circle/whatever on a pokeball. Because it's Pokemon! You have to insert pokeballs shapes into *everything*.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

That's not a pokeball, that's a voltorb with its eyes shut and a tattoo.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jun 15, 2010)

In which case I can expect to explode the moment I step into that region. 

EVEN BETTER.


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2010)

Why is there a desert (on an island) right next to the crowded-ass city? If that had been Manhattan the people would have built over that space decades ago. And apparently some giant dude took a shovel and edged all the coastlines. Gotta be depressing to live by the coast and have a cliff instead of a beach to go to.

Does one have to make a pilgrimage to cross the desert to get to that amusement park from the city? Otherwise the only bridge I see that can be used is behind some FUCKING MOUNTAINS. Make getting there difficult for the area with highest population density in range of the park - great business plan.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jun 15, 2010)

No one ever said that ingame world designers were smart. ._.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> No one ever said that ingame world designers were smart. ._.


 
But they're Japanese...


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 15, 2010)

Better not have that electric ghost thing. Or Lucario. >:[


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> The thing in the central area looks like a statue of a tornado or something... *Thinks of the whirl stones from Golden Sun*


That's exactly what I was thinking. XD 

You know, I don't see too many towns. Looks like there's a lot of dungeon areas though. Interesting.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jun 15, 2010)

To be fair this also looks like a small map, not at all like the full thing.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I never noticed... I wonder if they'll have an area with constant Sunny Day up this time around. Or maybe new weather effects... like Pollution. Maybe they could make the Fog weather effect an actual move?


 
Only if Phoenix is a location.

Pollution strengthens poison moves.  That would be badass.



SirRob said:


> That'd be interesting, although I'd be more interested in a Tauros/Miltank prevolution that'd give them access to useful moves.
> 
> I'd like to see a Mightyena evolution and a Farfetch'd evolution. Just because there's potential for those evolutions to be really cool.



Please god no.  Let's not rape the classic Pokemon any more than we need to ):



Aden said:


> Does one have to make a pilgrimage to cross the desert to get to that amusement park from the city? Otherwise the only bridge I see that can be used is behind some FUCKING MOUNTAINS. Make getting there difficult for the area with highest population density in range of the park - great business plan.



People can fly on magic monsters that they keep in side of magic balls in this world :|


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> People can fly on magic monsters that they keep in side of magic balls in this world :|


 
Oh right
the ones that can also spit fire and they give to kids


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tsutaja = Grass/Poison
> Mijumaru = Water/Ice
> Pokabu = Fire/Ground


 

They announced 'em?

...awwww, Grass/Poison. >.< I was hoping for something new. Whatever - Fire/Ground is still nice. (Even though it's been done by Camerupt)



Harebelle said:


> _Yesterday, I dreamt I was surrounded by Unown,
> They spelled the words "we're sorry"
> On behalf of Nintendo.
> "We don't get Poffins either,
> ...



The unown also spelled a message....

_I believe you mean GameFreak
The actual developers of the games
Nintendo is only the publisher now
And produced the first generation games
Back in the Ninteties_


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> They announced 'em?
> 
> ...awwww, Grass/Poison. >.< I was hoping for something new. Whatever - Fire/Ground is still nice. (Even though it's been done by Camerupt)


Pretty sure Impact just pulled that out of his butt.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 16, 2010)

Why are people wanting Grass/Dragon for Smugleaf...?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Why are people wanting Grass/Dragon for Smugleaf...?


 
Same reason people wanted water/dragon and fire/dragon for their starters? 

Never mind this thing called BALANCE....I mean it's not like Gen IV did the most to balance the game since Gen II did....(not that most non-fans would notice this)


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Same reason people wanted water/dragon and fire/dragon for their starters?
> 
> Never mind this thing called BALANCE....I mean it's not like Gen IV did the most to balance the game since Gen II did....(not that most non-fans would notice this)


 You could've just called Gen 3 unbalanced, y'know.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't send Chikorita to fight Falkner so...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I didn't send Chikorita to fight Falkner so...



So wut?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 16, 2010)

It's that starter difficulty thing.


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Smugleaf


 
ahahaha <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's that starter difficulty thing.



Chikorita sucks.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Chikorita sucks.


 [this]

I don't see why anyone would pick Chikorita. It sucks and it looks dumb.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 16, 2010)

I always pay more attention to the final evolutions before I choose which starter I want. Sometimes I like being spoiled. c:


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Chikorita sucks.


They're all terrible. But Feraligatr's the most useful for in-game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I didn't send Chikorita to fight Falkner so...


 
Then did Chikorita get any decent moves? Last I recall, it didn't really get anything even in Gen IV.



Jashwa said:


> You could've just called Gen 3 unbalanced, y'know.


 
But then I could have also mentioned Gen I. Am I the only one who remembers the mess that was Gen I?


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 17, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Why are people wanting Grass/Dragon for Smugleaf...?


 
I thought of the Dragon mix since 'Smugleaf' is described as a Grass Snake pokemon; since being a reptile, it'd make a small lick of sense if its evos were Dragon typed. It would also be interesting how it would turn out as a starter, it's already one of my favorite starters along with the sea otter(YEAH I SAID IT, FUCK WHAT'CHU HEARD). There's already a poisonous snake in the roster, so hopefully the developers won't screw up the evolutions.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 18, 2010)

Dragon is a powered type though. He could be Grass/Flying for all we know.

Also Chikorita makes a good support.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 18, 2010)

Meganium is a nice support, yes. However, the main reason Meganium lags behind is pretty much that it *is* a support. whereas Typhlosion and Feraligatr are pretty much sweepers, which can clear the mons in the time it takes for Meganium to set up its stuff so it *doesn't* get one-shot. (Shame Grass is one of the worst defensive types other than Rock and Bug) Nice for two-on-two battles, though. 

Meganium's just a tad too situational for my tastes.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2010)

[yt]lpK1pzNuRZQ[/yt]

Game footage.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2010)

(1) is the top-left building that's cut off. It will feature the gym shown in the video above.
(11) will most likely be the starting town.
(5) appears to be an airport.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 24, 2010)

I can't see any 1's.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I can't see any 1's.





SirRob said:


> (1) is the top-left building that's cut off.



The number is beyond where the image is cropped.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 24, 2010)

Ah nevermind then.

So wow, Issu is wide. And we have an airport too so that means farther areas.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 24, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ah nevermind then.
> 
> So wow, Issu is wide. And we have an airport too so that means farther areas.


 
Well, they DID want to make Isshu seem more Urban all around than the previous regions. (Even Sinnoh.)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 26, 2010)

Not exactly related to this particular game, but they're giving out Jirachi via Wi-Fi Mystery Gift in Heart Gold/Soul Silver.

[yt]zoOQ9ddaEHo[/yt]

New characters introduced.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 26, 2010)

This is the first game I've truly been shitting myself over. It just makes me feel like a little kid. It'll be tough to stick to my guns and wait for the US release. :/


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 27, 2010)

[yt]Tf83RqrBcZ0[/yt]

3-on-3 confirmed. New PKMN too. :3


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

Ah... I'm speechless... I don't know whether this is good or bad...

Edit: Okay, well might as well post my opinons. So, 8 new Pokemon...
1.) Giant mole with silver plating- Looks good to me. Guess it will be Steel/Ground.
2.) Dragon with gold plating- Looks great! My favorite in this update. Dragon/Steel? Maybe even Dragon/Bug?
3.) Sarcophagus- I'm not too keen on it, as it doesn't seem too original. Reminds me of a generic monster from an RPG moreso than a Pokemon. Then again, they're all monsters from an RPG so that point's kinda moot. Looks to be Rock/Ghost, which would be cool, I guess.
4.) Spider- Ugh, I HATE spiders... But as a Pokemon it looks pretty good. Electric/Bug maybe? Ghost/Bug?
5.) Baby mole- Looks cute. Guess it's a prevolution to the giant mole. I guess it's too early to be talking about this design though, as well as the previous two, since you can only see their backs...
6.) Green ghost- Um... what is this... Well... It's not as bad as Spiritomb, I guess... But wow, it's hard to tell what I'm looking at. Looks like a skeleton surrounded by green slime or something. Dunno.
7.) Blue and red rock thing- Sigh... Not a fan of this either... Looks like Nosepass and Heatran had hot sweaty sex and pooped out this. Ugh.
8.) Giant emo gothic lolita tower girl- LOL

Overall, I'm not a fan of these designs. But you can't be a fan of them all! At least none of them are as bad as Jynx. (Well maybe the giant emo gothic lolita tower girl.)

Three on three battles: Heh heh, yeah, not really a fan of this. Can anyone say Final Fantasy? Well, I guess I'll get used to the idea. Doubt it's gonna be used frequently anyway.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 28, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> [yt]Tf83RqrBcZ0[/yt]
> 
> 3-on-3 confirmed. New PKMN too. :3


 


TwilightV said:


> 3-on-3 confirmed.





TwilightV said:


> *3-on-3*





TwilightV said:


> *confirmed.*



*FUCK YES*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 28, 2010)

Holy Christ, this is going to be awesome.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 1, 2010)

Its going to take me a long time to break away from playing Heart Gold nonstop


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 1, 2010)

lol Rock Slide is sooo gonna get a nerf.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2010)

3 v 3 is a dumb idea.


----------



## Redregon (Jul 1, 2010)

what i'd like to know is wether it's going to be 3DS compatable with some 3D effects.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Some new Pokemon and the new girl(Iris) for the anime.

Why do the new girls get bigger hair each generation?

The Zubat-Koffing(Koromori) mix is okay. I guess it'll replace Jessie's Yanmega. I like the Tsutaja and Mijumaru evolutions; it's good to see that Mijumaru evolves into something cool looking. The Pokemon next to the girl is a little funny looking... But it's hard to see it so I can't really say much about it.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 1, 2010)

Has anything besides the girl been confirmed in that image? I still don't think it's real personally. All of the new Pokemon in that picture look good, though, aside from the weird Koffing thing.

3v3 is going to be full of Explosion and Earthquake as well. CS Dunsparce can flinch everything that doesn't have higher than 105 speed with a nuetral nature and has a great chance of flinching atleast one opponent.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, if the girl was confirmed, that pretty much confirms everything else because that image popped up before the girl was announced.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 1, 2010)

True, hopefully the Koffing thing will look better once better pictures come out.


----------



## Khur (Jul 2, 2010)

Dunno if this has been posted yet (don't have the time to scroll through the entire thread to check) but this is where I go for most of my up-to-date poke-info: http://www.psypokes.com/bw/screenshots.php

Some fun looking pictures and links there.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 2, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol Rock Slide is sooo gonna get a nerf.


 
And Razor Leaf, and Magical leaf. 


Hey, Meganium's more usable. AND Mr. Mime may finally have a use.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

KYOGRE used SURF!
It's super effective!
PONYTA fainted!
It's super effective!
CHARMANDER fainted!
It's super effective!
GEODUDE fainted!
It's super effective!
MAGBY fainted!
It's super effective!
CHIMCHAR fainted!

I look forward to this so much.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 3, 2010)

^It'd be so funny if it just flashed five super-effective messages at once.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 5, 2010)

I think the first one would be a great addition to any salad.


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think the first one would be a great addition to any salad.



So if you ate that would you be considered a carnivore or a herbivore?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 5, 2010)

Sky Striker said:


> So if you ate that would you be considered a carnivore or a herbivore?


Omnivore. :]


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 6, 2010)

http://serebii.net/index2.shtml

Koromori (that weird Koffing thing from the one sketch) is officially confirmed. So I guess that means that the rest of the sketch must be real beyond a shadow of a doubt, which means that the starter evos and that Larvitar-like figurine (and probably the Grass thing) are confirmed as well.

Edit: With max IVs and min EVs, it has 87 Base HP. With min EVs and IVs, it has 102 Base HP. This means, that it will likely not evolve and will have above average HP.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 6, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> http://serebii.net/index2.shtml
> 
> Koromori (that weird Koffing thing from the one sketch) is officially confirmed. So I guess that means that the rest of the sketch must be real beyond a shadow of a doubt, which means that the starter evos and that Larvitar-like figurine (and probably the Grass thing) are confirmed as well.
> 
> Edit: With max IVs and min EVs, it has 87 Base HP. With min EVs and IVs, it has 102 Base HP. This means, that it will likely not evolve and will have above average HP.


 
It's so floofy


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> Edit: With max IVs and min EVs, it has 87 Base HP. With min EVs and IVs, it has 102 Base HP. This means, that it will likely not evolve and will have above average HP.


Yeah it does seem like a fodder Pokemon. But you never know. Evolutions don't necessarily have to increase all stats. Sometimes they even take away stats, like Scyther > Scizor.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah it does seem like a fodder Pokemon. But you never know. Evolutions don't necessarily have to increase all stats. Sometimes they even take away stats, like Scyther > Scizor.


 
Yeah, but I don't think there's any Pokemon that evolves and loses _HP._ I think it's almost always speed (Scyther -> Scizor) or Def (Metapod -> Butterfree, Shelgon -> Salamence). Of course, high Base HP doesn't automatically rule out an evo. Drifloon has 90 Base HP after all.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> Yeah, but I don't think there's any Pokemon that evolves and loses _HP._ I think it's almost always speed (Scyther -> Scizor) or Def (Metapod -> Butterfree, Shelgon -> Salamence). Of course, high Base HP doesn't automatically rule out an evo. Drifloon has 90 Base HP after all.


There's always a first time for everything. :]

That said, I highly doubt it will happen. I expect it to have one evolution though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah it does seem like a fodder Pokemon. But you never know. Evolutions don't necessarily have to increase all stats. Sometimes they even take away stats, like Scyther > Scizor.


 
But I thought Scizor merely reallocated stats when it evolved - or at least the average value of its stat.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope to GOD that the battle speed is nothing like Diamond and Pearl. Jesus Christ. So many unecessary pauses before/after text and animations.
They had it right in the games before and after, so here's hoping they don't screw it up in B/W.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> But I thought Scizor merely reallocated stats when it evolved - or at least the average value of its stat.


Yes, they were distributed differently, probably added more overall. My point was that evolving doesn't necessarily mean all your base stats will increse.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 7, 2010)

Why is this thread still going?

Pokemon is being run into the ground, like most thing are nowadays, so why bother?


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


>


 
That guy on the far right look like RPD chief Brian Irons. Will he skin the new girl and fuck her bloody corpse like in RE2?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> That guy on the far right look like RPD chief Brian Irons. Will he skin the new girl and fuck her bloody corpse like in RE2?


 That would be pretty cool/fucked up... I think I might play through RE2 again


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That would be pretty cool/fucked up... I think I might play through RE2 again


 
If she's half as annoying as Dawn/whateverhernameisinjapan, it'll be well deserved.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> If she's half as annoying as Dawn/whateverhernameisinjapan, it'll be well deserved.


I like Dawn. It's Max that ruined the anime for me. Nerdy snot nosed brat. D:<


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I like Dawn. It's Max that ruined the anime for me. Nerdy snot nosed brat. D:<


 
Dawn reminds me of  TÃ©a from yugioh. Friendship speeches >:[


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I hope to GOD that the battle speed is nothing like Diamond and Pearl. Jesus Christ. So many unecessary pauses before/after text and animations.
> They had it right in the games before and after, so here's hoping they don't screw it up in B/W.


 
You never know, given that D/P were obvious beta versions.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Dawn reminds me of  TÃ©a from yugioh. Friendship speeches >:[


Dawn's not useless though. :]


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Dawn's not useless though. :]


 
p much. she's there to fill the Misty shaped void.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> p much. she's there to fill the Misty shaped void.


I LOVE Misty, but Dawn actually has her own journey.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml

The Larvitar-like Pokemon from the sketch and the toy has been confirmed. A higher quality picture will hopefully be revealed in the next Corocoro that will be leaked within the week.

Misty: Doesn't really do anything.
May: Complete idiot.
Dawn: Nervous wreck.
Max: Did nothing.

These are the main problems I have with the secondary characters in Pokemon.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I LOVE Misty, but Dawn actually has her own journey.


 
"HOW DO I POKEMONS? LOL, I'MA GURL. CONTESTS!!!!RIBBONS!!!"


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> Dawn: Nervous wreck.


I don't see how this is a problem.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 8, 2010)

They're all more useful than Brock. All he ever does is cook, occasionally administer first aid, and swoon over women. The last one is amusing. :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 8, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> They're all more useful than Brock. All he ever does is cook, occasionally administer first aid, and swoon over women. The last one is amusing. :V


 
You'd best be trollin', son.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You'd best be trollin', son.


 
I am. They hardly ever focus on him as a breeder anymore. D:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

Brock would be better if he didn't swoon over every woman he saw.


----------



## Holsety (Jul 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Brock would be better if he didn't swoon over every woman he saw.


 If only it were the men, right? :V


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

Holsety said:


> If only it were the men, right? :V


Welcome back. And no, it'd still be annoying.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 9, 2010)

Holsety said:


> If only it were the men, right? :V


 

This isn't fanfiction, Holsety. 



...and am I the only one who doesn't even bother watching the pokemon anime? :/ I saw maybe three-to-five episodes of the anime in my life, hated Ash, and laughed at this episode where Team Rocket tortured Professor Oak by scratching a piece of glass with a nail.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Brock would be better if he didn't swoon over every woman he saw.


 
He's compensating, you know.  He likes his Sudowoodo a bit too much.



Digitalpotato said:


> ...and am I the only one who doesn't even bother watching the pokemon anime? :/ I saw maybe three-to-five episodes of the anime in my life, hated Ash, and laughed at this episode where Team Rocket tortured Professor Oak by scratching a piece of glass with a nail.



I've only seen bits and pieces of it, usually because someone else had control of the TV remote and wanted to watch Ash yell "PIKACHU, USE QUICK ATTACK!" in that girly voice of his over and over.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2010)

BLARG






Yay dorky chipmunk






Yay dorky mole






Yay teenage pigeon






Yay sorta cute thing


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> "HOW DO I POKEMONS? LOL, I'MA GURL. CONTESTS!!!!RIBBONS!!!"


 
this.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm wondering how much longer they can milk the franchise... Granted of course that I'll keep buying into this indefinitely...

I'll probably start with the fire or grass starter. I love otters and the water concept seems cute, but at the same time I realize that I'm never really going to feel satisfied with something that wears a French corset.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2010)

Wooguru, Normal/Flying. Holy crap that's epic!
The giant emo gothic lolita tower girl is called Rankurusu and is a Psychic type. 
The green blob is called Gochiruzeru, which is supposedly based on a cell.




New artwork on previously revealed Pokemon. From the top, it's Kibago, Koromori(Psychic/Flying) and Minezumi.




Hey, turns out Munna doesn't evolve into Drowzee. It evolves into Musharna, which supposedly has a connection to the Pokemon Global Link.
The woman there is Makomo, professor Araragi's friend. 







Black City and White Forest, version exclusive areas.







Cheren and a dorky girl version of Barry, the protagonist's childhood friends.







N, the token mysterious hot guy.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that guy has a Rubix Cube!

On a serious note, Wooguru gets Keen Eye and Encourage (raises the power of moves but removes their effects) and learns a move called Free Fall which picks up the opponent on turn 1 and drops them on turn 2 to do damage. It reminds of a vulture boss in Paper Mario that would do basically that same attack.

Rankarusu (Gothmon) has Magic Guard and another unrevealed ability. Koromori (Koffing Bat) is Psychic/Flying. Two version specific areas have been confirmed. They are Black City and White Forrest.

http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml


----------



## Tycho (Jul 11, 2010)

Is there a release date?

I'm getting antsy.

I want to get THIS, not SoulSilver.  Unless they're gonna make me wait.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2010)

Fall 2010 in Japan, Spring 2011 in the US.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2010)

That's actually not too far off.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's actually not too far off.



Yeah, For japan


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, For japan


 Springtime isn't that far. It's only like 2/3 year away.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Fall 2010 in Japan


 September 18


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 11, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> Oh my gosh, that guy has a Rubix Cube!


 
It's actually an artifact from Yu-Gi-Oh, just like one of his bracelet, and his haircut.  True story.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2010)

The main antagonist appears to be working alone. He wants to separate trainers from Pokemon so that they can live equally, in a world of black and white.
There is a feature called High Link where you can meet other trainers over WiFi in the Isshu overworld and do missions. You can access the High Link in the middle of the Isshu region.
Routes will be reset to 1.
Online has 'Rating Mode' and 'Random Match'.
You can also access a dream world where you can catch Pokemon not in the Isshu Pokedex.
In triple battles, the middle Pokemon's multiple-target attacks will target all three opposing Pokemon, while the Pokemon on the right or left side will target both the middle Pokemon and the Pokemon on their respective side. Positions can be switched.

Wow, looks like they're really enhancing online play, huh?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 13, 2010)

^ Dude...it's the age of online gaming...you'd be surprised how many games are ignored simply *because* they don't have an online mode.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

To be fair, with the price of games these days it feels like a ripoff if you buy a game for 60 dollars and can't even play it with your friends. And most games that get ignored for not having an online mode only have short single player modes that aren't really worth that much money to most people.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ Dude...it's the age of online gaming...you'd be surprised how many games are ignored simply *because* they don't have an online mode.


Not for Nintendo. This is a major thing.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Not for Nintendo. This is a major thing.


 
The Internet and large-scale multiplayer is something Nintendo has been relatively late to the party for.  The Wii and DS' online capabilities are serious boons.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2010)

It seems as though some areas will have different appearances depending on the version, outside of the Black City/White Forest thing. Pokemon Black will be more technological, while Pokemon White will be more natural.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It seems as though some areas will have different appearances depending on the version, outside of the Black City/White Forest thing. Pokemon Black will be more technological, while Pokemon White will be more natural.


 That's nice that they're finally differentiating between the two with something other than a different list of pokes.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 18, 2010)

Some games would be ruined by multiplayer. I don't want any multiplayer in my Bethesda RPG's.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 18, 2010)

Wreth said:


> *most* games would be ruined by multiplayer.


 
Fixed.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2010)

http://pokebeach.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/mamanpo.jpg

Seems to be a Luvdisc evolution.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2010)

[yt]nSiYq5zgxhk[/yt]

Huh, I thought this Pokemon would be the Pikachu of this game, not the Mew!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> [yt]nSiYq5zgxhk[/yt]
> 
> Huh, I thought this Pokemon would be the Pikachu of this game, not the Mew!


 
The 0th Pokemon?  Kinda reminds me of Missingno for some reason, but less awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The 0th Pokemon?  Kinda reminds me of Missingno for some reason, but less awesome.


Well, 000 in the Isshu Pokedex. I'm hoping it won't precede Bulbasaur in the National Dex.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, 000 in the Isshu Pokedex. I'm hoping it won't precede Bulbasaur in the National Dex.


 
And if it has evolutions, will they be 001, 002, etc?  It'd be kinda awkward to see a non-starter before the starters.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> And if it has evolutions, will they be 001, 002, etc?  It'd be kinda awkward to see a non-starter before the starters.


Since it's a legendary, it won't have evolutions.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Since it's a legendary, it won't have evolutions.


 
Well, Manaphy had a pre-evolution, so why not give Legendaries evolutions?  Although it'd be stupid and make the game worse, I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo did it.

Also, thinking of pre-evolutions.  If this one had one, would it be -001?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, Manaphy had a pre-evolution, so why not give Legendaries evolutions?  Although it'd be stupid and make the game worse, I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo did it.
> 
> Also, thinking of pre-evolutions.  If this one had one, would it be -001?


Manaphy didn't have a pre-evolution. It had an inbred child. If Victini had a pre-evolution, it would be IT'S NOT GONNA HAVE A PRE-EVOLUTION. D:<


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Manaphy didn't have a pre-evolution. It had an inbred child. If Victini had a pre-evolution, it would be IT'S NOT GONNA HAVE A PRE-EVOLUTION. D:<


 
Pre-evolution, inbred child, what's the diff


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> [yt]nSiYq5zgxhk[/yt]
> 
> Huh, I thought this Pokemon would be the Pikachu of this game, not the Mew!


 
It's the PokÃ¨mon version of Victoreem! Very Melon!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> It's the PokÃ¨mon version of Victoreem! Very Melon!


I was thinking that too! XD


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 30, 2010)

New trailer featuring 3 new PokÃ¨mon and so many new features I can't list them all.

[yt]pfPq3mgW6Xw[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2010)

So... much... stuff... 

The bigger chipmunk thing reminds me of Bidoof. This is not good. The deer is cool though.
Pokemon Musicals... I kinda wish they'd just improve on the Pokeathlon, I like that.
I love the music; the Pokemon Center theme was nice.
Seems like triple and double battles will be quite common.
I love how some areas will change their appearance from time to time.
I can't imagine a football player being really into Pokemon.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 30, 2010)

So I guess there's a Doe pokemon, huh? Hope it doesn't wind up with it being the females while Stantler is the male, because it'd be incredibly weird if you could import a female stantler from a previous gen.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2010)

Wait. That person was black. _There is someone in Pokemon that is black._


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wait. That person was black. _There is someone in Pokemon that is black._


 
Watch as they suddenly become idolized merely for their skin colour like Sazh was. 

And like Dork/Masao/Mark probably would ahve been if he wasn't made black in Persona.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 31, 2010)

Not that this is the game, and doesn't belong here, but...

HOLY CRAP BLACK PEOPLE IN POKEMON

that is all.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks more Hispanic to me.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Looks more Hispanic to me.


 
I always thought Brock was Hispanic. Since she's darker than he, I'm going with black. I can always stand corrected though.

EDIT: also (now that my youtube embeds are working) I noticed there is a black gym leader (maybe gym leader) at around 0:50 of the new trailer. Everything I know about the series is dead.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess we know why it's called Pokemon Black and White now. Hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 31, 2010)

At least the female character's hat isn't as silly this time around.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> At least the female character's hat isn't as silly this time around.


Yes. Because she doesn't have a hat. She has a mountain of hair instead. But with the whole Pokemon Musical thing, I guess her look fits. She has a dancer vibe.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Official art of Shikijika, the swan Pokemon, and a new worm Pokemon. Serebii says there's a small chance this might not be official. Shikijika looks like a Grass type to me.

Victini is Fire/Psychic. I thought it'd be a Fighting type, but I guess this typing works too.
There is also a How do you Play mode, but there aren't many details on that.








Dento and Aroe.





Team Plasma.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Team Plasma.


 
"Team Plasma"... crap.

What's their goal going to be this time? To steal pokemon and take their blood plasma in order to sustain a composite super monster?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> "Team Plasma"... crap.
> 
> What's their goal going to be this time? To steal pokemon and take their blood plasma in order to sustain a composite super monster?


Well, Team Rocket had nothing to do with Rockets, so...

Their outfits remind me of some sort of medieval knight.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, Team Rocket had nothing to do with Rockets, so...
> 
> Their outfits remind me of some sort of medieval knight.


 
True, but...

Team Aqua and Team Magma had something to do with their names.

But then again Team Galactic was more loose with their name.

Anyway, I think they should be more sinister.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Anyway, I think they should be more sinister.


 
But if any of the Evil Organisation adults took themselves even the slightest bit seriously, our ten year old heroes would never make it past the first battle in their HQ!


----------



## Taralack (Aug 3, 2010)

Somehow I get the feeling that Pokemon B/W will be the R/S/E of this generation... all the Pokemon revealed so far just look... weird.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> But if any of the Evil Organisation adults took themselves even the slightest bit seriously, our ten year old heroes would never make it past the first battle in their HQ!


 
Shush Makoto, I'll have Motoko come kick your ass.

Also, they should totally use guns, yep.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Shush Makoto, I'll have Motoko come kick your ass.
> 
> Also, they should totally use guns, yep.


 
(It's on, bitch.)

I don't know why Team Galatic just gave up. They were so close to creating a _new universe_ (or whatever) for a cause they fully believed in... then "oh, a goddamned little kid beat all of our Pokeymons. BACK TO COSPLAYING IN THE PARK, MEN."


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Because they realized that they were morons?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Aroe.


 
Wow, they hired LeShawna from Total Drama. Or maybe she's really Sazh's wife and Dahj's mother. 



Harebelle said:


> I don't know why Team Galatic just gave up. They were so close to creating a _new universe_ (or whatever) for a cause they fully believed in... then "oh, a goddamned little kid beat all of our Pokeymons. BACK TO COSPLAYING IN THE PARK, MEN."



Lessee: 
-Charon was arrested in Platinum
-Saturn became the de facto leader of Team Galactic. If you went to the Veilstone Galactic building after beating Cyrus in the Distortion World/At Spear Pillar, you see him wandering around, while everyone else was like, "Well, let's work on some new sources of energy...like we actually said we would to get this little front in Veilstone." If anything, they either died out after a couple years when they went into debt. Other members of Team Galactic said 
-Mars and Jupiter went into a plothole (Similar to Archie and Maxie in R/S/E) but in Platinum, they stayed with the Charon faction of Team Galactic and went off to the battle isle, before deciding "eff this it sucks" and leaving Charon to get arrested.
-Cyrus fell into a plothole and died. But in Platinum, he stayed in the distortion world for some reason, and said he had absolutely no intention of letting the rest of Team Galactic go into his galaxy.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 4, 2010)

I might be a little late here but: "Pokemon game developer Junichi Masuda blogged this about Black and  White: "Right up to the ending, it's all new Pokemon." The reason why,  Masuda continues, is that the team wants young and old players to begin  from the same starting point. That way they both can enjoy discovering  new Pocket Monsters."

No last gen pokemon. I don't know how to feel about this. Should I be excited that there won't be 305772839 pokemon or...cry because there will be no first gen. ;; NO MEW!


----------



## Tycho (Aug 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> I might be a little late here but: "Pokemon game developer Junichi Masuda blogged this about Black and  White: "Right up to the ending, it's all new Pokemon." The reason why,  Masuda continues, is that the team wants young and old players to begin  from the same starting point. That way they both can enjoy discovering  new Pocket Monsters."
> 
> No last gen pokemon. I don't know how to feel about this. Should I be excited that there won't be 305772839 pokemon or...cry because there will be no first gen. ;; NO MEW!


 
It means you're gonna have to migrate your old favorites, is all.  I doubt they'll get rid of trading, migration (Pal Park) etc.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It means you're gonna have to migrate your old favorites, is all.  I doubt they'll get rid of trading, migration (Pal Park) etc.


 I'unno. Maybe but I can see them ditching some of the older ones to cut down on numbers and make it easier on new people. http://kotaku.com/5603981/pokemon-black--white-is-wall-to-wall-new-pokemon

I'm just really torn or whether or not to get the game...


----------



## Tycho (Aug 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> I'unno. Maybe but I can see them ditching some of the older ones to cut down on numbers and make it easier on new people. http://kotaku.com/5603981/pokemon-black--white-is-wall-to-wall-new-pokemon
> 
> I'm just really torn or whether or not to get the game...


 
Genie's out of the bottle with the old Pokeymans.  They can omit them from B/W but they'll have to make provisions for them being traded into B/W.  Either that or have potentially PO'ed players yelling about how their fave was cut and how their team is now DESTROYED and how they are such OCD-addled fags that they HAVE TO CATCH EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM FOR THE POKEDEX IT IS A MORAL IMPERATIVE (I'm kinda bad that way).


----------



## Skittle (Aug 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Genie's out of the bottle with the old Pokeymans.  They can omit them from B/W but they'll have to make provisions for them being traded into B/W.  Either that or have potentially PO'ed players yelling about how their fave was cut and how their team is now DESTROYED and how they are such OCD-addled fags that they HAVE TO CATCH EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM FOR THE POKEDEX IT IS A MORAL IMPERATIVE (I'm kinda bad that way).


 I can't catch them anymore. I'm a hardcore old-school pokemanz kind of person. Whatever they do, people are gonna be pissed. I wonder if they will have pokewalkers too. I love those little things. I have 5... (go work), aiming for six cause I'm a damn nerd like that.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2010)

They're not getting rid of the old Pokemon.









Apparently you'll need two DSes, but you can transfer your Gen IV Pokemon through the Pokeshifter, Gen V's equivalent of the Pal Park.


----------



## CanineSalavu (Aug 4, 2010)

There's just no stopping me getting this game.  I've loved Poke'mon from the beginning!  I mean..yeah..it has gone down hill..but what can I say?  I still love it!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2010)

How could a series that has done nothing but improve every aspect of the game be going downhill?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Apparently you'll need two DSes, but you can transfer your Gen IV Pokemon through the Pokeshifter, Gen V's equivalent of the Pal Park.



What!? Two!?

... got it covered. B)



CanineSalavu said:


> There's just no stopping me getting this game.  I've loved Poke'mon from the beginning!  I mean..yeah..it has gone down hill..but what can I say?  I still love it!


 
Down hill? You crazy? Play original gold and remake gold and tell me how the remake is worse than the original other than the fact you can't get your hacked mew from gen 1?


----------



## CanineSalavu (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm getting annoyed with it to an extent.  I dunno, I have mixed feelings on the subject.

I like it, but I hate the continuous adds of poke'mon.

However; yes, I did love HGSS.  haha.  In fact I'm playing them now :/
I meant with new generations.  Nothing has beat Johto in my opinion.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2010)

Is there any particular reason you don't like the new Pokemon? Do you not like variety? Or maybe you just don't like how it's not exactly as you remembered it being as a child.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

The only generation I disliked was the 3rd generation. 

The sprites and backgrounds and everything was just so fugly.


----------



## CanineSalavu (Aug 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is there any particular reason you don't like the new Pokemon? Do you not like variety? Or maybe you just don't like how it's not exactly as you remembered it being as a child.


 
It's a hard thing to explain.  It's just, it seems less creative to me. I'm not sure why. I just feel like it's the same thing over and over again.  Maybe it is because it's not how I remember it as a child.  When I was a child it was super brand new and everything.  So that's more then likely what it is.

Just because I don't like it as much, doesn't mean I don't like it though :3  Don't get me wrong, I freaking love it!!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2010)

*ORIGINALITY!*​


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *ORIGINALITY!*​


 
ADORABLENESS.

I LOVE YOU POKEMON!


----------



## Tycho (Aug 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *ORIGINALITY!*​


 
...OK, they can get rid of Diglett.  No one really uses Diglett or Dugtrio anyway.

And Exeggcute and Exeggutor, ditch them.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...OK, they can get rid of Diglett.  No one really uses Diglett or Dugtrio anyway.



/me



> And Exeggcute and Exeggutor, ditch them.


 
utterly useless, I agree.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> I might be a little late here but: "Pokemon game developer Junichi Masuda blogged this about Black and  White: "Right up to the ending, it's all new Pokemon." The reason why,  Masuda continues, is that the team wants young and old players to begin  from the same starting point. That way they both can enjoy discovering  new Pocket Monsters."
> 
> No last gen pokemon. I don't know how to feel about this. Should I be excited that there won't be 305772839 pokemon or...cry because there will be no first gen. ;; NO MEW!


 
*cough* They are still having import pokemon. *cough* It's also a part of skill...make do with what you have.

Oh yeah, and get rid of Mr. Mime and Jynx, too. They have still *yet* to top them with the ugliest pokemon EVER.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Oh yeah, and get rid of Mr. Mime and Jynx, too. They have still *yet* to top them with the ugliest pokemon EVER.


 
I think Victini is uglier than them.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I think Victini is uglier than them.






Yeah it's not the most attractive thing in the world.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah it's not the most attractive thing in the world.


 
Very Shit!


----------



## Tycho (Aug 5, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Oh yeah, and get rid of Mr. Mime and Jynx, too. They have still *yet* to top them with the ugliest pokemon EVER.


 
And yet Mime Jr. isn't really that bad.  Go figure.

Also, Probopass is pretty damn ugly.  Voltorb and Electrode are both horribly boring and uninspired, they really ought to go away.  And Aipom and Ambipom both give me the creeps.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> *cough* They are still having import pokemon. *cough* It's also a part of skill...make do with what you have.
> 
> Oh yeah, and get rid of Mr. Mime and Jynx, too. They have still *yet* to top them with the ugliest pokemon EVER.


 
Also, Mawile. The fuck is it?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Also, Mawile. The fuck is it?


A Pokemon. Steel type.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 5, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> *cough* They are still having import pokemon. *cough* It's also a part of skill...make do with what you have.
> 
> Oh yeah, and get rid of Mr. Mime and Jynx, too. They have still *yet* to top them with the ugliest pokemon EVER.


 How is Jynz and Mr.Mime ugly? Compared to this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously? Wtf.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

I heard Victini got a unique fire attack who's traits are currently unknown.

I'll just stick with Ho-oh.



skittle said:


> How is Jynz and Mr.Mime ugly? Compared to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You would you use that one? This is so much worse.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 5, 2010)

So...I was looking at the B&W pokemon they've announced. They all look so damn stupid except for the legendaries and Zoroark.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> So...I was looking at the B&W pokemon they've announced. They all look so damn stupid except for the legendaries and Zoroark.


 
But but... the cute zebra thing! ;-;

Also, wotter. But I love otters in general, so... :T


----------



## Skittle (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> But but... the cute zebra thing! ;-;
> 
> Also, wotter. But I love otters in general, so... :T


 You mean the otter with a penis on it? It would be cute...without the penis. Chillarmy is cute too. The zebra thing is ugly. Munna and Musharna are...omg wtf hideous.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> So...I was looking at the B&W pokemon they've announced. They all look so damn stupid except for the *legendaries* and Zoroark.


 


skittle said:


> You mean the otter with a *penis on it*? It would be cute...without the penis. Chillarmy is cute too. The zebra thing is ugly. Munna and Musharna are...omg wtf hideous.



PENIS!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> PENIS!








I hate the first gen Pokemon. They're so ugly. Like seriously, why would you use





When you can use


----------



## Skittle (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I hate the first gen Pokemon. They're so ugly. Like seriously, why would you use
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















Fuck you. Though, Raticate is hideous. I think the non-ugly pokemon outweight the ugly ones. I looked through and found like 6 out of 152 I didn't like.

Also, fuck yea kubutops.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> When you can use


 



Lucario can go fuck itself


----------



## Skittle (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Lucario can go fuck itself


 FUCK YEA MEWTWO!

Though, I have a Riolu plush. So cute! ><


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> Though, I have a Riolu plush. So cute! ><


 
PIX. <3


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> FUCK YEA MEWTWO!
> 
> Though, I have a Riolu plush. So cute! ><


 

FUCK YEAH, I KNOW!!!! HE'S ALL LIKE, "FUCK YOU!" *KABOOM*


Also, D'awwww Rilou <:3c


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Lucario can go fuck itself


I'd like to see that.

Mew looks like a fetus. Mewtwo looks like a big angry fetus. Rattata has an ugly face and is purple. Raichu is fat and curly. Scyther has a huge butt. Kabutops scares me.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'd like to see that.
> 
> Mew looks like a fetus. Mewtwo looks like a big angry fetus. Rattata has an ugly face and is purple. Raichu is fat and curly. Scyther has a huge butt. Kabutops scares me.


 

You'd like to see Lucario fuck itself?

And Mewtwo is supposed to look like that. He's a genetic experiment.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You like to see Lucario fuck itself?
> 
> And Mewtwo is supposed to look like that. He's a genetic experiment.


Yes, it's murry.

Do 4th gen Pokemon not look like themselves? Is that why you don't like them?

I saw this uploaded on FA recently: http://nerfnow.com/comic/302


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes, it's murry.
> 
> Do 4th gen Pokemon not look like themselves? Is that why you don't like them?
> 
> I saw this uploaded on FA recently: http://nerfnow.com/comic/302


 

No, they just more and more ridiculous. Why do we need time/space pokemon? And god pokemon? We don't.


Isn't it funny that Lucario has the same body type as Mewtwo?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> No, they just more and more ridiculous. Why do we need time/space pokemon? And god pokemon? We don't.
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny that Lucario has the same body type as Mewtwo?


Why do we need a Pokemon that looks like a giant egg with a pouch with an egg in it?

Isn't it funny that Mewtwo has the same body type as Chun Li? Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why do we need a Pokemon that looks like a giant egg with a pouch with an egg in it?
> 
> Isn't it funny that Mewtwo has the same body type as Chun Li? Coincidence? I think not.


 
Wow. Just, wow.


What about that little electric ghost thing?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Wow. Just, wow.
> 
> 
> What about that little electric ghost thing?


You can't say you never wanted to battle people with a refrigerator.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can't say you never wanted to battle people with a refrigerator.


 
Nope, I think it's silly and unnecessary. A Koffing with bat wings? GameFreak is running out of ideas.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

I just remembered that they actually had ugly in mind when they made one pokemon.




That one.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Nope, I think it's silly and unnecessary. A Koffing with bat wings? GameFreak is running out of ideas.


Saying it's a Koffing with bat wings is like saying Venomoth is Butterfree but more purple.



Xenke said:


> I just remembered that they actually had ugly in mind when they made one pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they also had ugly in mind when they made Bulbasaur. That thing's gross.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think they also had ugly in mind when they made Bulbasaur. That thing's gross.


 
That was my first pokemon. :'(

Also, all the unnecessary extra evolutions they keep tacking on are ugly. (thing like Lickilicki, Electivire, Tangrowth, etc.)


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Saying it's a Koffing with bat wings is like saying Venomoth is Butterfree but more purple.
> 
> I think they also had ugly in mind when they made Bulbasaur. That thing's gross.


 
It looks like a Koffing with wings on it.


And Bulbasaur is cute.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'd like to see that.


 
It's probably been done.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> And Bulbasaur is cute.


 
Bulbasaur is goddamned adorable.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Bulbasaur is goddamned adorable.


 

Yes, he is :3c


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> That was my first pokemon. :'(
> 
> Also, all the unnecessary extra evolutions they keep tacking on are ugly. (thing like Lickilicki, Electivire, Tangrowth, etc.)


Yes, because making Pokemon usable by giving them evolutions is a _terrible_ idea. 


8-bit said:


> It looks like a Koffing with wings on it.


Except for the fact that it's not purple, has one eye and a buck tooth, is fuzzy, doesn't have gas coming out of it, doesn't have a skull and crossbones on it, and has wings. But besides that they're the same.


Toraneko said:


> It's probably been done.


I know what I'm gonna look for in my next FA browsing session.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes, because making Pokemon usable by giving them evolutions is a _terrible_ idea.


 
I would actually have no problem with it if they hadn't unbalanced what I always saw a trio: Electabuzz, Magmar, Jynx.

They're occupy three adjacent entries in the pokedex, they all got baby forms at the same time, and the all learn an elemental punch.

But they only gave bitchin evolutions to two of them. >:[


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

I think they want to avoid Jynx as much as possible. I mean, I would... >_>


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes, because making Pokemon usable by giving them evolutions is a _terrible_ idea.
> 
> Except for the fact that it's not purple, has one eye and a buck tooth, is fuzzy, doesn't have gas coming out of it, doesn't have a skull and crossbones on it, and has wings. But besides that they're the same.


 
Yeah, because everything needs an evolution.

And it stll looks like a Koffing with wings. Oh, it only has one eyeball and isn't purple? Big deal. I didn't say it WAS a Koffing with wings, a siad it LOOKED like one.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think they want to avoid Jynx as much as possible. I mean, I would... >_>


 
I wouldn't.

Things a ho. Goes well in my pimp team.

Also, I'd make it black again.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Yeah, because everythiing needs an evolution.


The weaker Pokemon do.



8-bit said:


> And it stll looks like a Koffing with wings. Oh, it only has one eyeball and isn't purple? Big deal. I didn't say it WAS a Koffing with wings, a siad it LOOKED like one.





8-bit said:


> Nope, I think it's silly and unnecessary. A Koffing with bat wings? GameFreak is running out of ideas.


^^^


----------



## Skittle (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm sticking with gen 1 as the best gen. End of story. I think they look the best. Also, adding evolutions to everything in my opinion is stupid too. I mean..MAGMORTAR!? WTF IS THAT SHIT! Though some baby evolutions are cute.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The weaker Pokemon do.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^


 
Not all the time.


And that doesn't mean I said it was.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> Though some baby evolutions are cute.


 
No.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> No.


 
Pichu is adorable, you shut up >:I


----------



## Skittle (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Pichu is adorable, you shut up >:I


 and Riolu.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> and Riolu.


 
Yeah, but Riolu evolves into the Edward of the Pokemon world :/


----------



## Skittle (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Yeah, but Riolu evolves into the Edward of the Pokemon world :/


 I wouldn't call him the Edward. No one should be called that. D:


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> I wouldn't call him the Edward. No one should be called that. D:


 
You're right. That's too mean. XD


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Pichu is adorable, you shut up >:I


BUTT UGLY


skittle said:


> and Riolu.


Now I'm happy for you, and Imma let you finish, but Shinx is the cutest Pokemon of all time.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> BUTT UGLY
> Now I'm happy for you, and Imma let you finish, but Shinx is the cutest Pokemon of all time.


 No. Mew is D<

Also, how is that butt ugly? So cute!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2010)

Actually I'm having trouble deciding between Shinx and Buizel.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Actually I'm having trouble deciding between Shinx and Buizel.


 
Between those two?

Buizel's stupid. It's not an otter.
So Shinx. Do it.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> BUTT UGLY



No, that's cute :3


----------



## Tycho (Aug 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Actually I'm having trouble deciding between Shinx and Buizel.


 
They're both absurdly adorable.  Eevee deserves mention alongside them, though.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 5, 2010)

Have they not run out of colors yet? Sheesh.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 5, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> Have they not run out of colors yet? Sheesh.


 Pokemon RAAAINBOOOOW

That would actually be kinda cool, imo


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> Pokemon RAAAINBOOOOW
> 
> That would actually be really gay, imo


 
I fixed that for ya.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> Pokemon RAAAINBOOOOW
> 
> That would actually be kinda cool, imo


 
And all the pokemon are gay... Oh wait.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 5, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> Have they not run out of colors yet? Sheesh.


 
Wonder what their next naming scheme will be.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh dear. Emonga, the Electric type Flying Squirrel Pokemon. Undoubtedly related to Pachirisu in some way.






These will take some getting used to... Darumakka, the prevolution of Hihidaruma, or the rage ape. That... that other thing doesn't have a name yet. There is another new Pokemon called Basurao, but there is no image of it.






There are seasons in this game, which change each month. And with that, there is a Pokemon that changes every season. Cool! Shikijika, previously revealed, is a Grass/Normal type.

Growth has changed to raise both Attack and Special Attack. Makes me wonder if they changed any other moves around.

Aroe/Aloe, the -gasp!- black woman revealed previously, is the Gym Leader of Shippou City.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh dear. Emonga, the Electric type Flying Squirrel Pokemon. Undoubtedly related to Pachirisu in some way.



Adorable. Plus I think it's similar, but will not be "related".



> These will take some getting used to... Darumakka, the prevolution of Hihidaruma, or the rage ape. That... that other thing doesn't have a name yet. There is another new Pokemon called Basurao, but there is no image of it.



Those will take some getting used to. I don't want to use them ever.

EDIT: Darumakka looks like a Daruma I just realized. DERP.



> There are seasons in this game, which change each month. And with that, there is a Pokemon that changes every season. Cool! Shikijika, previously revealed, is a Grass/Normal type.



Seasons!?!?! That's cool I guess, but every month? Seems a bit long.

Also, "grass/normal"... really? Grass was already weak to 5 things before fighting gets tacked on to it too.



> Growth has changed to raise both Attack and Special Attack. Makes me wonder if they changed any other moves around.



Good. Growth is primarily known by grass-types whose moves are about 2:3 physical:special.



> Aroe/Aloe, the -gasp!- black woman revealed previously, is the Gym Leader of Shippou City.


 
BLACK PEOPLE. (ew Inuyasha)


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Adorable. Plus I think it's similar, but will not be "related".


I'm thinking it might be related in the way that Nidoking and Nidoqueen are related. Separate lines but an implied relationship. You're right, it doesn't seem like it'd be an evolution or prevolution.

Maybe Pachirisu will get a prevolution that could evolve into both...


----------



## Xenke (Aug 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm thinking it might be related in the way that Nidoking and Nidoqueen are related. Separate lines but an implied relationship. You're right, it doesn't seem like it'd be an evolution or prevolution.
> 
> Maybe Pachirisu will get a prevolution that could evolve into both...


 
It would be the most adorable pre-evolution ever.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 7, 2010)

lol @ Basurao.  Wonder how that will go over in Spanish-speaking countries.  Basura = garbage.

Some of these are so damn adorable.  For a second there I thought that "seasonal deer" one might be a pre-evolution of Stantler.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> lol @ Basurao.  Wonder how that will go over in Spanish-speaking countries.  Basura = garbage.
> 
> Some of these are so damn adorable.  For a second there I thought that "seasonal deer" one might be a pre-evolution of Stantler.


 
It'll go over VERY Easily....because typically, when they translate names over, they change them when they mean something else *entirely* different in other languages, be it regional slang ("Chi Chi" in latin america means, "Breasts", and in Portuguese, it means, "Urine". Oh, let's leave something that means "Breasts" or "Urine" intact! That's a *perfectly* good idea considering Dragon Ball Z is a show intended at kids and teenagers!!! Let's feed them more potty humour!) or it just looks like a word that means something completely different in another language than intended ("Laputa: Castle in the Sky" was changed to just, "Castle in the Sky" because in Spanish, "Laputa" looks like "La Puta", which means, "The Whore". Do you *really* think releasing a PG movie called, "The Whore: Castle in the Sky" would be a good idea? It sounds more like a porn movie! ) 

Also, they often change pokemon's names to puns of their respective languages during Localization - Not everyone gets Japanese puns, you know. Same reason not everyone gets English Puns.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 7, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> It'll go over VERY Easily....because typically, when they translate names over, they change them when they mean something else *entirely* different in other languages, be it regional slang ("Chi Chi" in latin america means, "Breasts", and in Portuguese, it means, "Urine". Oh, let's leave something that means "Breasts" or "Urine" intact! That's a *perfectly* good idea considering Dragon Ball Z is a show intended at kids and teenagers!!! Let's feed them more potty humour!) or it just looks like a word that means something completely different in another language than intended ("Laputa: Castle in the Sky" was changed to just, "Castle in the Sky" because in Spanish, "Laputa" looks like "La Puta", which means, "The Whore". Do you *really* think releasing a PG movie called, "The Whore: Castle in the Sky" would be a good idea? It sounds more like a porn movie! )
> 
> Also, they often change pokemon's names to puns of their respective languages during Localization - Not everyone gets Japanese puns, you know. Same reason not everyone gets English Puns.


 Bulbasaur in Japanese was: We have no idea. xD Or something like that.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 7, 2010)

skittle said:


> Bulbasaur in Japanese was: We have no idea. xD Or something like that.


 
Bulbasaur's name in Japanese was a pun on "Strange Seed", as well. 


Lessee, the french version was like, "Bulbizarre". XD


----------



## Skittle (Aug 7, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Bulbasaur's name in Japanese was a pun on "Strange Seed", as well.
> 
> 
> Lessee, the french version was like, "Bulbizarre". XD


 Hahahaha. Win.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2010)

Art of previously revealed Pokemon, Moguryuu and Mamambou.

There has also been a bunch of info released on the newer Pokemon:


Swana - Swan Pokemon - Water / Flying - Keen Eye or Pigeon Heart - 1.3m - 24.2kg. It has a new attack called Storm which changes in accuracy depending on the weather
Moguryuu - Mole Pokemon - Ground - Sand Throw or Sand Power (attacks increase in power during sandstorms) - 0.3m -ã€€8.5kg.
Miruhoggu - Precaution Pokemon - Minezumi's (The chimpmunk Pokemon) evolution - Normal - Illuminate or Keen Eye - 1.1mã€€- 27.0kg. "It lights up the pattern on its body to threaten its opponents."
Kurumiru (The worm Pokemon) - Sewing Pokemon - Bug / Grass - Swarm or Chlorophyll - 0.3m - 2.5kg. It has a new attack called "Bug Resistance" which hits two Pokemon at once.
Mamambou - Nursing Pokemon - Luvdisc's evolution - Water - Healing Heart (cures teammates of status conditions) or Hydration - 1.2mã€€- 31.6kg. 
Gigaiasu (The rocky blue and red Pokemon) - High Pressure Pokemon - Rock - Sturdy - 1.7m - 270.0kg.
Shikijika - Season Pokemon - Normal / Grass - Chlorophyll or Herbivore (raises attack when hit by Grass-type attacks) - 0.6m - 19.5kg.





Basurao, a fish Pokemon whose name was revealed yesterday.

Battle Subway is going to be the equivalent of the Battle Tower.





Dento is the first gym leader, Aroe is the second. He is in Sanyo City. 

Your hometown is Kanoko Town and you meet Team Plasma in Karakusa Town.

There is another type of three on three battle called Rotation Mode, where you can only attack with one out of the three Pokemon sent out.

There is also a feature called Miracle Shooter for wireless battles. You gain points every turn, and can use those points to use items. This feature can be disabled.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mamambou - Nursing Pokemon - Luvdisc's evolution - Water - Healing Heart (cures teammates of status conditions) or Hydration - 1.2mã€€- 31.6kg.


 
>:[

WHY!?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> >:[
> 
> WHY!?


What I want to know is why Dento's wearing a skirt.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What I want to know is why Dento's wearing a skirt.


 
I thinks it's one of those waiter skirt things that only go half way around. Pokemon League's getting desperate if they're picking up waiters to be leaders.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I thinks it's one of those waiter skirt things that only go half way around. Pokemon League's getting desperate if they're picking up waiters to be leaders.


That'd make sense. I wonder what his type is... Aloe seems to be a Grass type gym leader, but Dento could be any.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That'd make sense. I wonder what his type is... Aloe seems to be a Grass type gym leader, but Dento could be any.


 
For some reason I want to say electric type... he doesn't seem man enough for a meaty type like fighting or rock or stuff like that.

Electric gym first would be neato.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 8, 2010)

I'mma say he is gonna be grass or something just due to his colors. Bug maybe?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> I'mma say he is gonna be grass or something just due to his colors. Bug maybe?


 I'd think that Aloe would be grass, so I'm going to have to side with bug.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'd think that Aloe would be grass, so I'm going to have to side with bug.


 How about mint pokemon. :3


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 8, 2010)

Why does there have to be an evil organization in every game?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Why does there have to be an evil organization in every game?


 Because there would be basically no plot other than defeat gym leaders>defeat elite four and champion?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because there would be basically no plot other than defeat gym leaders>defeat elite four and champion?


 
Good point <:T


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2010)

http://serebii.net/index2.shtml

No way am I typing all that out.

Some important things though:





New Pokemon- Wakoishi. Possibly fake. Looks to me like it's a prevolution of the big blue and red rock Pokemon.
Some Pokemon, when caught in the Dream World, have abilities that aren't natural to that species. For example, a Vaporeon caught in the Dream World will have Hydration.
Some abilities have been changed. Sturdy now prevents all moves that could faint it in one hit, not just OHKO moves.
Wild Pokemon change depending on the season. It's like they're begging us to abuse the DS clock!
There are downloadable songs for the Pokemon Musical. I'm hoping those will include some remixes of older songs from the games.
TMs do not disappear after using them. This is a godsend.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 9, 2010)

Serebii said:
			
		

> Team Plasma is giving a speech in Karakusa Town when you find them. They try to steal pokemon and liberate them.



Now we know their purpose. Wait, isn't that the same mission as that mysterious N trainer? (see bottom this page)

Pretty much, I think N is their leader.



SirRob said:


> TMs do not disappear after using them. This is a godsend.


 
Halle-fucking-lujah.

Now I'll actually use them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 10, 2010)

I wonder why they aren't using, "Normal" as the first gym, that way, nobody truly has an obvious disadvantage...


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I wonder why they aren't using, "Normal" as the first gym, that way, nobody truly has an obvious disadvantage...


 
I've often wondered that myself.

Then I think they should be cruel and make it ghost-type.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Now we know their purpose. Wait, isn't that the same mission as that mysterious N trainer? (see bottom this page)
> 
> Pretty much, I think N is their leader.


 
...PETA?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> ...PETA?


Pretty much.













A new, possibly fake Pokemon called Tabunne. It is a normal type. Also, clearer images of Basurao and Darumakka.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to comment on the last thing about the seasons.

I really hope they don't last an actual three months. a whole week would be alright, though I wouldn't like it. 3 days would be what I prefer... I don't see it happening though.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Oh, I forgot to comment on the last thing about the seasons.
> 
> I really hope they don't last an actual three months. a whole week would be alright, though I wouldn't like it. 3 days would be what I prefer... I don't see it happening though.


A season lasts a month.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> A season lasts a month.


 
That's far too long. >:[

Though it would be nice if they made the first season in the game winter~


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> That's far too long. >:[
> 
> Though it would be nice if they made the first season in the game winter~


Well you could always adjust your DS clock to make it winter.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it, even though for America it's still a long way out. I haven't even played HG or SS yet. I can't find a working rom =/


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I can't find a working rom =/


Because buying the actual game's not an option. :roll:

If you're not willing to pay for a quality game, don't play it.

Although that makes me a hypocrite for not paying for my weeaboo music.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because buying the actual game's not an option. :roll:
> 
> If you're not willing to pay for a quality game, don't play it.
> 
> Although that makes me a hypocrite for not paying for my weeaboo music.


 
WEEABOOO MUSICCCCC!!!
I used to listen to that

And yea, never ROM pokemon. You pay for that. (GBA pokemon games are excusable since it's hard to find one that isn't bootlegged and broken)


----------



## Glitch (Aug 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> ...PETA?


 
And of course they have the hypocrisy down because those people are fighting you with PokÃ©mon to teach you that FIGHTING WITH POKYMANZ IS BAD AND U SHUD FEEL BAD.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> ...PETA?


 
I made that joke already.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because buying the actual game's not an option. :roll:
> 
> If you're not willing to pay for a quality game, don't play it.
> 
> Although that makes me a hypocrite for not paying for my weeaboo music.



Nah, games are too expensive nowadays. I'll pay 99 cents for a song. I'm not paying 180 dollars for a DS and then another 40 for a pokemon game that I'll play for a week and then be done with. Having said that, I'll prolly be waiting over two years for the rom anyway.

edit that: I actually might just borrow the game instead.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> a pokemon game that I'll play for a week and then be done with


AAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

...

..................

...AAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH

Sorry. Really sorry. That just sort of slipped out.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

lol wut? Once I start a game I play it and play it till I beat it...and then I just...don't play it anymore =/

So I imagine it will take me about a week. Honestly the new games aren't as appealing to me as the old ones. I realize there is some demand for them to advance in graphics and everything but...I'm really more of a fan of the simplistic layouts.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2010)

I was going through pre-release pics on Serebii and I noticed this:





The is what appears to be a wild double-battle encounter. Obviously it could be that this is from a part in the game where you're partnered up with someone, or something they did that's unachievable, but I'd really like to hope that you can randomly be entered into wild double-battles.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 11, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> lol wut? Once I start a game I play it and play it till I beat it...and then I just...don't play it anymore =/
> 
> So I imagine it will take me about a week. Honestly the new games aren't as appealing to me as the old ones. I realize there is some demand for them to advance in graphics and everything but...I'm really more of a fan of the simplistic layouts.


 
You can beat the Elite 4 both times in HG/SS in a week but you'd be rushing like mad and skipping a lot of stuff.  A lot.  Those games were designed to hold your attention for long, extended periods of time.  Fill out both Pokedexes, catch the Legendaries, beat the Pokeathlons for some phat loot, collect stuff for the Fashion Case, collect Seals for customizing the Pokeballs, find all the photo opportunities, breed the Pokeymans to get hard-to-find skills, chase down every last trainer NPC and clobber them all and get their phone numbers to boot, check the lottery to try and win a Master Ball, raise your starter to lvl 100 and snag Arceus (it's sort of a cheat but not, you can tell they put it in deliberately), get Shiny pokemon, master Voltorb Flip (ffffffuuuu-) and win good stuff...



Xenke said:


> I was going through pre-release pics on Serebii and I noticed this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, it was possible to get into double battles vs. CPU all by your lonesome (see: those annoying bratty little twin NPCs, the couples, the Ace Trainer Double Teams, certain boss fights...) in HG/SS and Plat.

Also, why the hate for Victini? Victini's cute.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Um, it was possible to get into double battles vs. CPU all by your lonesome (see: those annoying bratty little twin NPCs, the couples, the Ace Trainer Double Teams, certain boss fights...) in HG/SS and Plat.
> 
> Also, why the hate for Victini? Victini's cute.


 
Yes, but I'm talking about wild double-battles. Normally, you could only double battle with wild pokemon if you had another trainer tagging along with you (like in that forest place and that place where you get the baby Lucario egg).

Also, Victini is the ugliest super-de-duper legendary they've ever made. Even Mew, the fetus, is cuter.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I was going through pre-release pics on Serebii and I noticed this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, there are a lot of shots like this, so it's likely that these will happen at random. Double battles will probably be common in this game.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of shots like this, so it's likely that these will happen at random. Double battles will probably be common in this game.


 
Good, cuz I love 'em. And now it'll actually make since to use couples pokemon like Plusle and Minun.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2010)

Remember Mr. Broccoli? Turns out he's an official Pokemon now!






He is a Grass type(Surprising, isn't it?!) and knows Acrobat, a move that targets Pokemon not normally in your attack range during a triple battle. It also doubles in power if you're not holding an item. But who in the right mind wouldn't hold an item?


----------



## Waffles (Aug 21, 2010)

I dunno, these new pokemon look... dumb. Dumb, but much less dumb then those in Diamond and Pearl. They look like SATELLITES D:


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Remember Mr. Broccoli? Turns out he's an official Pokemon now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
BWAHAHAHAHA!!

Also, I read that Dento's prolly grass type (couldn't verify with what they used as evidence though, since I couldn't find it). What the fuck would Aloe be then?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> Also, I read that Dento's prolly grass type (couldn't verify with what they used as evidence though, since I couldn't find it). What the fuck would Aloe be then?


Kitchen Type Fire Type, maybe.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Kitchen Type Fire Type, maybe.


 
She should be ghost type with three Rotoms: A Heat Rotom, A Frost Rotom, and a Wash Rotom.

That way she can make me a grilled sandwich and do my laundry.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> She should be ghost type with three Rotoms: A Heat Rotom, A Frost Rotom, and a Wash Rotom.
> 
> That way she can make me a grilled sandwich and do my laundry.


LOL, you're terrible. XD


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> LOL, you're terrible. XD


 
I go to a male-dominated tech school.

I hear them all. day. long.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Also, Victini is the ugliest super-de-duper legendary they've ever made. Even Mew, the fetus, is cuter.


 
Nonsense.







Victini's adorable.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> ['dat image.]
> 
> Victini's adorable.


 
Really, it'd be fine.

Except for that damn V-shaped head-ear thing.

Goddamn it make it go away, I swear to god it'll be the first pokemon sprite edit I'll ever fucking do is fix that thing.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Really, it'd be fine.
> 
> Except for that damn V-shaped head-ear thing.
> 
> Goddamn it make it go away, I swear to god it'll be the first pokemon sprite edit I'll ever fucking do is fix that thing.


 
I'll be perfectly honest, Fetus-Mew is creepy as all get-out.  Ratte drew a non-creepy Mew but unfortunately she doesn't work for Game Freak or Nintendo :/


----------



## Skittle (Aug 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I'll be perfectly honest, Fetus-Mew is creepy as all get-out.  Ratte drew a non-creepy Mew but unfortunately she doesn't work for Game Freak or Nintendo :/


 How is Mew creepy? http://www.toystoreinc.com/catalog/mew poke doll.bmp HOW IS THAT CREEPY!? ;; Want so bad


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

skittle said:


> How is Mew creepy? http://www.toystoreinc.com/catalog/mew poke doll.bmp HOW IS THAT CREEPY!? ;; Want so bad


Once again: 




Made bigger for emphasis.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

I want to see the final forms of the starters so I can decide between El Puerco del Fuego or the Wotter


----------



## Skittle (Aug 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Once again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is a horrible sprite but




and





So cuuuuute.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

skittle said:


> Yes that is a horrible sprite but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I honestly believe that the first sprite made was the intended appearance for Mew. I think it was cutified because someone said "now hang on... that looks like a fetus".

My reason for thinking this is that Mew was the first Pokemon copyrighted, even before the actual "Pocket Monsters" copyright, which one would think would lead to the most refining done to it's appearance.

Then again, all sprites from that generation suffered, so there's no way to be sure. I'd really like to see original concept art of Mew.

It's.still.a.fetus.though.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

skittle said:


> Yes that is a horrible sprite but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gen 3 and higher sprites were actually Ok. I didn't particularly like the coloration on the shiny form, nor do I really approve of the fetus nature of Mew. Cute is subjective in this case though.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 22, 2010)

Fetus mew is adorable, fuck you guys.


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Holy shit asswings!!

I dunno if I'll get B/W when it comes out, but I'm pretty sure my friends will want me to.


----------



## thoadthetoad (Aug 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Once again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CHRIST WHAT IS THAT THING?!

It is my solemn duty to protect my pokevillage by killing (and depending on their hide) and skinning all pokemon in my area. THEY KEEP BURNING OUR CROPS BECAUSE THEY ARE PISSY ANIMALS.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 22, 2010)

If B/W is for the DS: I'll prob get it
If B/W is only on the 3DS and I have to upgrade for it: ehhhhhh no.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2010)

It's for the DS.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Gen 3 and higher sprites were actually Ok. I didn't particularly like the coloration on the shiny form, nor do I really approve of the fetus nature of Mew. Cute is subjective in this case though.


 
Be glad they changed the sprites from the original versions.  

The original sprites from Gen I in Japan were *HIDEOUS*.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Be glad they changed the sprites from the original versions.
> 
> The original sprites from Gen I in Japan were *HIDEOUS*.


 
I always wondered why the back sprites were so bad in US Gen 1... later I learned it was because they are the same a Japan Gen 1 back sprites.

I always hate all the back sprites though (except HG/SS Wooper. The back sprite animation for that is too goddamn adorable to hate)


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2010)

HG/SS Wooper... D'awwwwwwww... :3c

Back sprite animations were a great touch, definitely.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

SirRob said:


> HG/SS Wooper... D'awwwwwwww... :3c
> 
> Back sprite animations were a great touch, definitely.


 
Definitely, I was so happy to see them.

Of course, now everything is animated all the time.

Have fun spriters~


----------



## Waffles (Aug 23, 2010)

I hated some pokemon from R/B because the sprites for them were fugly and I hated them. Still hate most of them now. Like Rhydon and Gyrados and shit.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Fetus mew is adorable, fuck you guys.


 ^ This

And I am sure the gen 1 sprites were ugly because they didn't have much to work with.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 23, 2010)

... It's called "art evolution".


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

Broccoli-saur looks cuter as a sprite.






Also, supposedly, B&W has gotten 1mil pre-orders.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Also, supposedly, B&W has gotten 1mil pre-orders.


Pokemon's not gonna be dying anytime soon. :]


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 23, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon's not gonna be dying anytime soon. :]


 I give it until generation 8.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I give it until generation 8.


 
I dunno... by then they'll be remaking R/B again, updating it so that oldfans can feel nostalgic again.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> ^ This
> 
> And I am sure the gen 1 sprites were ugly because they didn't have much to work with.


 
Despite having gotten a lot better with Yellow and Gold, Silver, and Crystal. Art evolution.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 23, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Despite having gotten a lot better with Yellow and Gold, Silver, and Crystal. Art evolution.


I don't think it falls under art evolution so much as it falls under the sprites being terribly done on the old games. The official artwork (outside of the incredibly notable example of Pikachu getting thinner over time) hasn't changed from the advent of Pokemon to now nearly as noticeably as the sprites have changed from red/green to heartgold/soulsilver.

For clarity: The art that the sprites were based off of didn't really change between Red/Green's release in Japan, and the release of Red/Blue in the US (hell,  it didn't even really change before yellow), yet the sprites got better. To me this smacks of bad spriting a hell of a lot more than it does of art evolution (especially considering the timespan).

I mean god, they didn't even shade some of the sprites in Red/Green.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 24, 2010)

I mean, the art HAD to be bad because the technology was worse then an NES ._.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Aug 24, 2010)

Waffles said:


> I mean, the art HAD to be bad because the technology was worse then an NES ._.


 
I've seen some pretty amazing pixel art. If it's done right it can have a style of its own, for instance the Game & Watch series.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2010)

Sigh... legendaries shouldn't be allowed in the anime Sinnoh League. =_= 
The anime Sinnoh League was great though, I'm glad I was able to watch it.

Hey look, Ash has a new outfit based on the protagonist of Black and White.

[yt]x1SCfgnpPPI[/yt]


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 27, 2010)

Am I the only one who's never at all watched the anime other than a few episodes?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 30, 2010)

So how about those combo moves?

Pretty cool I guess.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

So, like, this pic got released.







It's a screencap of the musical stuff, and there's this weird pokemon on the right covered in crap. I hope to god it's face is covered with a smiley, because that pokemon (typed peoplemon) would be so fucking creepy.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> So, like, this pic got released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyone else think it looks scarily like:


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> So how about those combo moves?
> 
> Pretty cool I guess.


Gimmicky at best... Besides, there are already combo moves. Like Sunny Day and Solarbeam, or Defense Curl and Rollout.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Gimmicky at best... Besides, there are already combo moves. Like Sunny Day and Solarbeam, or Defense Curl and Rollout.


 
I think it's on the right track though, even if it is unrefined.

I mean, how many times have the mixed attacks in the anime. :|


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I think it's on the right track though, even if it is unrefined.
> 
> I mean, how many times have the mixed attacks in the anime. :|


You should also be able to aim for your opponent's weak spot, like in the anime.

AIM FOR THE HORN!!!


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> AIM FOR THE HORN!!!


 
WHAT IS THAT BULLSHIT.

Pikachu got too excited about that horn.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2010)

I just realized that the JP release is 2 weeks away. ._.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 3, 2010)

Racist Joke-
Just when you think you caught them all, The yellow ones appear. Sorry but that was just coming and I don't think I'll take another $30 roundhouse to the face of cheap endings of the battle tower and mental asshole rivals again


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2010)

Apparently Yanappu, the broccoli monkey, will have a Fire and Water counterpart.













Supposed evolutions of the starters. I'm not buying it at all, these have got to be fake.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Fetus mew is adorable, fuck you guys.



sig'd


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Supposed evolutions of the starters. I'm not buying it at all, these have got to be fake.


 
The colors look wayyyyyyy off.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 4, 2010)

Those starters.... wow.
Better then D/P starters for sure.
Also, WOTTER'S FINAL FORM LOOKS THE BEST? WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT.
And the other 2 look decent.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 4, 2010)

Drat...I didnt want to do Grass Starter again buuttt...the snake actually looks cool. Damn


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't want it to be real...

THEY CAN'T HAVE RUINED WOTTER. ;-;


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I don't want it to be real...
> 
> THEY CAN'T HAVE RUINED WOTTER. ;-;


I've gotten over the initial shock, but I still have my doubts.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I've gotten over the initial shock, but I still have my doubts.


 
I haven't, and the more I try to discredit it, the more I'm coming to real it's real.

The colors are a bit off, but the drawings themselves seem to be exactly the right style.

But... wtf. What is that final Wotter thing. ;-;


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I haven't, and the more I try to discredit it, the more I'm coming to real it's real.
> 
> The colors are a bit off, but the drawings themselves seem to be exactly the right style.
> 
> But... wtf. What is that final Wotter thing. ;-;


Otter > Otter > Unicorn

Makes sense.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Otter > Otter > Unicorn
> 
> Makes sense.


 
I'd rather think of it as a 4-finned narwhal.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 4, 2010)

those pig evolutions are going to be rule 34'd in 5.... 4.... 3.... 2....


----------



## Skittle (Sep 4, 2010)

I really hope those aren't real. If so, yea, they aren't gonna go past their second evolution.

On  Wednesday, these images leaked onto 2ch for the evolutions of Tsutaja,  Pokabu & Mijumaru. Everyone was unsure about them until some user  claimed he created them. However, with no evidence, we were all unsure  as to whether they were real or fake. However, I have received  confirmation that these PokÃ©mon are in fact the evolutions of the  starter PokÃ©mon. While there's a slim chance that this is wrong,  everything I have been told has turned out accurate thus far. We'll  bring more as it comes. Click the spoiler tag to see the evolutions in  case you didn't catch them on Wednesday.

...FUCK


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2010)

Serebii's not always right.


----------



## Neura (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd be okay with these.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2010)

There have been lots of "fakemon" conceptualizations of B/W starter evolutions that are tons better than what are SUPPOSEDLY going to be the real deal.  What the fuck, Game Freak's art department is in need of a kick in the ass.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2010)

Neura said:


> I'd be okay with these.


 
Wotter evo looks like a digimon.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 5, 2010)

Why does every fake depiction of Tsutaja's final evolution have no legs? That just seems stupid to me...


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Holy.
Crap.
Are you honestly, without a doubt, no word of a lie


just finding out about this new game.

PLEASEPLEASE_PLLLEEEASSEE_ tell me you didn't just find out today.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Holy.
> Crap.
> Are you honestly, without a doubt, no word of a lie
> 
> ...


...Who are you talking to?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Holy.
> Crap.
> Are you honestly, without a doubt, no word of a lie
> 
> ...


 
The hell?

You high?


----------



## Neura (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Holy.
> Crap.
> Are you honestly, without a doubt, no word of a lie
> 
> ...



You do realize this thread was made April 9th, nearly 5 months ago, right?
 And even if someone just found out, don't expect everyone to know. lol.
I don't see how a thread made 'just today' would already have 33 pages.

Before you post a reply and make yourself look stupid, make sure you check the date this was made.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

Neura said:


> I'd be okay with these.


Marking on the fire evo's tail would suggest possible dual poison typing, which would be interesting, I guess.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2010)

Somewhere someone posted some "fakemon" that had the fire starter developing into a pretty cool looking razorback-hoglike critter, which was the BEST conceptualization of that particular Pokemon I had ever seen.  If anyone happens to know what I'm speaking of please post it because I haven't found it yet.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 5, 2010)

[yt]-FhyamltyDs[/yt]

Starters in action! <3


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Starters in action! <3


 
Wotter just got cuter.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Wotter just got cuter.


And Smugleaf is somehow even more smug.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 5, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> And Smugleaf is somehow even more smug.


 
To me, it's name is now Boa Hancock. Mero Mero Mero! <3


----------



## SirRob (Sep 6, 2010)

New cat Pokemon, it seems.

Come on... we already have TWO purple cats...


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> New cat Pokemon, it seems.
> 
> Come on... we already have TWO purple cats...


 
No surprise.

There's always a new cat pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> No surprise.
> 
> There's always a new cat pokemon.


Why couldn't it be... orange or somethng... Or calico...


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why couldn't it be... orange or somethng... Or calico...


 
Why couldn't it be blue... :C

Also, it better not end up being normal type. WE ALREADY GOT ENOUGH OF THOSE.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Why couldn't it be blue... :C
> 
> Also, it better not end up being normal type. WE ALREADY GOT ENOUGH OF THOSE.


It will be, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It will be, I'm pretty sure.


They really need to make a dark-type cat Pokemon.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> They really need to make a dark-type cat Pokemon.


 
Glameow and Purugly should have been Dark.  (they were both fugly as fuck, though)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, since we're on this topic again, 



SirRob said:


> Ledian should've been Bug/Fighting. It looks like a boxer, come on!
> Masquerain should've been Bug/Water. It's prevolution was Bug/Water, why did you have to take it away?!
> Volbeat should've been Bug/Electric. Come on, it's a firefly! Why couldn't you make it Electric?
> Illumise should've been Bug/Electric. Same as Volbeat!
> ...



Also, Gochiruzeru(the emo gothic lolita tower girl) should've been Dark/Psychic. And Azurill should've been Water type. I don't know why the heck they would make it a normal type.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 6, 2010)

What if it turns out to be a poison type Eeveelution? >:3


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> What if it turns out to be a poison type Eeveelution? >:3


 
There's no way that purple cat is an Eeveelution.

And they need to do a Rock Eeveelution (Petreon? Litheon?) before they do a Poison Eeveelution.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> There's no way that purple cat is an Eeveelution.
> 
> And they need to do a Rock Eeveelution (Petreon? Litheon?) before they do a Poison Eeveelution.


 
Ghost. :[

Specteon.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 6, 2010)

All the Eeveelutions so far have been the Special types in the first 3 gens. The only type they didn't do on the Special side was Dragon. If they're gonna have another Eeveelution, it'll probably be that.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 6, 2010)

as much as the eeveelutions are fun, i'd think that adding another multi-evolution type pokemon (using the stones) would be neat... maybe make it use the evolutions/types that eevee doesn't have? a rivalry of sorts? (like Zangoose and Seviper)


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

Redregon said:


> as much as the eeveelutions are fun, i'd think that adding another multi-evolution type pokemon (using the stones) would be neat... maybe make it use the evolutions/types that eevee doesn't have? a rivalry of sorts? (like Zangoose and Seviper)


 
Just make it the palindrome of Eevee: Eevee.

...FUCK.

They'd have to break out the word geniuses for this one!

...Oh wait, this isn't Fire Emblem.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder if this will ever stop.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2010)

Famitsu gave Pokemon Black and White a perfect score of 40, which is higher than all the other Pokemon DS games.

Keep in mind though that Famitsu's lenient on its ratings.


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Just make it the palindrome of Eevee: Eevee.
> 
> ...FUCK.
> 
> ...



I've got it! Use the Japanese name of Eevee for the English game and use the English name for the Japanese one.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 8, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> I've got it! Use the Japanese name of Eevee for the English game and use the English name for the Japanese one.


Hm... let's just see what Eevee's Japanese name is. Eievui... god damn it, it sounds basically the same.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> All the Eeveelutions so far have been the Special types in the first 3 gens. The only type they didn't do on the Special side was Dragon. If they're gonna have another Eeveelution, it'll probably be that.


 
OK, a dragon-type Eeveelution is fucking dumb.

If they really wanted to make MOAR DRAGON pokeymans, why not just give Dratini/Dragonair alternate evos via stone, or special location, or time of day, or happiness or whatever? Shit, Dratini and Dragonair don't even LOOK like Dragonite.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> OK, a dragon-type Eeveelution is fucking dumb.
> 
> If they really wanted to make MOAR DRAGON pokeymans, why not just give Dratini/Dragonair alternate evos via stone, or special location, or time of day, or happiness or whatever? Shit, Dratini and Dragonair don't even LOOK like Dragonite.


Probably why they haven't done it. They've milked the species enough, anyway. 

Dragonite's an archetype, so I don't think they'll be altering the line anytime soon. Besides, why would you want that as opposed to a brand new Dragon? As for Dragonite not looking like its prevolutions, well, it's a lot more similar than Octillery is to Remoraid.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Probably why they haven't done it. They've milked the species enough, anyway.
> 
> Dragonite's an archetype, so I don't think they'll be altering the line anytime soon. Besides, why would you want that as opposed to a brand new Dragon? As for Dragonite not looking like its prevolutions, well, it's a lot more similar than Octillery is to Remoraid.


 
Yeah, that's another one, the Remoraid->Octillery evolution.  Dumb.  They should separate them.  Also, every time I see "Remoraid" I think "hemorrhoid".   And shouldn't having a Shellder in the party be required for the Slowpoke evos?  Or having a fight with a Shellder?

Another thing = the "lol, you have to trade it to evolve it" mechanic pisses me right the fuck off since I don't HAVE access to wifi very often.  I want a motherfucking Golem and Gengar, dammit.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, that's another one, the Remoraid->Octillery evolution.  Dumb.  They should separate them.  Also, every time I see "Remoraid" I think "hemorrhoid".   And shouldn't having a Shellder in the party be required for the Slowpoke evos?  Or having a fight with a Shellder?
> 
> Another thing = the "lol, you have to trade it to evolve it" mechanic pisses me right the fuck off since I don't HAVE access to wifi very often.  I want a motherfucking Golem and Gengar, dammit.


 I agree with the trade mechanics. I never trade my pokemon, ever. Since we have a protected wi-fi crap and we have to take everything down and then put everything back up when I am done. Its annoying.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, that's another one, the Remoraid->Octillery evolution.  Dumb.  They should separate them.  Also, every time I see "Remoraid" I think "hemorrhoid".   And shouldn't having a Shellder in the party be required for the Slowpoke evos?  Or having a fight with a Shellder?
> 
> Another thing = the "lol, you have to trade it to evolve it" mechanic pisses me right the fuck off since I don't HAVE access to wifi very often.  I want a motherfucking Golem and Gengar, dammit.


I think I never realized the two were related until I started using the internet... The whole Slowpoke/Shellder thing is screwed up, too... It's funny 'cause Remoraid and Mantyke have the same evolution mechanics that you'd think Slowpoke would have. 

I like the trading evolution method. It encourages kids to be less antisocial. >_>


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The whole Slowpoke/Shellder thing is screwed up, too...


The really screwed up part, imo, is that Shellder completely changes, but no one seems to care. Why didn't Shellder ever get an official alternate evo into its spiral shell form via, say, trading while holding a Slowpoketail?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I want a motherfucking Golem


 
... :3c

I gots a shiny one.

And this is part of the reason I have a DSfat and DSi. SUPER NERDAGE!


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Ash got younger.

You'd think it'd go the other way.

God, I'm never going to touch the anime now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Ash got younger.
> 
> You'd think it'd go the other way.
> 
> God, I'm never going to touch the anime now.


 
Ash's got Benjamin Button's disease.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Ash got younger.
> 
> You'd think it'd go the other way.
> 
> God, I'm never going to touch the anime now.


 Brown eyes?

Eww


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Ash got younger.
> 
> You'd think it'd go the other way.
> 
> God, I'm never going to touch the anime now.


That picture doesn't really do his new appearance justice. I think he looks amazing, honestly. â™¥

I'm actually using this video as a reference for a picture.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That picture doesn't really do his new appearance justice. I think he looks amazing, honestly. â™¥
> 
> I'm actually using this video as a reference for a picture.


 
Doesn't change the fact he dropped 1-3 years.

Also, Dento has no eyewhites. It is, like, some obscure japanese art thing to imply he's gay fabulous? D:


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Doesn't change the fact he dropped 1-3 years.
> 
> Also, Dento has no eyewhites. It is, like, some obscure japanese art thing to imply he's gay fabulous? D:


Do you think so? I think he looks about the same age.

When I first saw Dento I was like 

When I saw his eyes I was like


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do you think so? I think he looks about the same age.
> 
> When I first saw Dento I was like
> 
> When I saw his eyes I was like


 
To me, he looks like he got shorter. And what little I saw of him he looks like he even acts more childish.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 8, 2010)

lol Famitsu gave it 10/10 perfect score.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> To me, he looks like he got shorter. And what little I saw of him he looks like he even acts more childish.


Yeah, he does seem to be more energetic.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2010)

Interview said:
			
		

> Sugimori: This time, the Water-type was the most troublesome.
> 
> Oomura: I said, â€œHow about a sea otter for the Water-type?â€ But if a sea otter were to evolve, what would it become? Thatâ€™s where I hit a wall. Eventually I said that if a sea otter was to evolve, it would transform into something completely different.
> 
> ...


Aww man, looks like I can't deny the authenticity of those evolutions now...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Pokabu noooooo

The others look okay but....dammit, Pokabu is fuckin ugly. HE WAS MY FAVORITE, YOU BASTARDS.

Smugleaf is the only choice left, man.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

Serebii said:
			
		

> There are 156 new PokÃ©mon within this generation; 153 within normal gameplay and further 3 event PokÃ©mon (#647, #648 & #649) that will be distributed in a manner similar to Darkrai, Shaymin & Arceus in the previous generation
> 
> In regards to a few numbers and details;
> 
> ...



First off, what's going to be the difference between Flying-Normal and JUST Flying? I'm sure there is one, but my pokemon side isn't on today.

Second, Dragon-Ice. FUCKING YES. Ice is my second favorite type. c:

Lastly, Serebii states that these could change by release.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> First off, what's going to be the difference between Flying-Normal and JUST Flying? I'm sure there is one, but my pokemon side isn't on today.


 
Normal-fighting is useless against fighting types for the most part. Especially if this fighting type is an evolution of Makuhita and knows revenge.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Normal-fighting is useless against fighting types for the most part. Especially if this fighting type is an evolution of Makuhita and knows revenge.


 
When did fighting come into this?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> When did fighting come into this?


 
Uh duh? Fighting is strong against normal but weak to flying, so fighting does normal damage to normal-flying types, which makes them p much useless.

Pure flying would receive half damage from fighting.


----------



## Twink (Sep 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> First off, what's going to be the difference between Flying-Normal and JUST Flying? I'm sure there is one, but my pokemon side isn't on today.
> 
> Second, Dragon-Ice. FUCKING YES. Ice is my second favorite type. c:
> 
> Lastly, Serebii states that these could change by release.


 
just flying would be worse cause flying-normal is immune to ghost so yeah...


edit: didn't think of the fighting... hmmm rather be immune to ghost than take half damage to fighting though


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Twink said:


> just flying would be worse cause flying-normal is immune to ghost so yeah...


 
Ghost isn't much of a problem if you're using something like Honchkrow, besides, your flying type should not be your anti-ghost measure.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Uh duh? Fighting is strong against normal but weak to flying, so fighting does normal damage to normal-flying types, which makes them p much useless.
> 
> Pure flying would receive half damage from fighting.


 
Ah, I see. You confused be because you were talking about normal-fighting being useless against fighting.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Ah, I see. You confused be because you were talking about normal-fighting being useless against fighting.


 
My bad, they're not useless per say unless you encounter a fighting type with high HP/defense and knows revenge, cuz then you're screwed. Also, Lucario. That little bastard.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Also, Lucario. That little bastard.


 
KILL IT WITH FIRE!

He's the whole reason I had to train a Magmortar before I beat HG.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE!
> 
> He's the whole reason I had to train a Magmortar before I beat HG.


I beat it with another fighting type. I just imagined a Bruce Lee versus Jet Li battle of the century.


----------



## Azure (Sep 10, 2010)

I think Pokemon should end. What a horrible hobby, and a seriously terrible series of games. They weren't even trying to cover up the fact that they're just making shit up at this point in a desperate attempt to scrape as much cash out of you as they can until you realized you've been playing the same fucking game for 15 years.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 10, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I think Pokemon should end. What a horrible hobby, and a seriously terrible series of games. They weren't even trying to cover up the fact that they're just making shit up at this point in a desperate attempt to scrape as much cash out of you as they can until you realized you've been playing the same fucking game for 15 years.


 I do realize I've been playing the same game over and over again and ya know what?

ITS STILL FUN AS HELL


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> First off, what's going to be the difference between Flying-Normal and JUST Flying? I'm sure there is one, but my pokemon side isn't on today.
> 
> Second, Dragon-Ice. FUCKING YES. Ice is my second favorite type. c:
> 
> Lastly, Serebii states that these could change by release.


Dark/Dragon: EPIC
Fighting Legendary Trio: Sounds interesting, I wonder if they'll be humanoid?
Pure Flying type: I'm surprised, I never thought they'd do this. Like, wow. I can't even imagine what it'd be.
Dragon/Ice Legendary: AWESOME! Too bad it will probably be overpowered. 
Other Legendaries: Great type combinations. Hopefully not all of them will be overpowered.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 10, 2010)

the newest screen shots and all those revealed new pokemans really make me hyped for the game^^ i think ill definitely get one of them! =D


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

I wanna know that the Steel-Fighting is going to be like.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2010)

It's probably going to look nothing like its type and cause massive hate.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

maybe:


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2010)

More likely:


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

There's no dragons in pokÃ©mon. EXCUSE ME!

Look, Wigglytuff.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> There's no dragons in pokÃ©mon. EXCUSE ME!
> 
> Look, Wigglytuff.


He's as much of a dragon as Sceptile is.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


>


What the fuck is that. It looks like a special breed of pixie or some shit from Monster Rancher.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> What the fuck is that. It looks like a special breed of pixie or some shit from Monster Rancher.


 
It says what (or who) it is right in the picture.  :|


----------



## Skittle (Sep 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It says what (or who) it is right in the picture.  :|


 Dura. Cool. Still doesn't mean it doesn't look like wtf I think it looks like or like that explains anything to me.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> Dura. Cool. Still doesn't mean it doesn't look like wtf I think it looks like or like that explains anything to me.


 
Dural.  From the Virtua Fighter games.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Dural.  From the Virtua Fighter games.


 I don't play fighting games other than GG and SC so I wouldn't have known.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> I don't play fighting games other than GG and SC so I wouldn't have known.


 
You never played any of the Virtua Fighter games? :/ Really? Tsk.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 11, 2010)

....I thought it was the villain from Terminator 2...*feels old*


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2010)

OH MY GAWDSSSS

Information and pictures from Pokebeach. (Click images to enlarge)





This guy is Geechisu, a Team Plasma executive. You meet him in Garaku Town, the second town in the game.
N has a Choroneko, the cat Pokemon that was unofficially revealed a little while ago.




Yanappu - Grass - Grass Monkey Pokemon - 0.6m - 10.5kg - Gluttony. It knows Acrobat.
Baoppu - Fire - High Temperature Pokemon - 0.6m - 11.0kg - Gluttony. Knows a new move called "Flame Burst" which damages nearby opponents.
Hiyappu - Water - Wave Splash Pokemon - 0.6m - 13.5kg - Gluttony. Knows a new move called "Boiling Water" which is Water-type but can Burn.
Emonga - Electric/Flying - Flying Squirrel Pokemon - 0.4m - 5.0kg. Has a new attack called "Eleci Ball" that increases in damage depending on your speed in comparison to the opponent's speed.
One of Victini's new attacks is named Flame Sphere and it inflicts Burn. It hits all Pokemon on the field, even your own.




Basurao - Violent Pokemon - Water - Reckless / Adaptability. Has two forms, as shown in the scan; the form you encounter depends on the version you have.
Yorterrie - Puppy Pokemon - Normal - Vital Spirit / Pick-Up. Based on a Yorkie. Has a new attack called "Cheer Up" which raises its Attack and Special Attack.
Choroneko - Bad Cat Pokemon - Dark - Limber / Acrobatic. The "Acrobatic" ability is not to be confused with Yanppu's Acrobat attack. N owns a Choroneko.
Desukaan - Coffin Pokemon - Ghost - Mummy. When attacked, the attacking Pokemon's ability is turned into Mummy as well. The Japanese for the ability sounds like "Mirror" so it's a pun because the ability keeps reflecting.
Ononokusu - Chin Horn Pokemon - Dragon - Rivalry / Mold Breaker. Has a new attack called "Dragon Tail" but we can't make out the effect - it has something to do with the opponent's next turn. It might force them to switch Pokemon like Roar or Whirlwind.
Denchura - Electric Spider Pokemon - Bug/Electric - Compoundeyes / Tension. Its "Tension" ability prevents the opponent's Pokemon from eating Berries.
Doryuuzu - Earth's Core Pokemon - Ground/Steel - Sand Gun / Sand Power. It knows a Ground-type attack called "Drill Liner" which has a high critical hit rate.




Buffalon - Headbutt Cow Pokemon - Normal - Reckless / Herbivore. Knows a new attack called "Afro Break" which is a sort of Counter attack. It has an afro and its name is a pun on this, which is where "Afro" Break comes from. Only Buffalon knows this attack.
Dangoro - Mantle Pokemon - Rock - Sturdy. Has a new attack called "Drop Down" where it knocks Flying-types out of the sky, though it causes recoil damage.
Mebukijika - Shikijika's evolution - Season Pokemon - Normal/Grass - Herbivore / Chlorophyll. Its appearance changes with the season like its pre-evolution.
Tabunne - Healing Pokemon - Normal - Healing Heart / Regenerate. It knows a new attack called "Heal Wave" which restores its allies' HP.
Monmen - Cotton Ball Pokemon - Grass - Mischievous Heart / Pickpocket. Only available in Black.
Churine - Root Pokemon - Grass - Chlorophyll / Own Tempo. Only available in White.
Tamagetake - Mushroom Pokemon - Grass / Poison - Effect Spore - It has a Poke Ball mushroom on its head. Since it looks like a Poke Ball, it surprises his opponents; that's where the "tamage" in his name comes (from "tamageru," to surprise). It has an attack called "Clear Smoke" that resets status changes.




Jyanobii - Tsutarja evolution - Grass - Grass Snake Pokemon - 0.8m - 16.0kg - Overgrow
Chaobuu - Pokabu's evolution - Fire/Fighting - Fire Pig Pokemon - 1.0m - 55.5kg - Blaze
Futachimaru - Mijumaru's evolution - Water - Meditation Pokemon - 0.8m - 24.5kg - Torrent
Since the above evolutions turned out to be real, that means the final stages that were leaked with them are real as well.
Reshiram's signature attack is Cross Fire while Zekrom's is Cross Thunder. When one of them is hit by the other's signature attack, their signature attack attack becomes more powerful.




Dento (Grass), Poddo (Fire), and Kon (Water) are the Sanyou City Gym Leaders. As stated in the previous post, the Gym specializes in Grass, Fire, and Water. Depending on the Starter Pokemon you choose, you will face the Gym Leader of the type that is stronger than you (like when you battle your rival in previous games). They will use their elemental monkeys and possibly other Pokemon of their type.
The magazine is recommending to use Chaobuu, Pokabu's first evolution, against Aloe. Since it's part-Fighting it has super effective attacks against her Normal-types.




The main menu has: Continue, Mystery Gift, Battle Tournament (for battling friends), Game Sync (for the Dream World), Wi Fi settings, Mic Test, and Transfer Machine. 
To transfer Pokemon from fourth generation games, you have to go to Hiun City and tell a character the words "Everyone Happy Easy Communication." This will activate the "Transfer Machine," which will appear on the main menu. You can then use DS Download Play to connect to your Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, HeartGold, and SoulSilver games on another DS. After you select the Pokemon you want to transfer over, you play the PokeShifter mini-game and recapture the Pokemon, which are then wirelessly transferred over to Black and White.
Once you grab your movie 13 Celebi, you can go to a building in Hiun City and obtain Zorua.
After you get one of your movie 13 shiny beasts, you can battle and capture Zoroark in a place called Lost Forest.




In the Dream World, which you play on your PC, you encounter wild Pokemon on Dream Island. Different Pokemon are in different areas, such as Aerodactyl in the sky and Lotad or Magikarp in ponds. You can capture these non-Isshu Pokemon and then transfer them over to your game when you're done.
Makomo lends you her Munna so that you can access the Dream World.
You can play mini-games in the Dream World, and if you perform well, the Pokemon you play with will come back with you to Black and White.
You can also trade Items with other characters.

I'm loving these new Pokemon, I think they all look fantastic! Only weird one to me is Dangoro, the round rock thing. Doesn't look too bad though. It also looks like Pokabu's line is going to be Fire/Fighting... How original. :roll: The three gym leaders is a pretty original idea though! This really is a fantastic update, great way to start my morning.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh jeez bull with an afro 

Also Yorterrie looks like a pre-evolution Growlithe.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 11, 2010)

Buffafro is the greatest PokÃ¨mon EVER. 8D


----------



## Skittle (Sep 11, 2010)

I want to play this game but the stupid ass pokemon are making me not want to.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

Mebukijika looks amazing, I might actually consider it.

Choroneko looks hideous. Never.

That pokeball mushroom thing is kinda cute though. Maybe it'll be like voltorbs and electrodes from the power plant and pretend to be items. >:]


----------



## Azure (Sep 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> I do realize I've been playing the same game over and over again and ya know what?
> 
> ITS STILL FUN AS HELL


 A fool an his money...


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 11, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> They really need to make a dark-type cat Pokemon.





SirRob said:


> Choroneko - *Bad Cat Pokemon - Dark* - Limber / Acrobatic. The "Acrobatic"  ability is not to be confused with Yanppu's Acrobat attack. N owns a  Choroneko.


Awesomesauce.

This seems to be shaping up into a good generation. I'm actually starting to get excited for these games now.



AzurePhoenix said:


> A fool an his money...


 "Stop having fun, guys!"


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 11, 2010)

New pokemon look awesome. I hope people make translated ROMs soon :V


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2010)

I hope the rumors that there will be no evolutions to previous Pokemon aren't true...


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I hope the rumors that there will be no evolutions to previous Pokemon aren't true...


 
Jynx needs her's bitchin' third form!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Jynx needs her's bitchin' third form!


She has one, it's Aroe.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> She has one, it's Aroe.


 
D:


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure about the validity of this, but this has been posted on PokeBeach. It's a list of new Pokemon in the game feauring descriptions of Pokemon that haven't been announced yet. Now, the next list I posted has more Pokemon, but it may not be as accurate.



			
				Pokebeach said:
			
		

> Fifth Generation Pokemon List
> 
> 494/000 - Victini - Basic - Psychic/Fire
> 495/001 - Tsutarja - Basic - Grass
> ...



Now, this list was released BEFORE the big update. And that update seems to confirm this list. It's a lot to take in, but it appears that all the information is accurate.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2010)

It seems like there are even more Pokemon to add to the list from other various sources... It'll be troublesome to compile everything that's now known.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm just going to go ahead and post this. It's an updated list I found on GameFAQs. I'm not sure of the validity, once again, but none of the users seem to be suspicious. And trust me, those guys are suspicious.



			
				GameFAQs said:
			
		

> 494 Victini (Psychic/Fire) <-- Event Legendary
> 495 Tsutaja (Grass) <-- Grass Starter
> 496 Jyanobii (Grass)
> 497 Jyanobii Evo (Grass)
> ...


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

I see GHOSTSSESESSSS


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2010)

I see tons of Pokemon for me to make an all Dark Pokemon team. Here's hoping Meguroko's evolutions, the Dark/Fighting lizard and the Dark/Dragon (Apparently it has three heads!) look awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2010)

GameFAQs said:
			
		

> i hope to dear god that is not the ice/dragon, that thing looks horrible



Not official art from a somewhat reliable source. Pretty sure this is from the same guy that showed the starter evolutions. Actually I think this guy made the list from Pokebeach too...






Same guy's rendition of the Yanappu evolution.











			
				GameFAQs said:
			
		

> It looks like a mix of something out of Katamari Damacy, Madaline, and Adventure Time with Fin and Jake. *It makes me sick*





			
				GameFAQs said:
			
		

> If that thing is in the game I'm using it in my party exclusively.





			
				GameFAQs said:
			
		

> if that fanart is as accurate as Danboro's was, then it's official: this is the worst Generation since the first
> 
> unless EVERY unrevealed before release pokÃ©mon is ****ing awesome to balance out the suck





			
				GameFAQs said:
			
		

> Pokemon Sperm


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


>



Gross. Not touching it.



>



Adorable! It has a face~


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2010)

HMs are still in the game.

Gochiruzeru, the emo tower, and Rankurusu, the cell Pokemon, are both 2nd stage evolutions. This means they have two pre-evolutions each.

None of these are official art, but are all from the Twitter of the same guy who revealed the starter evolutions.


































At this point there is VERY little chance that there will be any evolutions to older Pokemon. Note that Gen III didn't either, but had two pre-evolutions of older Pokemon. I'm still going to cling onto my hope that Mamanbou is an evolution of Luvdisc.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2010)

All of those except the fuzzy spider look retarded.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2010)

Molly said:


> All of those except the fuzzy spider look retarded.


Wonder why they were not officially announced yet.

Edit: By the way guys, the game will be released in Japan less than a week from now.

Edit Edit: Two more:


```
http://pokexperto.net/nds/blanco_negro/fanart/oveja_th.gif
```
 (Copy the link and paste it in a new tab.)






By the way, the guy who has been making the majority of these pictures is the webmaster(I think?) of Pokexperto, a Spanish Pokemon site.


----------



## Sora-kun (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm importing the game (I usually import the latest gen. Yay for being reasonable fluent in reading Japanese) but I can't get over just how damn _stupid _the majority of the Pokemon look.

Fluffy thing with wings, goth chick, that fetus-looking thing, the bird with a penis, and emo!Palkia. Also that hideous fish thing, as if we couldn't insult Luvdisc enough. And now... is that an ice cream cone? brb, loling forever.

The only 'mon I'm excited about are Zoroa, Shimama, Chillarmy, and Shikijika.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2010)

Sora-kun said:


> I can't get over just how damn _stupid _the majority of the Pokemon look.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 12, 2010)

Sora-kun said:


> I'm importing the game (I usually import the latest gen. Yay for being reasonable fluent in reading Japanese) but I can't get over just how damn _stupid _the majority of the Pokemon look.
> 
> Fluffy thing with wings, goth chick, that fetus-looking thing, the bird with a penis, and emo!Palkia. Also that hideous fish thing, as if we couldn't insult Luvdisc enough. And now... is that an ice cream cone? brb, loling forever.
> 
> The only 'mon I'm excited about are Zoroa, Shimama, Chillarmy, and Shikijika.


 ^ This.

Alll FU Rob. Jynx and Mr.Mime are cool. Better than a fuckin' ICE-CREAM CONE! THAT ISN'T EVEN A LIVING CREATURE


----------



## Skittle (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2010)

skittle said:


> Anyone else?


I lost. XD

Whoops wrong thread.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


>


 
Did you just *DARE* say that Jynx looks stupid?

*HMM!?*

Gunna have to choke a bitch.

EDIT: Also, wtf... ice cream.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I lost. XD
> 
> Whoops wrong thread.


 I saw that one and went: It so looks like...Oh god yes it does. PRINGLES MAN


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2010)

So they just released a new soundtrack from the Pokemon anime, which includes some songs from the first season that were never released before now. Like this. It's sooooo nostalgic. ;____;


----------



## Skittle (Sep 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So they just released a new soundtrack from the Pokemon anime, which includes some songs from the first season that were never released before now. Like this. It's sooooo nostalgic. ;____;


 Whooooo! Need to get this.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2010)

Fighting Legendary Trio.









Ghost/Fire Pokemon. Has another evolution.

There's also a fantastic list on PokeBeach.com that lists all the Pokemon revealed so far, along with clickable names to see what they look like. Don't think we missed any in this thread though.


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 14, 2010)

SirRob, is that last Pokemon you posted on the top of the page the Water/Ground frog? I also heard a rumor that the ROM is being cracked right now and the sprites should be revealed tomorrow. I figured I'd post a list of all the Pokemon Melkor (aka, the guy who made those images) has leaked so far and the ones that were either mentioned by him or confirmed by another source. Note that all of the Pokemon are accounted for, but not all are numbered yet.


```
000/494 Victini (Psychic/Fire) 
001/495 Tsutaja (Grass) 
002/496 Janobii (Grass) 
003/497 Janobii Evo (Grass) 
004/498 Pokabu (Fire) 
005/499 Chaobuu (Fire/Fighting) 
006/500 Chaobuu Evo (Fire/Fighting) 
007/501 Mijumaru (Water) 
008/502 Futachimaru (Water) 
009/503 Futachimaru Evo (Water) 
010/504 Minezumi (Normal) 
011/505 Miruhoggu (Normal) 
012/506 Yooterii (Normal)
013/507 Yooterii Evo 1 (Normal)
014/508 Yooterii Evo 2 (Normal)
015/509 Choroneko (Dark) 
016/510 Choroneko Evo (Dark)
017/511 Yanappu (Grass) 
018/512 Yanappu Evo (Grass)
019/513 Baoppu (Fire) 
020/514 Baoppu Evo (Fire)
021/515 Hiyappu (Water) 
022/516 Hiyappu Evo (Water)
023/517 Munna (Psychic) 
024/518 Musharna (Psychic) 
025/519 Mamepato (Normal/Flying) 
026/520 Hatooboo (Normal/Flying) 
027/521 Hatooboo Evo (Normal/Flying)
028/522 Shimama (Electric) 
029/523 Shimama Evo (Electric)
030/524 Dangoro (Rock)
031/525 Dangoro Evo (Rock)
032/526 Gigaiasu (Rock) 
033/527 Koromori (Psychic/Flying) 
034/528 Koromori Evo (Psychic/Flying)
035/529 Moguryu (Ground) 
036/530 Doryuuzu (Ground/Steel) 
037/531 Tabunne (Normal) 
038/532 Fighter w/ plank (Fighting) 
039/533 Fighter w/ plank Evo 1 (Fighting)
040/534 Fighter w/ plank Evo 2 (Fighting)
041/535 Tadpole (Water)
042/536 Tadpole Evo 1 (Water/Ground)
043/537 Tadpole Evo 2 (Water/Ground)
044/538 Judo (Fighting)
045/539 Judo Evo (Fighting)
046/540 Kurumiru (Bug/Grass) 
047/541 Kurumiru Evo 1 (Bug/Grass)
048/542 Kurumiru Evo 2 (Bug/Grass)
049/543 Centipede (Bug/Poison) 
050/544 Centipede Evo 1 (Bug/Poison)
051/545 Centipede Evo 2 (Bug/Poison)
052/546 Monmen (Grass)
053/547 Monmen Evo (Grass) 
054/548 Churine (Grass)
055/549 Churine Evo (Grass)
056/550 Basurao (Water) 
057/551 Meguroko (Ground/Dark) 
058/552 Meguroko Evo 1 (Ground/Dark)
059/553 Meguroko Evo 2 (Ground/Dark)
060/554 Darumakka (Fire) OR (Fire/Psychic)
061/555 Hihidaruma (Fire) OR (Fire/Psychic)
062/556 Dancing Cactus (Grass)
063/557 Hermit Crab (Bug/Rock)
064/558 Hermit Crab Evo (Bug/Rock)
065/559 Fighting Lizard (Dark/Fighting)
066/560 Fighting Lizard Evo (Dark/Fighting)
067/561 Flying Mask (Psychic/Flying)
068/562 Desukan Pre-Evo (Ghost)
069/563 Desukan (Ghost) 
070/564 Archelon Fossil (Water/Rock)
071/565 Archelon Fossil Evo (Water/Rock)
072/566 Archaeopteryx Fossil (Rock/Flying)
073/567 Archaeopteryx Fossil Evo (Rock/Flying) 
074/568 Garbage Bag (Poison)
075/569 Garbage Bag Evo (Poison)
076/570 Zorua (Dark) 
077/571 Zoroark (Dark) 
078/572 Chillarmy (Normal) 
079/573 Chillarmy Evo (Normal)
080/574 Gochiruzeru Pre-Evo 1 (Psychic) 
081/575 Gochiruzeru Pre-Evo 2 (Psychic) 
082/576 Gochiruzeru (Psychic) 
083/577 Rankurusu Pre-Evo 1 (Psychic) 
084/578 Rankurusu Pre-Evo 2 (Psychic) 
085/579 Rankurusu (Psychic) 
086/580 Swana Pre-Evo (Water/Flying)
087/581 Swana (Water/Flying)
088/582 Ice Cream Ball (Ice)
089/583 Ice Cream Ball Evo 1 (Ice)
090/584 Ice Cream Ball Evo 2 (Ice)
091/585 Shikijika (Normal/Grass) 
092/586 Mebukijika (Normal/Grass)
093/587 Emonga (Electric/Flying)
094/588 Knight Bug Pre-Evo (Bug)
095/589 Knight Bug (Bug/Steel)
096/590 Tamagetake (Grass/Poison)
097/591 Tamagetake Evo (Grass/Poison)
098/592 Jellyfish (Water/Ghost)
099/593 Jellyfish Evo (Water/Ghost)
100/594 Mamanbou (Water)
101/595 Denchura Pre-Evo (Bug/Electric)
102/596 Denchura (Bug/Electric)
103/597 Spike Ball (Grass/Steel)
104/598 Spike Ball Evo (Grass/Steel)
105/599 Gear (Steel) 
106/600 Gear Evo 1 (Steel)
107/601 Gear Evo 2 (Steel)
108/602 Electric Fish (Electric)
109/603 Electric Fish Evo 1 (Electric)
110/604 Electric Fish Evo 2 (Electric)
111/605 Alien (Psychic) 
112/606 Alien Evo (Psychic)
113/607 Candle (Fire/Ghost)
114/608 Candle Evo 1 (Fire/Ghost)
115/609 Candle Evo 2 (Fire/Ghost)
116/610 Kibago (Dragon)
117/611 Kibago Evo (Dragon)
118/612 Ononokusu (Dragon)
119/613 Polar Bear (Ice)
120/614 Polar Bear Evo (Ice)
121/615 Hexagonal Mirror (Ice)
122/616 Clambug (Bug)
123/617 Clambug Evo (Bug)
124/618 Marbled Ray (Ground/Electric)
125/619 Monk Warrior (Fighting)
126/620 Monk Warrior Evo (Fighting)
127/621
128/622
129/623
130/624
131/625
132/626
133/627
134/628
135/629
136/630
137/631
138/632
139/633 Hydra Pre-Evo 1 (Dark/Dragon)
140/634 Hydra Pre-Evo 2 (Dark/Dragon)
141/635 Hydra (Dark/Dragon)
142/636 ?????????? (Bug/Fire)
143/637 ?????????? (Bug/Fire)
144/638 Steel Legendary Beast (Steel/Fighting)
145/639 Rock Legendary Beast (Rock/Fighting)
146/640 Grass Legendary Beast (Grass/Fighting)
147/641 Flying Genie (Flying)
148/642 Electric Genie (Electric/Flying)
149/643 Reshiram (Fire/Dragon) 
150/644 Zekrom (Electric/Dragon) 
151/645 Ground Genie (Ground/Flying)
152/646 Third Dragon (Dragon/Ice)
153/647 Water Legendary Beast (Water/Fighting)
154/648 Girl/Boy (Normal/Psychic) OR (Normal/Fighting)
155/649 Robotic Bug (Bug/Steel)
 
 
[B]Announced Pokemon with no Dex number:[/B]
Woogoru Pre-Evo (Normal/Flying)
Woogoru (Normal/Flying)
Power Ranger (Dark/Steel)
Power Ranger Evo (Dark/Steel)
Vulture (Dark)
Vulture Evo (Dark)
Baffuron (Normal)
Standalone Dragon (Dragon)
Anteater (Fire)
Spider (Bug/Steel)
?????????? (Ground/Ghost)
Ground/Ghost Evo
```
 
Edit: You forgot the polar bear.

Edit2: And some others.



















The last one is a Fire/Psychic Hihidaruma Winter Form.

Edit3: The second to last one is Monmen's evolution.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh wow, the polar bear looks good. Nice crotch fur for me to snuggle up against. I'm pretty sure that's the Water/Ground frog, as I found it from Melkor's twitter. But since it's someone else's art, there's a chance it might not be real.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So they just released a new soundtrack from the Pokemon anime, which includes some songs from the first season that were never released before now. Like this. It's sooooo nostalgic. ;____;


 
Where's the sad one?  (first play in episode 1)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Where's the sad one?  (first play in episode 1)


This?


----------



## Skittle (Sep 15, 2010)

About that CD..I'm looking to get...a sample copy. -hinthint-


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


>



First one is a vulva.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't believe this is coming out in a few days in Japan. I want it in English already T_T


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I can't believe this is coming out in a few days in Japan. I want it in English already T_T


You can battle me while you wait. Heck, anyone can! Let's all have a Pokemon battle with SirRob!

Great idea, Rob!

I'll battle you right now!

What's your FC, Rob?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can battle me while you wait. Heck, anyone can! Let's all have a Pokemon battle with SirRob!
> 
> Great idea, Rob!
> 
> ...


 
But my shiny golem isn't big and strong yet. :C


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Xenke said:


> But my shiny golem isn't big and strong yet. :C


It's always buts with you people. Seriously, what is with you guys and buts?! I don't get it!


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's always buts with you people. Seriously, what is with you guys and buts?! I don't get it!


 
but but but-

Also, I have no access to compatible Wi-Fi here. It's over-securitized at college. |3


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Xenke said:


> but but but-
> 
> Also, I have no access to compatible Wi-Fi here. It's over-securitized at college. |3


No one does. *Pouts*


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No one does. *Pouts*


 
This is why we need a PC pokÃ©mon game.

Hell, the less restricted size of the game could even allow for a game where you can actually catch all the pokÃ©mon from all generations in a giant super mega ultra peepee game.

I want this.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh man, it is chaos on GameFAQs.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/989552-pokemon-black-version/56385278
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/989552-pokemon-black-version/56385407
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/989552-pokemon-black-version/56385414



			
				GameFAQs said:
			
		

> Hiro says he's never heard anything about Melkor posting the sprite sheet online. So odds are, Melkor never said that and people just made it up.





			
				GameFAQs said:
			
		

> NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO000000000


----------



## Skittle (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh man, it is chaos on GameFAQs.
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/989552-pokemon-black-version/56385278
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/989552-pokemon-black-version/56385407
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/989552-pokemon-black-version/56385414


 Ahahaha. Pokemon drama.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay, so here are the gym leaders. Well, aside from Dento and his buddies and Aunt Jemima. We got a creepo Bug type gym leader, a sexy Electric type gym leader, a cowboy Ground type gym leader, a cute Flying type gym leader, a superhero Ice type gym leader, and the anime chick being the crazy super hard last gym leader with a team of powerful dragons.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 15, 2010)

That flying gym leader looks pretty bangable.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Molly said:


> That flying gym leader looks pretty bangable.


Iris looks pretty banga-


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Iris looks pretty banga-


 
You know who's real bangable


cynthia and gardenia

they're both p hot


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

Only showcasing sprites of new Pokemon, but tons more have been shown (Images from Pokebeach):





Koaruhii, Swana Pre-Evo




Gamagaru, Otamaro Evo (Tadpole with a people face)




Yuniran, Rankurusu Pre-Evo




Gochimu, Gochiruzeru Pre-Evo




Desumasu, Desukan Pre-Evo




Kokoromori, Koromori Evo




Zebraika, Shimama Evo




Baokki, Baoppu Evo




Shinporah, Psychic/Flying Type Pokemon


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

Warubiru, Meguroko Evo




Ishizumai, Bug/Rock Type Pokemon




Hahakomori, Kurumiru Evo




Reparudasu, Choraneko Evo




Hoiiga, Fushide Evo (Centipede)




Yabukuron, Poison Type Pokemon




Hiyakki, Hiyappu Evo (Liek, OMG guyz, so liek, I was at the mall last night when liek, I found these cute shoes and)




Dageki, Fighting Type Pokemon (Would've expected Rock/Fighting, but eh)




Hahderia, Yoterrie Evo




Dokkorar, Fighting Type Pokemon


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2010)

Electric Zebra is badass.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

HMs are Cut, Fly, Surf, Strength, Waterfall, and Dive.
PC seems to only have 8 storage boxes.

Gym Leader's names are, in order: 1st Gym: Dento, Poddo, and Kon, Aloe, Aati, Kamitsure, Yakon, Furou, Hachiku, Iris, and Shaga.




Shaga is in Pokemon White and Iris is in Pokemon Black.




The protagonist's mom.




N.

More Pokemon:




Banipucchi, Ice Type Pokemon




Doredia, Churine Evo




Marakachi, Grass Type Pokemon




Dotetsukotsu, Dokkorar Evo




Pururiru, looks like a Water Type Pokemon




Purotoga, looks like a Water Type Pokemon




Shibishirasu, looks like it could be the Electric Type lamprey


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 16, 2010)

Is that a Unown I see on Shinporah's "head"?


----------



## Skittle (Sep 16, 2010)

So many stupid looking pokemoooon.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Is that a Unown I see on Shinporah's "head"?


Doubtful. It just has a weird head.


skittle said:


> So many stupid looking pokemoooon.


I'm actually really happy with a lot of the designs. I think it's pretty much on par with the other generations in terms of hit and miss Pokemon.

More New Pokemon, updated the previous post as well:




Pendoraa, the final Evo of Fushide




Yanakki, Yanappu Evo




Aken, looks like a Flying Type Pokemon




Kurumayu, Kurumiru first Evo




Psychic Type Pokemon




Meguroko final Evo




Chobomaki, Bug Type Pokemon




?




Maarando, Yoterrie final Evo (EPIC MUSTACHE IS EPIC)




Gomoniru, Gochiruzeru Pre-Evo


----------



## Skittle (Sep 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Doubtful. It just has a weird head.
> I'm actually really happy with a lot of the designs. I think it's pretty much on par with the other generations in terms of hit and miss Pokemon.


 ....Really? I have found under 10 I am pleased with.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

Pokemon Base Stats: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/989552-pokemon-black-version/56398506





Kunhorou, Mamepato Final Evo




Daburan, Rankusuru Pre-Evo


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.serebii.net/blackwhite/pokemon.shtml

Final roster, Basically.

EDIT: Hihidaruma look like "I don't need no gotzdamn evolution, BITCH, I got sweeping capabilities."


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

skittle said:


> ....Really? I have found under 10 I am pleased with.


 
[this].

Most of these are making me go, "Uh...no. Very no. What the hell, Nintendo."


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

Remember, these Pokemon are going to be in motion. For example, Gigigear looks very strange, but it probably makes a lot of sense when you see it moving.

Also, I am SO using Cut Man on my team!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

I want pokemon that look good both static and moving :1


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

Shikimi, Ghost type Elite Four member. Uses the Sarcophagus (Desukan), the Pringles Jellyfish (Burunkeru), the Golem(No, not THAT Golem... It's Goruggo), and the Chandelier (Shandeera).




Giima, Dark type Elite Four member. Uses the Stoned Lizard (Zuruzukin), the Crocodile (Warubiaru), the Snow Leopard (Leparudusu), and Cut Man (Kirikizan).




Katorena, Psychic type Elite Four member. Uses the Green Jelly Glob (Rankurusu), the Pink Smoky Elephant (Musharna), the Bird with an Unown for a Head (Shinbora), and the Giant Emo Gothic Lolita Tower (Gochiruzeru).




Renbu, Fighting type Elite Four member. Uses the Red Karate Rock (Nageki), the Blue Karate Rock (Dageki), the Muscular Clown (Roopushin), and the Purple Humanoid Winged Thing with a Mustache and Tail (Kojondo).

Interestingly enough, they all use level 48 Pokemon, with their last Pokemon being level 50.

Belle is the Champion, which means that Cheren will probably be the Champion in the other version.

Belle uses the Epic Mustache Dog (Murando), the Pink Smoky Elephant (Musharna), one of the Monkeys, and a Starter Pokemon.

They are all level 66 except for the starter, which is level 70.

Shocking.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 16, 2010)

Ahahah. Pringles Jellyfish.

It so is.

Katorena has her O face on.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 16, 2010)

A whole load of new pokÃ©mon that look fucking retarded?

How surprising!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> A whole load of new pokÃ©mon that look fucking retarded?
> 
> How surprising!








I wish my hair merged into my eyebrows like Renbu. Then I'd have all the girls.

Also, this page breaks my computer. Fantastic!


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Maarando, Yoterrie final Evo (EPIC MUSTACHE IS EPIC)


 
I HAVE A DOG IN MY MUSTACHE.  YOUR RETARDED FINAL EVO WATER STARTER IS INVALID.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

There are apparently two characters you have to face at the end. At the end of what, I have no idea. 
The first has a Zekrom, which will probably change depending on the version, the Gear that has Gears added to its Gears (Gigigiear), Zoroark, the Fossil Turtle(Abagoora), the Quetzalcoatl (Aakeosu), and the Ice Cream (Baibanira). All are level 50 except Zekrom, who is level 52.
The second has a Desukan (Sarcophagus), Baffuron (Buffalo), Shibirudon (Lamprey), Kirikizan (Cut Man), Gamageroge (Frog), and Sazandora (Hydra). All are level 52 except Sazandora, who is level 54.










After you beat the Elite Four, you must seek the seven sages that are hidden throughout Isshu...


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't see why everyone hates on the new pokes. There are some really awesome ones.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't see why everyone hates on the new pokes. There are some really awesome ones.


 
The only ones I truly despise are Meloia and Birijion. Tsutarja + evolutions, Daikenki, Miruhoggu, and Sazando look badass.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

Honestly, the only one that REALLY disappointed me was Zuruzukin (Dark/Fighting Lizard). I was expecting something like this:






But no, we get some weird derpy thing.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There are apparently two characters you have to face at the end. At the end of what, I have no idea.
> The first has a Zekrom, which will probably change depending on the version, the Gear that has Gears added to its Gears (Gigigiear), Zoroark, the Fossil Turtle(Abagoora), the Quetzalcoatl (Aakeosu), and the Ice Cream (Baibanira). All are level 50 except Zekrom, who is level 52.
> The second has a Desukan (Sarcophagus), Baffuron (Buffalo), Shibirudon (Lamprey), Kirikizan (Cut Man), Gamageroge (Frog), and Sazandora (Hydra). All are level 52 except Sazandora, who is level 54.
> 
> ...




Will you get to beat Ganon too? :V


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Will you get to beat Ganon too? :V


Well the Champion's last Pokemon is an Enbuoo if you choose Mijumaru as your starter. Is that close enough?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

Pokebeach said:
			
		

> Cynthia's Team - Spiritomb, Milotic, Garchomp, Lucario, Wargle (Eagle), and Shiburudon (Lamprey). All are at Level 75 except for Garchomp, who is Level 77. She comes in Spring and Summer only, but you can battle her as much as you like.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

CYNTHIA IS BACK YAAAAY


Okay, I may actually have to get this game now due to my unhealthy Cynthia obsession.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

Underwater area. (How does he breathe?)

I have no idea why there are images of this but not, you know, every other location in the game.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Underwater area. (How does he breathe?)


 
Remember when you first learned dive and you asked yourself the exact same question


Pokemon, not making sense since whenever it came out.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2010)

Molly said:


> Remember when you first learned dive and you asked yourself the exact same question
> 
> 
> Pokemon, not making sense since whenever it came out.


Actually I've never played any Pokemon games where you could Dive... Completely skipped Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/Fire Red/Leaf Green.
---------------------------------------
New Items (From PokeJungle.net):
Pumice Stone (halves pokemonâ€™s body weight)
Prevolution Stone (raises Def and Sp Def for unevolved pkmn only)
Aiming Mark (lets you hit opponents that are normally immune ie: poison vs steel)

Also, the bicycle makes a return. Surprise!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

Goddrat I absolutely NEED to own that chinchilla with a scarf. 

I _must_ have it.


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't know exactly how to feel about the new generation of Pokemon o___o;;
Some of them are awesome! But others are just plain weird XP

But I think I like them more then Gen 4...
=O


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Sep 17, 2010)

So I assume that this... Baffuron, the afro-haired bull, is actually a Tauros evolution??
Great. They managed to ruin even one of the few PokÃ¨mon that was left untouched among the generations. And it's even one of my favourite PokÃ¨mon! ;w;
Blargh, I hate the 5th generation way more than the 3rd and the 4th now. ._.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 17, 2010)

Valery91Thunder said:


> So I assume that this... Baffuron, the afro-haired bull, is actually a Tauros evolution??


I don't think so. Baffuron has a lower base stat total than Tauros, which would generally imply that it's not an evolution. Also, it'd be a bit odd for Tauros's evolution to just gain a bit in HP and Special Defense at the cost of quite a bit of speed, while attack, special attack, and defense go unchanged.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 17, 2010)

Valery91Thunder said:


> So I assume that this... Baffuron, the afro-haired bull, is actually a Tauros evolution??
> Great. They managed to ruin even one of the few PokÃ¨mon that was left untouched among the generations. And it's even one of my favourite PokÃ¨mon! ;w;
> Blargh, I hate the 5th generation way more than the 3rd and the 4th now. ._.


 
Boy you best be trolling. >: (

Tauros wishes it could be as awesome as Buffafro. 8)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 17, 2010)

Valery91Thunder said:


> So I assume that this... Baffuron, the afro-haired bull, is actually a Tauros evolution??
> Great. They managed to ruin even one of the few PokÃ¨mon that was left untouched among the generations. And it's even one of my favourite PokÃ¨mon! ;w;
> Blargh, I hate the 5th generation way more than the 3rd and the 4th now. ._.


Why would you assume that? There are no evolutions or pre-evolutions added to previous Pokemon.
----------------------------------------------





Katorena IS Lady Caitlin from the Sinnoh/Johto Battle Frontier.

The Elite Four all have rematch teams with older Pokemon. They all have six Pokemon except Shikimi, the first, who has five. 






Looker, the investigator from Platinum, returns.

You can store 720 Pokemon in the PC after you obtain the National Dex.






If you beat the Elite Four without any continues, Akuma comes in and kills Belle before she fights you, and you fight him instead.

This guy is Adeku, and he replaces Belle as champion the second round of the Elite Four.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> If you beat the Elite Four without any continues, Akuma comes in *and kills Belle* before she fights you, and you fight him instead.


Murder... in my Pokemon? That's definitely unexpected.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 17, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Murder... in my Pokemon? That's definitely unexpected.


 
Replace 'murder' with 'black people'.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Murder... in my Pokemon? That's definitely unexpected.


 
Unexpectedly _awesome._


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 17, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Replace 'murder' with 'black people'.


Well, that was unexpected, too, but I've long since gotten over the initial surprise.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 17, 2010)

Still not as edgy as the live action Pokemon movie would be.

And yes, I know it is fake, sadly.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 17, 2010)

As dorky as it is, I am actually looking forward to this. Possibly even more than i'm letting on.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Underwater area. (How does he breathe?)
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> FUCKING MAGNETS, MAN.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 17, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Murder... in my Pokemon? That's definitely unexpected.


Was making a reference to Street Fighter II, Belle doesn't actually die.

Also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDv8f4bdlc0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkGK6evp_5U


Major spoilers. But who cares about spoilers?

Since we know Cynthia's in the game, that must mean...


Oh, and the entire 4th Gen metagame has been torn apart. Cheers.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/tallballa816#p/u/16/F9wLngJ3l08

This guy has a lot of the music up. Good stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1YeErMOL2A&feature=channel

This made me giggle.

Edit: Trainer Vs Portraits-











One of these things is not like the other...






I don't think the Japanese quite understand Basketball... Why are they playing on grass?


----------



## Skittle (Sep 17, 2010)

MY FACIAL HAIR IS SO EPIC WHO NEEDS A MOUTH!?!?!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 17, 2010)

skittle said:


> MY FACIAL HAIR IS SO EPIC WHO NEEDS A MOUTH!?!?!


Too bad he doesn't use epic mustache dog.



			
				Pokejungle said:
			
		

> â– Pokemonâ€™s eyes close while theyâ€™re asleep



IT'S ABOUT TIME


----------



## Skittle (Sep 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Too bad he doesn't use epic mustache dog.
> 
> IT'S ABOUT TIME


He so should. Omg. Ahaha

And that only took...how long? Dear lord.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 17, 2010)

The ROMs got uploaded today, how many time do you bet it'll take before a translation/AP patch comes out?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 17, 2010)

Aroe is one sexy bitch.

Lorelei and Karen have some competition.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 17, 2010)

I want to play the ROMs but at the same time, I dont want to spoil it.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 18, 2010)

Someone should post when they're translated to English.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Someone should post when they're translated to English.


 
I will, but first I'll post when they break the AP :V

EDIT:  We might have broken the AP already.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2010)

PokeBeach said:
			
		

> We just got a letter from Nintendo (edited to remove personal info obviously) asking to take down all of our Black and White images or bad stuff will happen. I called the lawyer who sent the letter and he said he'll be making the rounds on other Pokemon sites as well and that they're doing an investigation. I was first on their list. I'm about to go out while Bangiras plays the game due to a family emergency but I have 24 hours to remove the images. Joy! Anyways, we'll continue to play the game and report what we find like we've been doing. Oh and the lawyer said he likes my site.



Oooooh, someone's in trouble!


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 18, 2010)

lol, it took them this long to find Pokesites that had pictured up? They didn't seem to care about this when the last game released


----------



## Tycho (Sep 18, 2010)

What sort of bug flew up Nintendo's ass re: the pics?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2010)

http://stuff.veekun.com/bw-montage.png

The first sprite for every Pokemon. Seems like they've reused some. That's okay though, 'cause they're going to be in motion.

http://stuff.veekun.com/bw-montage-back.png

Back sprites. Incredibly cool. (LOL EXEGGCUTE)

http://stuff.veekun.com/bw-montage-shiny.png

Shiny sprites.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://stuff.veekun.com/bw-montage.png
> 
> The first sprite for every Pokemon. Seems like they've reused some. That's okay though, 'cause they're going to be in motion.


 
Doesn't surprise me, the spriters had their work cut out for them.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 18, 2010)

Ugh.  I hate what they did to Typhlosion and Raticate.  And Rhyhorn, and Kangaskhan, and Magneton...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Ugh.  I hate what they did to Typhlosion and Raticate.  And Rhyhorn, and Kangaskhan, and Magneton...


They'll be animated so you won't really notice.
-------------------------------------
http://www.youtube.com/user/timmyturnersdad?blend=1&ob=4

More music. Ah, TimmyTurnersDad is so reliable with this stuff...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

Pokebeach said:
			
		

> Since us posting images of Black and White "has the potential to cause substantial damage to Nintendo," we have obviously complied with their wishes. All recent images of the games have been replaced by Ditto, a Pokemon from 1996 who we feel will best represent Pokemon's current image. We've also taken the liberty to change the name of this site to "PokerBeach" since we figured using "PokÃ©" also has the chance of causing substantial damage to Nintendo's property. We hope that all English-speakers will remove images of Black and White from their websites, forums, blogs, YouTubes, Facebooks, instant messages, e-mails, homes, and minds since under law Nintendo has the right to declare any media they want, on any website they want, illegal and out of the domain of fair use [luckily criticism isn't]. We hope everyone will comply with their wishes or Pokemon may end up in the gutter, since covering and advertising new games for free is obviously counter-productive to Nintendo's sales. I mean, images of the games will obviously cost more damage than minor Isshus like this. Why go after the big guys when you can waste your lawyers' time on small fan sites that only help your franchise?





SirRob said:


> Only showcasing sprites of new Pokemon, but tons more have been shown (Images from Pokebeach):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol, minor Isshus.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Lol, minor Isshus.


 
I lost.

Pretty damn funny.

And Nintendo, being dicks.  Par for the course.  I'm happy enough with SS and will be so for a while, they can eat a dick.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, I mean, it is the law... They'll probably allow them to put images back up before the game is released in the US.

I've been battling people in Heart Gold today and yesterday... Every battle involved trying to get the other player to run out of moves. I kept running out of moves, so today I decided to give PP Ups to all of my Pokemon. I had literally just enough PP Ups (72!) in both my Diamond and Heart Gold games to give to all of them...


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

I miss the blue pringles pokemon already.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I miss the blue pringles pokemon already.








Since it's fan art, it can't be taken away.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Since it's fan art, it can't be taken away.


 
owoaowoaowa.

There actually one sprite shown in that big montage that looks interesting and I don't know what it is now, since most of the info has been removed. It's they weird snowflake kind of thing above the ice-dragon (bottom row). I WANNA KNOW IT'S TYPE. D:


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> owoaowoaowa.
> 
> There actually one sprite shown in that big montage that looks interesting and I don't know what it is now, since most of the info has been removed. It's they weird *snowflake* kind of thing above the ice-dragon (bottom row). I WANNA KNOW IT'S TYPE. D:


Take a wild guess. Also, I thought it looked very cool until I saw the evil frowny face it had.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

Random WiFi Rules:


			
				GameFAQs said:
			
		

> * Pokemon will battle at lv50 (those above will be scaled down, however pokemon below lv50 will remain at their current level)
> 
> * Each turn has a time limit and if it expires an attack is chosen at random
> 
> ...



Not mentioned there: 

* Any Pokemon is allowed (Not confirmed, although players have seen legendaries such as Palkia and Dialga.)

* 3 vs. 3

Ew. Designed for dedicated battlers, huh? More like hacked Arceus users.


----------



## Holsety (Sep 19, 2010)

> * If a player connects with a different DS than the one originally registered their ranking will be lost


Already sounds incredibly stupid


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

Holsety said:


> Already sounds incredibly stupid


I've played with the same DS since it was released. How is this a problem?

The 3 vs 3 part, and the ability to use any Pokemon as well as cheap tactics (Double Team, Horn Drill, etc.) is the stupid part.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

The music to this game has changed my mind. I'm gettin this shit.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> The music to this game has changed my mind. I'm gettin this shit.


Yeah. I was really worried about the music, but it's fantastic.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah. I was really worried about the music, but it's fantastic.


 
Yeah, it's like "Pokemon: The Orchestra"!


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

> * New players will start out with a ranking score of 1500 which will fluctuate up and down with wins and losses



You know what game uses this? Jewel Quest II.

Also, is it really just ice? I thought maybe it might be part something else too.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Also, is it really just ice? I thought maybe it might be part something else too.


Yup, just ice. Mediocre stats, too.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yup, just ice. Mediocre stats, too.


 
Damn.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 19, 2010)

* If a player connects with a different DS than the one originally registered their ranking will be lost

* If there is a connection error the playerâ€™s ranking will go down

So if my DS breaks, I'm fucked. If my internet hiccups. I'm fucked.
This is GAY


Also, am I the only one who thinks 3v3 is dumb as shit? I mean 2v2 annoys me. Next its gonna be a fuckin' free-for-all 6v6


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

skittle said:


> * If a player connects with a different DS than the one originally registered their ranking will be lost
> 
> * If there is a connection error the playerâ€™s ranking will go down
> 
> ...


:roll: You're being paranoid. You probably won't even care about the ranks when you get the game anyway. Besides, I would imagine that it would be fairly quick to get to the rank you were at in the highly unlikely event you need to switch DSes. Like, in Mario Kart Wii I was always around 8000 points. It wasn't hard to get to that point, but it was almost impossible for me to get any higher.

Also, when I said 3 vs. 3, I didn't mean at the same time. It'd be like the Battle Tower. Only with less rules.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> :roll: You're being paranoid. You probably won't even care about the ranks when you get the game anyway. Besides, I would imagine that it would be fairly quick to get to the rank you were at in the highly unlikely event you need to switch DSes. Like, in Mario Kart Wii I was always around 8000 points. It wasn't hard to get to that point, but it was almost impossible for me to get any higher.
> 
> Also, when I said 3 vs. 3, I didn't mean at the same time. It'd be like the Battle Tower. Only with less rules.


 I'm rarely ever gonna play online since DS Lites don't support the kind of encryption out network does and it is annoying to take everything down.

But for those who do it HARDCORE, it can be a problem :/


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

skittle said:


> I'm rarely ever gonna play online since DS Lites don't support the kind of encryption out network does and it is annoying to take everything down.
> 
> But for those who do it HARDCORE, it can be a problem :/


Serious players won't take random battles seriously. Higher ranks will be plagued by hackers.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2010)

So my friend told me that B&W is god tier in the series. 

My boner is uncontainable.

100% hype.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2010)

Houndour's exclusive to Pokemon Black. Any doubts I've had about getting that version have been extinguished.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You know what game uses this? Jewel Quest II.
> 
> Also, is it really just ice? I thought maybe it might be part something else too.


 
You forgot WoW's arena system.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 23, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Houndour's exclusive to Pokemon Black. Any doubts I've had about getting that version have been extinguished.


 
What about Growlithe?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 23, 2010)

I hear awesome things about B&W from a friend, too. I'm so jealous. She imported it from Japan.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What about Growlithe?


Don't know, but he's not in a Swarm. Probably only obtainable through the Pokeshifter or the Dream World.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 23, 2010)

The Johto pokerap taught me how to say houndour right.

Anyway, I was going to get Black anyway cause I prefer the legendary


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2010)

I was planning to get Black anyway, but I _really_ liked White's Souryuu City theme...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I hear awesome things about B&W from a friend, too. I'm so jealous. She imported it from Japan.


 
Why not play the ROM?  The AP's been broken so there's only the translation left to do.



SirRob said:


> Don't know, but he's not in a Swarm. Probably only obtainable through the Pokeshifter or the Dream World.


 
Thanks.  I'll only play the game that has Growlithe/Arcanine in it :V


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2010)

White Forest has *30* different Pokemon that you can capture, which are exclusive to White.

Black City features evolved forms of these Pokemon, which are owned by trainers that you can battle daily. You can also buy rare items everyday, such as evolution stones and shards.

http://serebii.net/blackwhite/versioncity.shtml


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2010)

The official English patch came out.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2010)

Hahaha, official. That's funny.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hahaha, official. That's funny.


 
Official as in not-Beta.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 30, 2010)

Well multiplayer isn't going to affect me since I'm not touching it, especially since we have to take down everything in order for my DS to actually connect. 

I'm going to be the token person with white, mostly for Zekrom and the like. 


also, is that pokemon that becomes an Eel-Lamprey any good, statwise? Like do you get it at a time when it's practical? It's got levitate, so that literally makes it the only pokemon with no weakness due to typing. :V


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well multiplayer isn't going to affect me since I'm not touching it, especially since we have to take down everything in order for my DS to actually connect.
> 
> I'm going to be the token person with white, mostly for Zekrom and the like.
> 
> ...


High attack and special attack, with above average defenses. Low speed. Has a fantastic Special movepool, and an interesting Physical movepool. It definitely has potential, in my opinion. It can be found in Route 14 and the Electric Rock Cave, which I think are late-game. Maybe before the Flying gym, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh of course that eel does. Maybe I'll have to take some time to get it up to level 39 or something and evolve it - Levitate + Electric type = OP

Of course then again though, not that it'll be that useful in the l33t four except maybe as a backup against Caitlin who uses a flying/psychic.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2010)

So Arceus is gonna be given away in the dream world, since it was the most popular in an online poll. People are annoyed by the fact that it doesn't have a new ability, like the other poll choices, but it's an Arceus for crying out loud! Who the heck wouldn't want a free one?


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Nov 5, 2010)

Can't wait for this game. Gunna have to transfer my pokemon over from soulsilver. I swear these games are like crack


----------



## Taralack (Nov 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So Arceus is gonna be given away in the dream world, since it was the most popular in an online poll. People are annoyed by the fact that it doesn't have a new ability, like the other poll choices, but it's an Arceus for crying out loud! Who the heck wouldn't want a free one?


 
I already have two. :V Four if you count my bf's ones too.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I already have two. :V Four if you count my bf's ones too.


Legitimate ones? It's not impressive if you hack.

Of course the competitive community would disagree with me, ugh.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 6, 2010)

I am waiting for the new pokemon games to come out!
Anyone else love pokemon as much as I do?
I got into pokemon when I was 10 years old and I still love it!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 6, 2010)

The English translation patch for White/Black came out a long time ago, but I too am waiting for the official English version.  I wonder why?


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The English translation patch for White/Black came out a long time ago, but I too am waiting for the official English version. I wonder why?



You probly are thinking abit like me.
It might look way cooler in the official version than it does in rom version.
That or the fact that you are hooked.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The English translation patch for White/Black came out a long time ago, but I too am waiting for the official English version.  I wonder why?


I'm too the V5 English patch is OK, but it's not 100% complete and some of the text is too long for the windows (i.e. pokÃ©dex), I want the full English so the new pokÃ©mon have their proper names. But I don't want them to change the season splash screens as I like the Japanese symbols and the proper English Autumn season NOT fall.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 6, 2010)

Rufus said:


> I'm too the V5 English patch is OK, but it's not 100% complete and some of the text is too long for the windows (i.e. pokÃ©dex), I want the full English so the new pokÃ©mon have their proper names. But I don't want them to change the season splash screens as I like the Japanese symbols and the proper English Autumn season NOT fall.



Let's hope to real games are better than the roms.
I haven't seen the games aside from Youtube videos.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Of course the competitive community would disagree with me, ugh.


 
That's why I don't touch that shit.

Too much disappoint.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> That's why I don't touch that shit.
> 
> Too much disappoint.


Hacking games is okay because 1.) Saves me time 2.) Everybody does it.

Of course, it makes things so much sweeter when I beat people who use Pokesav'd teams.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hacking games is okay because 1.) Saves me time 2.) Everybody does it.
> 
> Of course, it makes things so much sweeter when I beat people who use Pokesav'd teams.


 
Its people the who use Action Replay to get shineys or use the "one hit KO cheats" I can't stand.

PokÃ©sav's fine though as long as it's used properly.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2010)

Rufus said:


> Its people the who use Action Replay to get shineys or use the "one hit KO cheats" I can't stand.
> 
> PokÃ©sav's fine though as long as it's used properly.


Hacking's never fine. I can understand the reasons for it, sure. But it's _hacking._ If you like Pokemon so much that you play it competitively, why not devote time to it? It should be like any other competitive game, you have to work for it if you want to get good!

And don't give me that 'I don't have time' crap, because you obviously do if you're battling people in Pokemon...


----------



## Xenke (Nov 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hacking's never fine. I can understand the reasons for it, sure. But it's _hacking._ If you like Pokemon so much that you play it competitively, why not devote time to it? It should be like any other competitive game, you have to work for it if you want to get good!
> 
> And don't give me that 'I don't have time' crap, because you obviously do if you're battling people in Pokemon...


 
I this'd so hard it made a reply.

I remember when I found a shiny geodude in HearGold, and I was just like "WOW, AWESOMEST THING EVER!!!". Hackers probably never have that joy. Ever.

Moral of the story: hacking ruins games.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hacking's never fine. I can understand the reasons  for it, sure. But it's _hacking._ If you like Pokemon so much that  you play it competitively, why not devote time to it? It should be like  any other competitive game, you have to work for it if you want to get  good!
> 
> And don't give me that 'I don't have time' crap, because you obviously do if you're battling people in Pokemon...



The only PokÃ©mon game I've ever hacked was the original gold version and have never hacked my newer ones. I've only used pokÃ©sav once on a Rom version of black to get the liberty ticket but that was it (I misses the release by one day).  
The reason I said pokÃ©save is OK was only for the above point and that's it.

I have the time to train up my pokÃ©mons, I never cheat on any of my games, I even release suspected pokÃ©saved global trade pokÃ©mon if i get them.
BTW at the min my team are level 70ish hand raised, without cheats.



Xenke said:


> I this'd so hard it made a reply.
> 
> I remember when I found a shiny geodude in HearGold, and I was just like "WOW, AWESOMEST THING EVER!!!". Hackers probably never have that joy. Ever.
> 
> Moral of the story: hacking ruins games.



I love finding shinys I can remember my first one, a green  tentacool back in Sapphire, I made me feel so happy. It's true hacking does ruin games, I ruined the original gold with hacks so, I've learned from my mistakes.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, I was talking more about Pokesav users in general, not you specifically.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 10, 2010)

Rufus said:


> The only PokÃ©mon game I've ever hacked was the original gold version and have never hacked my newer ones. I've only used pokÃ©sav once on a Rom version of black to get the liberty ticket but that was it (I misses the release by one day).
> The reason I said pokÃ©save is OK was only for the above point and that's it.
> 
> I have the time to train up my pokÃ©mons, I never cheat on any of my games, I even release suspected pokÃ©saved global trade pokÃ©mon if i get them.
> ...


 
What a coincidence, my first shiny was also a tentacool in Sapphire oO.  Heck, that's the only shiny I ever got ._.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What a coincidence, my first shiny was also a tentacool in Sapphire oO.  Heck, that's the only shiny I ever got ._.


 
I got a shiny Gyarados in original and remake Gold. B)


----------



## Rufus (Nov 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I got a shiny Gyarados in original and remake Gold. B)



Facepalm. I forgot Gyarados was my first shiny Lol!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't find anything wrong if you hack the game and don't play competitively - then you're probably doing it just to have fun with it. (Sometimes it's fun to hack the game and slaughter everything or hack the game so you get a challenge.) 


It's another if you have a team of "legit" EV-maxed-level-one-hundred-shiny-arceus and other such mons, or hack Spiritomb or Sableye to have Wonder Guard.


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 10, 2010)

i cannot wait to get white. its gonna be awesome


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 14, 2010)

I say cheating is cheating.
Besides were the fun in the challenge if you hack your way through everything?

*Don't get me wrong there are certain things that I think are worse than others as far as hacking goes.*
*I don't mind saving teams, action reply is ok, and some shiny pokemon hunt hacking is ok.*

*However hacking to get a legendary, shiny or non-shiney legendary,  I think is wrong.*


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh boy, I wonder what they could be!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh boy, I wonder what they could be!


 
Obviously Eeveelutions.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Obviously Eeveelutions.


It looks to be that way. I'm guessing dragon, ground and fighting.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh boy, I wonder what they could be!


 
SHIT, I don't know! The anticipation is killing meeeeee.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 20, 2010)

Apparently Bulbapedia already has articles established for every last pokemon debuting in Gen V.  (English names still TBA.)

Which, believe it or not, includes precisely one _pure_ Flying-type.  (It's a legendary.)

As for the new starters ... hmm, the fire pig looks cute, but so does the grass snake.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2010)

Tsutarja's US name is *Snivy*.

Pokabu's US name is *Tepig*.

Mijumaru's US name is... *Oshawott*.

Isshu's US name is *Unova*.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Tsutaja's US name is *Snivy*.
> 
> Pokabu's US name is *Tepig*.
> 
> ...


 
Wut?

Haha, pun.

â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥ OSHAWOTT! â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥ OSHAWOTT! â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥


Sigh... My hopes of it being named Derp Derp have been crushed.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sigh... My hopes of it being named Derp Derp have been crushed.


 





Content: But he's so adorable.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2010)

It IS adorable!!!


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

This is now an Oshawott is adorable thread.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww heck no, I don't wanna get this locked...


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Aww heck no, I don't wanna get this locked...


 
Damn. :C

On a slightly more on-topic note, I've been successful thus far in resisting the temptation of ROMs.

Also, when was Serebii allowed to post all the pokemon info again? The other day I looked and was surprised.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 22, 2010)

The names are getting more and more confusing


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Also, when was Serebii allowed to post all the pokemon info again? The other day I looked and was surprised.


A few months ago, I think.

By the way, there's a bunch of new official artwork now:

http://pokebeach.com/2010/11/november-corocoro-scans-reveal-more-ken-sugimori-artwork

http://pokebeach.com/2010/11/more-bw-ken-sugimori-artwork-revealed-through-game-guide

http://pokebeach.com/2010/11/ken-su...rrakion-virizon-tornelos-voltolos-and-landlos


----------



## Riley (Nov 22, 2010)

Oshawott?  Fuck that, otters don't have to obey workplace safety.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm naming Oshawott Mijumaru when I get it. These new names SUCK.
Tepig, where the hell did that come from?


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I'm naming Oshawott Mijumaru when I get it. These new names SUCK.
> Tepig, where the hell did that come from?


 
Tepid + Pig = Tepig.

I thought it was clever. :<


----------



## Vriska (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Tepid + Pig = Tepig.
> 
> I thought it was clever. :<


Now that I know, it's a decent name. But I don't know where Oshawott came from.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Now that I know, it's a decent name. But I don't know where Oshawott came from.


People on GameFAQs think it's Oshawa, Canada + Otter. "The area that would become Oshawa began as a transfer point for the fur trade. Beaver and other animal pelts were trapped by local natives and traded with the Coureurs des bois (voyagers)."


----------



## Vriska (Nov 22, 2010)

SirRob said:


> People on GameFAQs think it's Oshawa, Canada + Otter. "The area that would become Oshawa began as a transfer point for the fur trade. Beaver and other animal pelts were trapped by local natives and traded with the Coureurs des bois (voyagers)."


 
Hmm, that makes sense.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

EDIT: NVM >:I


----------



## Willow (Nov 22, 2010)

I...I'm in love with that otter D':


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 22, 2010)

ITT: Willow finally discovers her sexuality.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> I...I'm in love with that otter D':


 
Everyone loves otters. derp.


----------



## Willow (Nov 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ITT: Willow finally discovers her sexuality.


 I couldn't help but laugh at this.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a thought, I'm too lazy to look it up.

Is Snake + Ivy = Snivy?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2010)

As names go ... 

"Snivy" = Umm, okay I guess.  Was almost getting attached to the Japanese name.
"Tepig" = Winner.
"Oshawatt" = Osha-wtf?
"Unova" = Was definitely getting attached to the Japanese name, Isshu.  Did they have to rename it?


----------



## Xenke (Nov 24, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> As names go ...
> 
> "Snivy" = Umm, okay I guess.  Was almost getting attached to the Japanese name.
> "Tepig" = Winner.
> ...


 
Tepig is pretty awesomesauce.
Oshawott is forgiven because he's so damn cute.
Snivy... can go die in a fire. >>

I'm still waiting to hear what the new professor's english name is.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 24, 2010)

There's nothing about the starters that motivates me to get either new game. These starts look like they were thrown together from left over pokeparts(tm).


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> There's nothing about the starters that motivates me to get either new game. These starts look like they were thrown together from left over pokeparts(tm).


Because the only thing in the game that matters is the design of the first stages of the starting Pokemon!


----------



## Willow (Nov 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because the only thing in the game that matters is the design of the first stages of the starting Pokemon!


 The only starter I ever cared about was the fire starter and that was it. 

According to one of my friends who imported the game from Japan, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 24, 2010)

Willow said:


> The only starter I ever cared about was the fire starter and that was it.
> 
> According to one of my friends who imported the game from Japan, it's pretty awesome.


 My friend likes the grass one the best.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because the only thing in the game that matters is the design of the first stages of the starting Pokemon!


Actually it _is_ an important distinction, as it is the player's primary Mon for the game's first few hours.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Actually it _is_ an important distinction, as it is the player's primary Mon for the game's first few hours.


 
This is the kind of decision making that leaves you with a sumo pig as a permanent reminder of your terrible choices.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 24, 2010)

Some people think it's snide + ivy.

Everyone lurves the Samuraitter. |3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 24, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Actually it _is_ an important distinction, as it is the player's primary Mon for the game's first few hours.


 
First few hours?  More like first few minutes.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 25, 2010)

Depends on the generation, i.e. when you get your first Pokeballs.  Even then, your starter is probably going to be the highest-leveled in your team until at least the first Gym.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 25, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> *Depends on the generation, i.e. when you get your first Pokeballs.*  Even then, your starter is probably going to be the highest-leveled in your team until at least the first Gym.


 
Usually in about 5-10 minutes.

Unless you're like me when I first played blue, I got mad because the old man wouldn't let me through, so I spent a couple hours training my Bulbasaur so I could intimidate him.

I must say, having an Ivysaur that early in the game makes everything retarded.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 25, 2010)

What, Bulbasaur didn't have any Grass moves to take down Brock's two Ground/Rock types?

I chose Charmander.  Taking down Brock that first time was very knock down drag out.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 26, 2010)

^ What version of the game didn't have Bulbasaur learn Vine Whip? o-O Brock's pokemon are doubly weak to it. (Defensive type my ASS, Brock.)



Xenke said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what the new professor's english name is.


 
Considering that "Araragi" can also mean the Japanese Yew, they might just pick "Yew" - Even if the Japanese yew in specific is only really a shrub in most parts of America, it does grow to be tree-sized in most areas it's native to.


----------



## Willow (Nov 26, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what the new professor's english name is.


 It's gonna be some tree or plant you guarantee that.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's gonna be some tree or plant you guarantee that.


It's gonna be Professor Fartbutts, _just to prove you wrong._


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's gonna be some tree or plant you guarantee that.


 
Prof Willow.

What, it's a tree.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2010)

When was the last time English speakers used Willow as a guy's name?  I think it happened once in some stupid George Lucas film.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's gonna be some tree or plant you guarantee that.


 
Even if the first couple professors weren't actually named for tree genuses in Japanese, they've all been localized as tree genuses. (Yes, Rowan is a kind of tree, too - it's in the _Rosaceae_ family and is often called the "Mountain Ash".)



Stratadrake said:


> When was the last time English speakers used Willow as a guy's name?  I think it happened once in some stupid George Lucas film.


 
Seeing as Professor Araragi is actually female...probably only in that movie of the same name. (That is if they decide to not just translate "Araragi" over as "Yew".)


----------



## Willow (Nov 26, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> When was the last time English speakers used Willow as a guy's name?


 Well..I use Willow as a guy's name.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Well..I use Willow as a guy's name.


 
...oh lol I'm an idiot then. XD I thought he was talking about naming Araragi, "Willow".


----------

